# Baby wearing



## hannah22

So earlier I was reading a thread where people were talking about slings/wraps/baby carriers and it got me thinking I'd love to give it a try with my LO. But how do I know where to start? What is the difference in the options? What would you ladies recommend to a first time mummy?

Many thanks in advance :flower:


----------



## hot tea

The natural parenting section would be a fantastic place to start learning! There are many helpful ladies who babywear.

I use a mei tai and woven wraps. My shortest woven is 4.2 meters and my longest is 5.6 meters. I prefer thin, gauze wraps over thick ones. Mei tais are fantastic for a quick carry in the supermarket.

Baby bjorns and other crotch danglers are to be avoided at all costs.


----------



## hannah22

:dohh: I didn't think to try over there! Will have a look now as I really have not the first idea about how to get started. Thanks for your advice hopefully I'll understand more about measurements etc once I've done some more reading up. Just out of curiosity what is it about the baby bjorns etc that makes you say to avoid?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

The way they support babies is bad for their hip and leg development :flower:


----------



## feeble

Baby Bjorns sort of suspend the baby rather than holding them in their natural position (curved spine, frogged legs) they are not good for babies or mamas really!


----------



## hot tea

They can cause hip dysplasia, are horribly uncomfortable for mom and baby and a total waste of money. 

Good brands for soft structured carriers are Ergo, Baby Hawk, Boba - that is just off the top of my head. In the NP section I am sure there are many more women who know many others! 

As for wrapping, is that something that interests you? 4.2 meters is a great starting length. I wouldn't waste my money on a Moby wrap, as babies grow quickly and the heavier baby is, the less support they have. Ultimately useless long term. You can use a woven from birth until, well... Until you are sick of baby wearing. There aren't any weight limits for wovens, I don't think.


----------



## binxyboo

Have a read of this article about why to avoid baby bjorns
https://www.becomingmamas.com/why-you-should-avoid-crotch-dangler-baby-carriers/

Also, this picture really shows why a Bjorn type carrier should be avoided.

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-KosIhTKlKVo/Tt8rZETJRFI/AAAAAAAAEFQ/rg_wH8FS4So/s640/carriers


----------



## hannah22

Oh wow that's terrible how can they still be sold??? :shrug:

I don't think I would feel comfortable with wrapping I'd be worrying I hadn't done it properly and LO would fall out or something. I like the look of the baby hawk how does that do up?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Wrapping is actually quite secure :) I use a mei tai, which is awesome cause I can wear Alex on my front or my back :)


----------



## hersweetleaf

so i just got a baby bjorn yesterday and used it today (before reading this thread)

i honostly dont think that its that bad, as long as your not using it hours and hours at a time. but i think popping baby in it while your doing dishes, or like i did, i took him outside so he could get some fresh air. it wasnt more than an hour. but how many people have used a baby bjorn or the like and their babies turn out just fine? we have lots of friends who use/used it and their babies are just fine. 

i have a moby wrap, but it doesnt feel secure enough, and i dont like how it just dangles down everywhere. besides, baby is HUGE and he sags way down even when i adjust it. 

to each their own i suppose. 

(hope no one gets mad at me for having/using a baby bjorn)


----------



## aley28

I use a mai tei too, its the only carrier I own. I've been using it since LO was a month old and I'm quite pleased with it. :flower:

As for Mobys... they make a woven wrap, don't they?


----------



## aley28

hersweetleaf said:


> so i just got a baby bjorn yesterday and used it today (before reading this thread)
> 
> i honostly dont think that its that bad, as long as your not using it hours and hours at a time. but i think popping baby in it while your doing dishes, or like i did, i took him outside so he could get some fresh air. it wasnt more than an hour. but how many people have used a baby bjorn or the like and their babies turn out just fine? we have lots of friends who use/used it and their babies are just fine.
> 
> i have a moby wrap, but it doesnt feel secure enough, and i dont like how it just dangles down everywhere. besides, baby is HUGE and he sags way down even when i adjust it.
> 
> to each their own i suppose.
> 
> (hope no one gets mad at me for having/using a baby bjorn)

A lot of people who babywear do it for long periods of time, almost daily.

To each their own, of course. I tell everybody to avoid crotch danglers... you can get more comfortable carriers that are better for the baby for a similar price, so why not?:shrug:


----------



## mamawannabee

I will disagree with some others here in that I think the Moby is wonderful. A woven wrap is better if you have the money but if you just want to try out wrapping the Moby is a cheaper option. Otherwise I think the ergo is great, but not until LO is a bit bigger.


----------



## feeble

The best way I had it described to me, was that a baby in a baby bjorn was like sitting on a bar stool, really narrow seat, sort of suspended

In a knee to knee carrier, it's like chilling on a comfy sofa ;) 

I know which I would prefer! 

Also I don't think baby bjorns have been around long enough for us to see the long term damage of them. I suffered massively with problems in my tail bone and my therapist told me it was made much, much worse from sitting on benches at school. 

I am hoping the choices I make for jasper now will mean he has little to no back problems in his adult life because they can be debilitating and caused by things like using baby bjorns, poor seating for children and bad posture.


----------



## feeble

P.s I also think mobys are great, they are cheap and cheerful and a great introduction to baby wearing, they are stretchy easy to practise wraps with :)


----------



## pinkie77

I loved my moby when fi was tiny and I've also used a connecta since she was about 3 months old and still use now


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Victoria the slinglady on Facebook sells both stretchy and sturdy wraps


----------



## Tory

I have a Babyhawk and a couple of woven wraps. The Babyhawk is great - really easy and quick to put on (either front or back). You just tie the straps in a knot to secure. However, wovens are incredibly comfortable and well worth it if you want to wear baby for any length of time. I can wear my 11 month old on my back for hours and hardly feel it.


----------



## aley28

Ya'll are making me want a woven wrap! :haha: Guess I could accidentally order 2 when I get the one for my SIL :haha:


----------



## qpaulina42

at your LO's age they need more of a froggy position, they can't do the spread out thing and they shouldn't do a bjorn for the above stated reasons. moby worked well for us and still does (she's >20 pounds right now) but for longer walks and such I like the ergo, but only after 4 or 5 months of age (there is an infant insert option but it didn't work as well for us). see if there is a rental program where you are.


----------



## hot tea

aley28 said:


> Ya'll are making me want a woven wrap! :haha: Guess I could accidentally order 2 when I get the one for my SIL :haha:

Woven wraps are AMAZING!!!! I think they are so underrated. Mobys are easier for new baby wearers, but wovens are by far one of the most versatile, beautiful (in my opinion) and easy to resell. You can get woven wraps in cottan, wool, hemp. You can get thick ones, thin ones. You can get intricate weaves, gorgeously dyed. You can back carry a newborn, even! Which is something you CANNOT do with a moby. Actually, you can never do back carries safely with a moby.


----------



## sun

I really love wraps for newborns, but the heavier the babies get the more they sag and need readjusting. Once LO is a little bigger I use my soft structured carrier. I have a manduca which is similar to an ergo - I can still carry by 35lb son in it! I have been carrying my daughter most of the day in my wrap while I do all my daily activities/cleaning/cooking/playing in the snow, etc. I had a mei tai as well, but it wasn't as easy on the back as my SS carrier.

Hot Tea - The only wrap I haven't owned/tried is a woven and I think I'm sold! Do you buy locally, or do you know an online source here that sells nice ones?? :D


----------



## hot tea

Online! I can find some good online stores for you if you like. Where you located?


----------



## sun

hot tea said:


> Online! I can find some good online stores for you if you like. Where you located?

Yes I'm thinking online - I'm far away in freezing cold Ontario :haha:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

If you're able to get to a sling meet (or are willing to splash out like I rather stupidly did!) I'd definitely recommend trying out different carriers.

From personal experience I'd say a stretchy wrap is the best choice to start off with, especially with a small baby. Wovens tend to feel more restrictive in comparison when they're diddy, whereas stretchies mould themselves more to baby's shape, (again that's just personal experience, I used a stretchy wrap until Lucas was about 7 months and after trying several carriers settled for a mei tai when he was bigger. I never got on with woven wraps and probably wouldn't bother in future).
If you're not confident about tying there are ones such as the Close Parent carriers, which are like Mobys but already tied and ready to put on.

There are tons of different types though. Natural Parenting is deffo your best bet for more info :flower:


----------



## aley28

hot tea said:


> aley28 said:
> 
> 
> Ya'll are making me want a woven wrap! :haha: Guess I could accidentally order 2 when I get the one for my SIL :haha:
> 
> Woven wraps are AMAZING!!!! I think they are so underrated. Mobys are easier for new baby wearers, but wovens are by far one of the most versatile, beautiful (in my opinion) and easy to resell. You can get woven wraps in cottan, wool, hemp. You can get thick ones, thin ones. You can get intricate weaves, gorgeously dyed. You can back carry a newborn, even! Which is something you CANNOT do with a moby. Actually, you can never do back carries safely with a moby.Click to expand...

Weellllll... that isn't helping. Now I'm nearly certain I need one. :rofl:


----------



## hot tea

birdies room is a great online store that also has lay away! I LOVE DIDYMOS WRAPS!!! Sooo gorgeous. Drool.


----------



## hot tea

the ungodly things I would do for this wrap...


----------



## Rmar

While Moby's a great as a starter carrier, I don't find them (or any other stretchy wrap) to be worth the money. Yes, they are cheaper, but you can't wear them for as long as wovens because they start to sag with heavier children and it hurts the wearer more. 

With Bjorn type carriers, I know a lot of people are worried about the hips for long term use but even with short term use, they aren't as comfortable in the long run. I wear DD around the house when she isn't content playing by herself and I have to get things done. I can't see that stopping for a while and a Bjorn would be very uncomfortable for me to wear even for a few minutes.

Woven wraps are pretty and can last for years. It takes a bit of practice but if you get it right, it is the most comfortable out of all carriers because it's like you and your baby are moulded into one and moving around is so easy.

Sometimes I stuff up and I am not having a good wrapping day so I turn to the Manduca, a soft-structure carrier. SSC are good for quick up and down and can still be comfortable for hours of wearing. They are easy to use, like Bjorns, except you can wear them for years! While the price tag may be higher, they are worth buying rather than a Bjorn which is comfy for 6 months max. The resell price on these carriers are much higher, aswell, so it really is worth it.


----------



## sun

Checking through the website and the fabrics are gorgeous!


----------



## Rmar

hot tea said:


> the ungodly things I would do for this wrap...

Oh gosh, love it! I'm hanging out for a Lavanda. The cush is amazing.


----------



## hot tea

Rmar said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> the ungodly things I would do for this wrap...
> 
> Oh gosh, love it! I'm hanging out for a Lavanda. The cush is amazing.Click to expand...

Is it strange that I drooled? Probably, but I don't care. I want it!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I agree about woven wraps being too constrictive. Mine hated the woven wrap.


----------



## patch2006uk

We started out with a Kari-me stretchy wrap, and now I have a Manduca and a didymos woven. I'm _still_ trying to crack the technique of the woven-I just can't get it secure enough on my back. The flexibility to do front, hip or back carries is fab, and I wouldn't be without it, but for everyday use at the moment is the Manduca. It's so quick to pop on and off, and it's comfy!

The biggest problem with baby bjorns IMO is that they're not comfortable for baby or parent. The hip problems are only theoretical, so you can't absolutely say they're going to cause problems (although I do think they can't be good-they're obviously suspended unnaturally!). 

They definitely cause people to stop carrying earlier than they might want to, just because the baby hits around 4 months, and the carrier can't cope. The parent then thinks that the child has outgrown being carried, and swaps to a pushchair. It's why so many people ask if it hurts to carry a child on your back-of all they've experienced is a bjorn, which was painful at 4 months, no wonder they're surprised you can actually carry a toddler comfortably!


----------



## Natasha2605

Wondering if anyone can advise me then (sorry to hijack haha) :

I need to get a carrier for when Beanie is here. It won't be used much, maybe a couple of hours a week (seperated in half hours) maximum. It's for instances such as coming home from playgroup when Summer is too tired to walk so I can chuck her in the Sola and can carry Beanie. Short bus journies etc. Nothing more than that. I've never used a carrier so have no idea.

I don't like the look of the wrap style ones. I don't know if it's the fabric, the style, the way it sits etc but I just don't like it. I do like the look of the more structured ones (baby bjorn) etc. Obviously I've read through opinions/ reviews etc so I am aware that general preference is not to use these. I suppose I'm asking if there are any that are more ''structured'' but still supports baby in the right position? Because it won't be used much and I'm not even sure if I'll enjoy babywearing I'd obviously like to not pay extortinate prices but am open to any suggestions anyone may have?


----------



## binxyboo

Natasha2605 said:


> Wondering if anyone can advise me then (sorry to hijack haha) :
> 
> I need to get a carrier for when Beanie is here. It won't be used much, maybe a couple of hours a week (seperated in half hours) maximum. It's for instances such as coming home from playgroup when Summer is too tired to walk so I can chuck her in the Sola and can carry Beanie. Short bus journies etc. Nothing more than that. I've never used a carrier so have no idea.
> 
> I don't like the look of the wrap style ones. I don't know if it's the fabric, the style, the way it sits etc but I just don't like it. I do like the look of the more structured ones (baby bjorn) etc. Obviously I've read through opinions/ reviews etc so I am aware that general preference is not to use these. I suppose I'm asking if there are any that are more ''structured'' but still supports baby in the right position? Because it won't be used much and I'm not even sure if I'll enjoy babywearing I'd obviously like to not pay extortinate prices but am open to any suggestions anyone may have?

Have you had a look at an Ergo? They have new born inserts and do up with buckles.


----------



## Tampa

Sorry to throw a spanner in the works, but I love my Baby Bjorn and Alex absolutely loves being in it. We have also got Babasling and Coorie slings which we both dislike. The article posted earlier admits no scientific basis to disparage them. And the images of a child "crotch dangling" - why isn't he facing out? They can at 3 months. Also, Baby Bjorn is approved by, and designed in collaboration with paediatricians - can't be that bad! 

But each to their own. Hope I won't get bashed for my opinion! ;)


----------



## patch2006uk

Tampa said:


> Sorry to throw a spanner in the works, but I love my Baby Bjorn and Alex absolutely loves being in it. We have also got Babasling and Coorie slings which we both dislike. The article posted earlier admits no scientific basis to disparage them. And the images of a child "crotch dangling" - why isn't he facing out? They can at 3 months. Also, Baby Bjorn is approved by, and designed in collaboration with paediatricians - can't be that bad!
> 
> But each to their own. Hope I won't get bashed for my opinion! ;)

Facing out is terrible for a child, regardless of age. Even the daily mail agrees with that! It's overstimulating and uncomfortable for the parent, and it increases the pressure on the baby's crotch. Not good. 

Bjorns are that bad, I'm afraid. Just because they're popular doesn't make them ok. I don't think they're evil, but I wouldn't touch one with a barge pole personally.


----------



## Rmar

Tampa said:


> Sorry to throw a spanner in the works, but I love my Baby Bjorn and Alex absolutely loves being in it. We have also got Babasling and Coorie slings which we both dislike. The article posted earlier admits no scientific basis to disparage them. And the images of a child "crotch dangling" - why isn't he facing out? They can at 3 months. Also, Baby Bjorn is approved by, and designed in collaboration with paediatricians - can't be that bad!
> 
> But each to their own. Hope I won't get bashed for my opinion! ;)

It's fine that you love it. My main problem was spending all of that money on something that wont last you much longer.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Can I ask a quick question? 

I just bought a babasling (I was a bit intimidated by wraps lol). I have no idea if it's a good choice tbh but my baby's bees crying all morning and fell right to sleep when I tried him in it. 

My question - what is he supposed to wear when I go outside with it? I dot want him to be cold but I don't want wrap him up like in his pram and cook him either!


----------



## leahsbabybump

i want a carrier but am just totally confuzzled by it all lol i seen the mei tai someone said are good but :shrug: no were to rent one near me so i have to buy them all to find one that suits and OH will not do that so im buggered i have a crotch danggler used it one never ever again it broke my back it left marks in lo's crotch were all her weight had been sat terrible terrible things :-( thing all the babys weight is on the private parts now not sure bout everyone else but if all my body weight was rested on my moo i would not be a happy bunny :-/ lol there was something i read that said if you stand on one leg put the other out infront of you bent and take your hands put them behind your knee to hold up your leg you back will not feel no stress or strain neither will your bum or privates lol if you move your hands to hold up you leg near your crotch you will feel the strain in your back in your hip you feet will evetually get pins and needles from just been hung there :-/ all the nice wraps the ladies have mentioned offer support from behind the kness and under legs not crotch stopping strains on back and hips. Th eonly reason bjorn are more popular than all the other wraps is because they are large internatuion company and they can afford to spend millions on advertisment all the other brands of wrap and carrier do not make as much profit so they cant advertise so the only way people get to find out about them all is like this when people spread the word  i think if all the other companys that made wraps had the money bjorn do they would put bjorn out of business :-/ well probs not but still they would do miles better 

soo back to questions are mobys as hard to fasten up as they look?


----------



## feeble

long fabric wraps (like mobys or wovens) are great once you get the hang of them. They just need a little bit of working out :) But because of that you get a carrier that is fitted to YOU and your baby. They were perfect for us in the beginning, when the baby is likely to stay in the wrap for most of the time, having a woven is perfect 

however when they get bigger and want to be up n down, wandering about, taken out to go in highchairs at resturants etc, its best (i think) to put them in a mei tai or buckle carrier 

I got my buckles because i got sick of my lovely wraps being dragged along the floor of shops or outside when i had to put baby up n down. Buckles dont do that, they just clip together so its much easier for bigger kids.


----------



## NewMummyx

Babywearing chould be promoted by MWs and at antenatal classes, I knew nothing about it till I came on BnB and have to say its such a fanastic way to get about, its very uncommon here in Glasgow but I dont care how many looks I get!

I used a Moby when LO was ickle and about 3mths moved onto an Ergo. I honestly wouldnt have gotten anything done in the last few months if I didnt have a carrier. LO was such an unhappy baby till he could crawl, he was friutrated and wanted carrying eveywhere, which Im happy to do. We now do the housework, walk the dog and go everywhere in it really. 

My LO HATES the pram so its a lifesaver :happydance:


----------



## leahsbabybump

NewMummyx said:


> Babywearing chould be promoted by MWs and at antenatal classes, I knew nothing about it till I came on BnB and have to say its such a fanastic way to get about, its very uncommon here in Glasgow but I dont care how many looks I get!
> 
> I used a Moby when LO was ickle and about 3mths moved onto an Ergo. I honestly wouldnt have gotten anything done in the last few months if I didnt have a carrier. LO was such an unhappy baby till he could crawl, he was friutrated and wanted carrying eveywhere, which Im happy to do. We now do the housework, walk the dog and go everywhere in it really.
> 
> My LO HATES the pram so its a lifesaver :happydance:

why do people give you dirty looks for baby wearing :shrug: i only wore alexa once an an old lay was peering in say awww soo cute lol

do people not realise that baby wearing is natural what do they think our ancestors used to do before there were such things as prams :dohh: same as in african countries they dont use prams they keep there baby close at all times

my mw told me its the most natural thing to breastfeed and baby wera and when she was training she did some reasearch about how other culture feel about bfing and baby wearing and she said its only western european countries that feel the need to put their babys down in prams/rockers/swings/bouncers in a lot of countries ladies wear their babies 24/7 well apart from when they go to sleep but you get my drift lol i just dont see why people have an issue with it :nope: 
ive probably started something jow but heyho lol


----------



## Rmar

Lil_Pixie said:


> Can I ask a quick question?
> 
> I just bought a babasling (I was a bit intimidated by wraps lol). I have no idea if it's a good choice tbh but my baby's bees crying all morning and fell right to sleep when I tried him in it.
> 
> My question - what is he supposed to wear when I go outside with it? I dot want him to be cold but I don't want wrap him up like in his pram and cook him either!

Does your pram have those leg muff things. I haven't seen them but someone told me about them. Apparently they keep the heat in. Dress him like you would put him in a pram covered by a blanket with the muff part on. I like to layer clothes so that if I feel DD getting sweaty, I'll take a layer off.


----------



## NewMummyx

leahsbabybump said:


> NewMummyx said:
> 
> 
> Babywearing chould be promoted by MWs and at antenatal classes, I knew nothing about it till I came on BnB and have to say its such a fanastic way to get about, its very uncommon here in Glasgow but I dont care how many looks I get!
> 
> I used a Moby when LO was ickle and about 3mths moved onto an Ergo. I honestly wouldnt have gotten anything done in the last few months if I didnt have a carrier. LO was such an unhappy baby till he could crawl, he was friutrated and wanted carrying eveywhere, which Im happy to do. We now do the housework, walk the dog and go everywhere in it really.
> 
> My LO HATES the pram so its a lifesaver :happydance:
> 
> why do people give you dirty looks for baby wearing :shrug: i only wore alexa once an an old lay was peering in say awww soo cute lol
> 
> do people not realise that baby wearing is natural what do they think our ancestors used to do before there were such things as prams :dohh: same as in african countries they dont use prams they keep there baby close at all times
> 
> my mw told me its the most natural thing to breastfeed and baby wera and when she was training she did some reasearch about how other culture feel about bfing and baby wearing and she said its only western european countries that feel the need to put their babys down in prams/rockers/swings/bouncers in a lot of countries ladies wear their babies 24/7 well apart from when they go to sleep but you get my drift lol i just dont see why people have an issue with it :nope:
> ive probably started something jow but heyho lolClick to expand...

Its just not the norm so people see it as strange, the older generation are the worst imo. It is only in Western Society we do this to our kids and we wonder why so many issued end up cropping up! 
I have tried explaining this to OHs family, even gave them my copy of attatchment Parenting to read but they still say he is spoiled.
I was very nervous about babywearing when going shopping etc but my sister wore her 2 and she asked me what I would rather have, a happy baby or one screaming in a pram to make others happy, no brainer!

OT Ergos also do front pouches for your nappies and fleeces for the outside of the carrier to keep LO warm :flower:


----------



## Tampa

Rmar said:


> Tampa said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to throw a spanner in the works, but I love my Baby Bjorn and Alex absolutely loves being in it. We have also got Babasling and Coorie slings which we both dislike. The article posted earlier admits no scientific basis to disparage them. And the images of a child "crotch dangling" - why isn't he facing out? They can at 3 months. Also, Baby Bjorn is approved by, and designed in collaboration with paediatricians - can't be that bad!
> 
> But each to their own. Hope I won't get bashed for my opinion! ;)
> 
> It's fine that you love it. My main problem was spending all of that money on something that wont last you much longer.Click to expand...

That's ok - I'm lucky enough to have lots of generous friends handing me down their old stuff. We've had loads of choice and opinions heard on all aspects of babycare over the past year! :)


----------



## ellie27

This is me with the wee boy in the Close carrier:flower:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 49


----------



## Snugggs

Sorry to be such a late comer to the thread. I personally much prefer wraps to carriers. I get my wraps from victoria slinglady.co.uk. Her wraps are 5m's standard but she does the option to add an extra meter of fabric which is great for plus size ladies.
She also has a you tube channel full of videos which are definatly worth a look and you can contact her for support too. She helped me loads when I first started.

Also google t.i.c.k.s safe baby wearing.... And uk sling library.co.uk, this us where you can find your local library and go try before you buy 

xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Lemme see if I can find a YouTube video on tying a wrap:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhBmqw7npYU&feature=related

This is using a Moby wrap, but the principle is the same for any wrap style carrier really.

This is a mei tai. With a newborn, you tie it around their back to close the sides of the carrier, but with an older baby, you can cross it under their bum

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09ALMnHiRLo

This is me with Alex in a front carry:


----------



## leahsbabybump

Ozzieshunni said:


> Lemme see if I can find a YouTube video on tying a wrap:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhBmqw7npYU&feature=related
> 
> This is using a Moby wrap, but the principle is the same for any wrap style carrier really.
> 
> This is a mei tai. With a newborn, you tie it around their back to close the sides of the carrier, but with an older baby, you can cross it under their bum
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09ALMnHiRLo
> 
> This is me with Alex in a front carry:

thats brill was great help thanks not sure which i like best though now lol 

you know with the moby thingy the last one it showed you were the babies legs were out the sides can you do that with a newborn or only an older baby?
the moby seems to wrap the baby up a bit beter and offer more support id be kinda paranoid that lo would slip out the side of the mei tai i had a bab sling once and i was a nervouse reck i allways though lo was gunna fall out lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

With the wrap, you put a newborn in with froggie legs so they are tucked in. I think around three months, their legs can be out. I'm not sure though. A more experienced baby wearer with wraps would be able to tell you :flower:


----------



## leahsbabybump

Ozzieshunni said:


> With the wrap, you put a newborn in with froggie legs so they are tucked in. I think around three months, their legs can be out. I'm not sure though. A more experienced baby wearer with wraps would be able to tell you :flower:

thanks hun the vids were a great help  i really like the moby wrap just to convince oh he seen some wrap style baby carriers and he recons they dont look seafe lol he is so paranoid about everything lol its a shame i cant borrow one once lo comes along see which actually works best for me :-(


----------



## feeble

i had legs out from birth. helped that it was summer!


----------



## Snugggs

My baby is only 5 weeks and 5lb and I've always had his legs out. When were outside I dress him in a vest and snow suit. He gets way to got wearing any more than that :)

Love your pictures ozzies :flower:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks. He loves the carrier. We had him in the pram the other day (I met up with DH and he won't wear the carrier) and he moaned cause he couldn't see things :haha:


----------



## Palestrina

Tampa said:


> Sorry to throw a spanner in the works, but I love my Baby Bjorn and Alex absolutely loves being in it. We have also got Babasling and Coorie slings which we both dislike. The article posted earlier admits no scientific basis to disparage them. And the images of a child "crotch dangling" -* why isn't he facing out? They can at 3 months.* Also, Baby Bjorn is approved by, and designed in collaboration with paediatricians - can't be that bad!
> 
> But each to their own. Hope I won't get bashed for my opinion! ;)

In regards to forward facing - babywearing is an ancient practice. In cultures where babywearing is standard practice it is unheard of to wear a baby forward facing. First, it's not safe and no kind of carrier has been successful in creating a safe way to forward carry that is comfortable for the mother.

People with bjorns who wear their babies forward facing in general stop babywearing by the time baby gets to be around 15lbs. I've never seen a toddler in a bjorn. On the contrary, when babywearing with a truly comfortable carrier you can babywear for years.

Just because it is approved by pediatricians doesn't make it good. Formula is approved by pediatricians too but I still consider breastmilk much better. Who are these pediatricians anyway, and how much money are they being paid?

Like I said, for some of us babywearing is a lifestyle, not a fun-for-the-moment-oh-look-how-cute-LO-looks-in-the-carrier type of short lived experiment. People spend a lot of money on bjorns but they do become the most discarded type of carrier I believe.


----------



## BabaPu

I've only just got into babywearing - late I know at 10 months and I love love love it; and so does my lb.

I really liked the mei tai but, as someone else said, wasn't so great putting on or taking off when the ground is wet and the straps trailed. I liked that it wasn't like the ones you see sold generally.

I'm currently using a boba and Im liking that more though it does look at first glance like your bog standard carrier.

Luckily I have a sling library relatively close to me so I'm trying before I buy.


----------



## Palestrina

I loved my moby! I was devastated when LO couldn't be carried sturdily anymore. He's a little jiggly monster and the stretchy material doesn't hold up.

I've switched to an ergo which I like but I don't get that same kind of snuggly closeness that I got with the moby. It's winter now so the majority of the babywearing I do is in the house and the ergo is perfect once you learn how to do a back carry... which I have mastered yooohoo!


----------



## Rodnabell

I wear a moby sling... and when LO (who is 4 and a half months) is laid down, tired and SCREAMING!!! I only have to show him the sling and he stops crying instantly!! Amazing... and he loves it! So do I. Spent £500 on a pram and only used it twice. If only I'd known spending £12.99 on a sling was all that was needed... oh well, you live and learn!!


----------



## aley28

leahsbabybump said:


> you know with the moby thingy the last one it showed you were the babies legs were out the sides can you do that with a newborn or only an older baby?
> the moby seems to wrap the baby up a bit beter and offer more support id be kinda paranoid that lo would slip out the side of the mei tai i had a bab sling once and i was a nervouse reck i allways though lo was gunna fall out lol

I was worried about the baby slipping out the side of a mai tei too. I was so nervous about it that it took me two weeks to even attempt to try him out in it. :haha: But honestly, there hasn't been any problems like that at all. I tie him to me so snug and secure that its impossible to worry that he's going to slip out the side.

Also, when you tie a newborn into a mai tei, you tie the straps around his back, which puts the straps right where you'd worry that LO would slip out of. I checked in the mirror to be sure :haha: Once I got him tied in there, I saw that there was actually no possible way he could slip out. And it didn't feel like he could either... he feels very secure in the carrier. If he doesn't feel secure, I pull him closer and re-tye the knot until he does!

Not the best picture, but you can kinda see what I mean in this picture. He was like 3 weeks old, and I've got it wrapped around his back. He's so snug in there that he can only wriggle a bit, he can't flail. :thumbup: There's no actual way for him to fall out of the carrier :haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSC03805.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: I hear PP about the pram! We hardly use ours now! :)


----------



## lovelylaura

just a quick Q there is a sling meet an hour and a half away is it worth going or not do you have go to really regularly to find the best sling for you or can you just go try a few on there and then and make a decision like that do you have to use it for a while to find out?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I would say you need to use one for a period of time to know how comfortable you're going to be. Is there a sling library near you?


----------



## lovelylaura

not really no hmm i really dont know what to do after reading this thread lol i was going to get one of these to start with https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-comfort-baby-carrier-plum-pudding/212922900/type-i/ for the newborn then move onto a mai tai or something as im a little scared of just using a wrap lol im hoping to baby wear this new one all the time so any advice is great :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

It might be worthwhile to get an Ergo and the newborn insert. Then you're only buying one carrier. If you're looking at Mei Tais, the lady that made mine is from Poland and does lovely custom work, with buckles or ties. She's under Madame Googoo on Facebook :thumbup: Mine was only £68.


----------



## leahsbabybump

aley28 said:


> leahsbabybump said:
> 
> 
> you know with the moby thingy the last one it showed you were the babies legs were out the sides can you do that with a newborn or only an older baby?
> the moby seems to wrap the baby up a bit beter and offer more support id be kinda paranoid that lo would slip out the side of the mei tai i had a bab sling once and i was a nervouse reck i allways though lo was gunna fall out lol
> 
> I was worried about the baby slipping out the side of a mai tei too. I was so nervous about it that it took me two weeks to even attempt to try him out in it. :haha: But honestly, there hasn't been any problems like that at all. I tie him to me so snug and secure that its impossible to worry that he's going to slip out the side.
> 
> Also, when you tie a newborn into a mai tei, you tie the straps around his back, which puts the straps right where you'd worry that LO would slip out of. I checked in the mirror to be sure :haha: Once I got him tied in there, I saw that there was actually no possible way he could slip out. And it didn't feel like he could either... he feels very secure in the carrier. If he doesn't feel secure, I pull him closer and re-tye the knot until he does!
> 
> Not the best picture, but you can kinda see what I mean in this picture. He was like 3 weeks old, and I've got it wrapped around his back. He's so snug in there that he can only wriggle a bit, he can't flail. :thumbup: There's no actual way for him to fall out of the carrier :haha:Click to expand...

great pic hun clears it up a bit for me thanks  :thumbup:


----------



## lovelylaura

Ozzieshunni said:


> It might be worthwhile to get an Ergo and the newborn insert. Then you're only buying one carrier. If you're looking at Mei Tais, the lady that made mine is from Poland and does lovely custom work, with buckles or ties. She's under Madame Googoo on Facebook :thumbup: Mine was only £68.

thankyou so much ill have a good google tomorrow while the oh has the baby for a little bit and see what I can find :)


----------



## leahsbabybump

is it really £68 for a decent mei tai i saw some on ebay for £20 and moby's for £30 am i looking at the wrong thing :-/


----------



## katieandfras

With my first I never baby wore, but with ds I haven't used the pram in 10 weeks. 

I have a mei tai and its just so convinient.my daughter likes to walk everywhere and if I need to get them both out to walk its just so much easier to pop my youngest in the carrier and off we go.

Lugging a pram around in winter is not fun!

To the person asking what they dress bubba in - I just put a sleepsuit,cardi and pram suit and hat on ds and keep his hood up. He seems comfortable enough as he always snoozes within 2 minutes of going in!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Brand new and custom, it's pretty good. I've seen some as high as £150.


----------



## aley28

You can expect to pay a bit for baby carriers. But a decent one will last you through to toddlerhood and if you've taken care of it, they have a good re-sale value. :thumbup:


----------



## feeble

aley28 said:


> You can expect to pay a bit for baby carriers. But a decent one will last you through to toddlerhood and if you've taken care of it, they have a good re-sale value. :thumbup:

Exactly this, my favourite mei tai is a SMT wrap conversion which I bought for 70 and I can easily sell for that amount after I have finished with it 

I have bought two buckle carriers from new, the first I am selling now for 140 and should easily fetch that, and my second buckle carrier was from Poland, cost just 72 and is absolutely beautiful (no hint of me selling that anytime soon ;) ) 

Its an investment more than anything x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

DH says I can get another one with the next child :haha: but nothing before.


----------



## leahsbabybump

if we looking over £60 OH will never ever in a million godzillion years buy one nooo chance and i have zilch money other than what i get of him :-( 
this is the moby i saw 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Moby-Wra...?pt=UK_Baby_Carriers&var=&hash=item6fc4450ca5
this is the mei tai
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MEI-TAI-...68978?pt=UK_Baby_Carriers&hash=item415ed93b12

are these no good :-/


----------



## BabaPu

lovelylaura said:


> just a quick Q there is a sling meet an hour and a half away is it worth going or not do you have go to really regularly to find the best sling for you or can you just go try a few on there and then and make a decision like that do you have to use it for a while to find out?

I'd say you would have to go a couple of times to find out what suits you best. I initially said I wanted something with buckles eg boba, ergo, connecta etc but the first I tried was a mei tai and, whilst I was really not keen at first, I really liked it and, even though I do like the boba for ease I'm probably going to get a mei tai as well. I found the straps so easy to do after the first couple of tries. So for me, going back to the library a couple of times was invaluable as I wouldn't have realised how much I liked the non-buckles if I hadn't have had the mei tai on a two week loan.

Some libraries do postal loans - I know mine does - so that may be an option for you. Depending on the time I go it can take me over an hour to get to mine too.

I'm only sorry I didn't know about baby wearing earlier as I would have done it with Fred as a newborn probably in a wrap. I never felt comfortable having him in the pram - he just seemed too far away from me and I love the closeness you feel with a carrier and feeling the warmth from his little body and being able to kiss him with ease - it really is just lovely.


----------



## feeble

Get something second hand Hun x


----------



## BabaPu

leahsbabybump said:


> if we looking over £60 OH will never ever in a million godzillion years buy one nooo chance and i have zilch money other than what i get of him :-(
> this is the moby i saw
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Moby-Wra...?pt=UK_Baby_Carriers&var=&hash=item6fc4450ca5
> this is the mei tai
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MEI-TAI-...68978?pt=UK_Baby_Carriers&hash=item415ed93b12
> 
> are these no good :-/

As far as I know there are a lot of fakes on ebay - especially those that are new. Best bet would be to buy from a reputable company or to get a preloved one.


----------



## aley28

I agree -- look to see what you can find second hand. :)

The Moby is a great option to start with.

I don't know if there is something similar over there, but I've spent all morning browsing wraps and mai teis on etsy.com... there is a huge variety of carriers for prices ranging from $30-$150 and they're all handmade and look to be of good quality. (I actually found several that I like and I'm currently trying to decide how much DH will let me spend without moaning about it :haha:)


----------



## feeble

Preloved is good, If you have a yahoo mail account you can join the UKbabywearers swap group. Some great one come upon there x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, some women sell loads of preloved ones. They have collections :haha: I looked at the Ebay ones and they just look cheap to me. The Moby looks good, but I don't have any experience of fake mobys on ebay. Look at Victoria the Sling Lady on Facebook. She makes stretchy wraps that are cheaper and she can add a fabric panel. I have a sturdy wrap from her (LO never took to it so I'm prolly gonna sell it), but she was lovely.


----------



## leahsbabybump

i dont have facebook :-(


----------



## leahsbabybump

were else can you buy a moby wrap from if not on ebay ive googled but all stores seem to be in usa :-(


----------



## feeble

Natural connection have them x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh hold on. She's on ebay too :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

https://www.victoriaslinglady.co.uk/


----------



## leahsbabybump

feeble said:


> Natural connection have them x

ooo the moby is even cheeper in that shop than the one on ebay thanks feeble :thumbup: only £2 cheeper buy ya know lol i can buy a chocolate bar with the change pmsl ))


----------



## lovelylaura

Ozzieshunni said:


> It might be worthwhile to get an Ergo and the newborn insert. Then you're only buying one carrier. If you're looking at Mei Tais, the lady that made mine is from Poland and does lovely custom work, with buckles or ties. She's under Madame Googoo on Facebook :thumbup: Mine was only £68.

i cant find her . have you got a link please :flower:


----------



## leahsbabybump

victoria sling lady is cheeeep too


----------



## aliss

I've been babywearing from 2 weeks-today (20 months), exclusively (yes, no stroller here except for grandparents!). 

I think, if I started all over again, I'd probably use the mei tai from day 1 (gosh I wasted those first 2 weeks!). I love the ergo but I found it better once he outgrew the insert (which was only 2.5 months as he was in the 96th percentile).

I always recommend babywearing meets, libraries, etc. different people love different carriers. Babywearing is more than just lugging the baby around, it can be godsend especially if you had a baby like me (colic, reflux, high needs). 

I had very bad PND and babywearing was the only thing that helped me bond with him (I know, it's sad to say), keeping him close, even when I wasn't emotionally close. Highly recommend it.


----------



## aliss

I certainly don't think Bjorns are 'evil' in any way but for the $, they sure do suck compared to what else is out there. You can't use it as long, it's not as comfy, it doesn't allow for back carry which IMO is the best part of babywearing. It gives the impression that babywearing stops with babies - sorry, toddlers are even more fun!! :) 

Yes, it's promoted by pediatricians, but so is Gerber's apple juice for 17 week old babies. Same thing. Isn't going to kill them, chances are everyone will enjoy it without any problems, but doesn't mean it's good for them either because a doctor said so.

I guess, with a Bjorn... you could just do a hell of a lot better for less money, that's all! That's all us babywearers are saying!


----------



## leahsbabybump

ill probs go for a moby cos we couldnt afford a decent mei tai n dont wana buy the cheaper ones if they gunna be a load of rubbish 

whats the best kind of wrap stretchy or woven?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

lovelylaura said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> It might be worthwhile to get an Ergo and the newborn insert. Then you're only buying one carrier. If you're looking at Mei Tais, the lady that made mine is from Poland and does lovely custom work, with buckles or ties. She's under Madame Googoo on Facebook :thumbup: Mine was only £68.
> 
> i cant find her . have you got a link please :flower:Click to expand...

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Madame-Googoo-baby-carriers/145687608816099


----------



## hot tea

Babaslings are awesome wraps too! Great for beginners. :D

I am not surprised so many people prefer moby, and just abandon wrapping when their baby is too big... But it is a shame. I am such a babywearing dork, lol.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I foresee wearing Alex well into toddlerhood. He just didn't enjoy the constraints of the wrap :)


----------



## hot tea

leahsbabybump said:


> ill probs go for a moby cos we couldnt afford a decent mei tai n dont wana buy the cheaper ones if they gunna be a load of rubbish
> 
> whats the best kind of wrap stretchy or woven?

Woven will last you from newborn until you no longer want to carry (I can wrap my three year old in our wovens). Stretchies are only useful for a short period of time before your baby becomes to heavy and sags. I greatly prefer wovens, some people say they are restrictive for baby and they can't get them tight enough - with practice this really isn't an issue,


----------



## feeble

Definitely woven! 

I am going to say that I do hate baby bjorns, I do think they are dangerous and seeing babies of 8 weeks old facing out in busy places makes me want to shake the parents by the shoulders. 

Perhaps that's just me though :)


----------



## lovelylaura

Ozzieshunni said:


> lovelylaura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> It might be worthwhile to get an Ergo and the newborn insert. Then you're only buying one carrier. If you're looking at Mei Tais, the lady that made mine is from Poland and does lovely custom work, with buckles or ties. She's under Madame Googoo on Facebook :thumbup: Mine was only £68.
> 
> i cant find her . have you got a link please :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Madame-Googoo-baby-carriers/145687608816099Click to expand...

wow they are beautiful !


----------



## leahsbabybump

thanks hot tea  i tried babsling and hated the fact she wasnt secure up against me iykwim i think the babsling really put me off trying all these differant types of carriers before other than the babsling i only had a crotch dangler and that was just dreadful :-( it was a bjorn it was tomy i thinks not too sure horrid though


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I know! I fell in love instantly. I want the hungry caterpillar one, but DH said no :brat: I think it's a custom order she's doing for a woman that got the fabric from the USA.


----------



## hot tea

Okay I have no idea why I got these two mixed up, but when I said babasling, I totally meant BBslen. It is a type of woven. Early morning blunder!

Ozziehunni - hungry caterpillar??? What??? Share a picture, I want to see!


----------



## leahsbabybump

lovelylaura said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovelylaura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> It might be worthwhile to get an Ergo and the newborn insert. Then you're only buying one carrier. If you're looking at Mei Tais, the lady that made mine is from Poland and does lovely custom work, with buckles or ties. She's under Madame Googoo on Facebook :thumbup: Mine was only £68.
> 
> i cant find her . have you got a link please :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Madame-Googoo-baby-carriers/145687608816099Click to expand...
> 
> wow they are beautiful !Click to expand...

she has hungry catapillar i want not fair it lets me look at her piccies even though im not on fb


----------



## Ozzieshunni

That's the hood she's finished. It's for a preschool aged child. I'm sooooooooooooo jealous!!!!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I think you would have to order the fabric from the USA and ship it to her to do.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

That's one Victoria the Sling Lady does :flower:


----------



## BabaPu

Ozzieshunni said:


> I know! I fell in love instantly. I want the hungry caterpillar one, but DH said no :brat: I think it's a custom order she's doing for a woman that got the fabric from the USA.

Just had a look and those fabrics are bloomin gorgeous. I adore the hungry caterpillar one - baba has had a hc sleepsuit in every size since he was born. Hmm am sure that hubs would veto one of those :nope:


----------



## Tampa

Palestrina said:


> Tampa said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to throw a spanner in the works, but I love my Baby Bjorn and Alex absolutely loves being in it. We have also got Babasling and Coorie slings which we both dislike. The article posted earlier admits no scientific basis to disparage them. And the images of a child "crotch dangling" -* why isn't he facing out? They can at 3 months.* Also, Baby Bjorn is approved by, and designed in collaboration with paediatricians - can't be that bad!
> 
> But each to their own. Hope I won't get bashed for my opinion! ;)
> 
> In regards to forward facing - babywearing is an ancient practice. In cultures where babywearing is standard practice it is unheard of to wear a baby forward facing. First, it's not safe and no kind of carrier has been successful in creating a safe way to forward carry that is comfortable for the mother.
> 
> People with bjorns who wear their babies forward facing in general stop babywearing by the time baby gets to be around 15lbs. I've never seen a toddler in a bjorn. On the contrary, when babywearing with a truly comfortable carrier you can babywear for years.
> 
> Just because it is approved by pediatricians doesn't make it good. Formula is approved by pediatricians too but I still consider breastmilk much better. Who are these pediatricians anyway, and how much money are they being paid?
> 
> Like I said, for some of us babywearing is a lifestyle, not a fun-for-the-moment-oh-look-how-cute-LO-looks-in-the-carrier type of short lived experiment. People spend a lot of money on bjorns but they do become the most discarded type of carrier I believe.Click to expand...


I'm sorry but that is soooo cheeky! 

"fun-for-the-moment-oh-look-how-cute-LO-looks-in-the-carrier"

How dare you suggest I'd put my child in something unsafe because it looks cute! This is a public forum, and if someone asks for opinions we should be free to give them. 

I knew I'd get a backlash for my "outlandish" ways! And no one should be made to feel crap about FF either. I'm sitting there BF my wee guy but that's my choice - I'd never ever judge someone for doing otherwise.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:dohh: Don't turn this into a BF/FF thing. When you look at the mechanics of a bjorn, it does look uncomfortable and sore for a baby's legs/hips. What we are trying to say is there are more supportive carriers out there, for both mother and baby.


----------



## hot tea

If you enjoy using the bjorn... More power to you. I think you will find it very uncomfortable as your LO grows, though. I think you may just take a different view a few months hence. I mean that respectfully... But bjorns are horrible, truly.


----------



## leahsbabybump

i have tried them an hate them i woudnt dare baby wear my lo in one of those now she would snap my back in half hence the fact ive been folowing this post looking for something better and have found something that will be better for me and lo at half the price you can pay for the bjorn style carriers


----------



## pinkie77

I think I need a woven wrap! Is it possible/easy to do a back wrap carry thingamy on your own or do you need help?


----------



## feeble

It really easy :) you just have to practise over a bed first lol!


----------



## hot tea

pinkie77 said:


> I think I need a woven wrap! Is it possible/easy to do a back wrap carry thingamy on your own or do you need help?

You can do it by yourself. The first few attempts it is best to have someone present in case you do need help. The older the baby is, the easier, as they can help cling on. I wrap my newborn on my back by myself.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

https://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=329168747111548

That's an excellent note about how a sling supports a baby :flower:

Back carry with a wrap :flower:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHQay2iFHKk&feature=related


----------



## hot tea

And I have wrap envy again.


----------



## aley28

hot tea said:


> And I have wrap envy again.

I thought you were just being silly with the idea that some wovens are gorgeous... and then I found this one (and this one)... and I totally understand. :haha:


----------



## hot tea

See??? The first one is so gorgeous! They are even nicer in person. Wrapping feels way different from using a SSC, or a mei tai. It is like your baby is molded into you.


----------



## leahsbabybump

i like these 

https://www.naturalconnection.co.uk/girasol-girasol-diamond-weave-rainbow-c-53_43_62_98_99.html


----------



## hot tea

This thread has inspired me to wrap today.


----------



## leahsbabybump

way out of my price range though lol


----------



## leahsbabybump

im ready for bed me dont know about starting the day lol i wana climb under mmy quilt and pass out i have had a rite shitty day my shower broke when it was my turn so didnt get to have a proper wash :cry: had to just have strip wash :-( i want to wash my hair more than anything right now :-(


----------



## pinkie77

Thanks ladies! I do back carries with my connecta so she's used to being chucked over my shoulder :haha: I can get my oldest to help me practice. Off for a browse!


----------



## aley28

hot tea said:


> See??? The first one is so gorgeous! They are even nicer in person. Wrapping feels way different from using a SSC, or a mei tai. It is like your baby is molded into you.

The first one is my favorite that I've found so far... Not sure I can resist ordering it for much longer... :rofl:


----------



## feeble

I might have a snow rainbow on the way <happy>


----------



## queenlavera

I have been using a seven slings, please give your opinion on these:

https://www.sevenslings.com/index.php/cart


----------



## aley28

I almost ordered one of those the other day, queenlavera! I think they look nice, though I was thinking I'd use it more for my toddler than my baby just because E likes to be carried on my hip and it makes my arms tired. :haha:

I've been looking at ring slings all morning too... some of them are very pretty and they look like they'd be really easy to put on for going out. I don't want my mai tei to drag all over the ground so I can't put it on in parking lots, which makes wearing him at the store a bit of a challenge. Half the reason I'm interested in a wrap is because I think I could put that on before leaving the house and then put him in without dragging it all over the ground. :shrug:


----------



## feeble

Oh there like the old Skool ones the African ladies use... My friend had one but said it killed her back! If you've got the knack I am sure they are great thoug x


----------



## leahsbabybump

queenlavera said:


> I have been using a seven slings, please give your opinion on these:
> 
> https://www.sevenslings.com/index.php/cart

it looks similar to a babasling i didnt get on with mine and sold it on ebay lol


----------



## leahsbabybump

aley28 said:


> I almost ordered one of those the other day, queenlavera! I think they look nice, though I was thinking I'd use it more for my toddler than my baby just because E likes to be carried on my hip and it makes my arms tired. :haha:
> 
> I've been looking at ring slings all morning too... some of them are very pretty and they look like they'd be really easy to put on for going out. I don't want my mai tei to drag all over the ground so I can't put it on in parking lots, which makes wearing him at the store a bit of a challenge. Half the reason I'm interested in a wrap is because I think I could put that on before leaving the house and then put him in without dragging it all over the ground. :shrug:

thats what i was thinking just makes life loads easier not have to keep doing ties and that iykwim


----------



## hot tea

Ring slings are meh. You can actually buy a ring and convert any wrap into a ring sling anyways. I have one and have zero success with Falko. I imagine it will be more useful when he is old enough to sort of sit on my hip.


----------



## queenlavera

Yeah I got it because it was just the shipping cost with a coupon code, so far LO has been fine with it and falls asleep. It is ok, not great I will have to try a wrap.


----------



## aley28

leahsbabybump said:


> aley28 said:
> 
> 
> I almost ordered one of those the other day, queenlavera! I think they look nice, though I was thinking I'd use it more for my toddler than my baby just because E likes to be carried on my hip and it makes my arms tired. :haha:
> 
> I've been looking at ring slings all morning too... some of them are very pretty and they look like they'd be really easy to put on for going out. I don't want my mai tei to drag all over the ground so I can't put it on in parking lots, which makes wearing him at the store a bit of a challenge. Half the reason I'm interested in a wrap is because I think I could put that on before leaving the house and then put him in without dragging it all over the ground. :shrug:
> 
> thats what i was thinking just makes life loads easier not have to keep doing ties and that iykwimClick to expand...

Yeah. I've been looking at the mai teis that have buckles for the purpose putting them on outside of the house, but they're so much pricier than just the tie kind... hard to justify. I don't mind tying Parker onto me, it goes on pretty quickly, its just that the straps on mine are like 10ft long and I haven't figured a way to keep them off the ground when I'm tying it on yet. So when I use it in public, I have to take Parker out of his carseat in the car, carry him into the store and find a place inside the store to put him on at... sort of a pain, so usually he just stays in his car seat... which is also a pain! :haha:


----------



## aliss

Part of it is just practice, hell I can do a back carry with a 35lb toddler in a cement parking lot haha once you have enough practice! I wouldn't be put off by certain carriers because they look "difficult" to an inexperienced babywearer - it really is like riding a bike, or driving standard, you learn it once and you're set for life.

I'm not a ring sling fan either - I'm not a fan of any carrier that doesn't go into toddlerhood, really, for a large baby as mine is huge. Wearing a newborn/small/young baby is fine enough but at 6+ months is when it is actually even more useful (particularly when it comes to safety - at least a crawler/walker can be restrained when you're cooking or doing laundry).


----------



## pinkie77

And when you try to put on a carrier in public some 'helpful' person always has to come and interfere :growlmad: I had some old bloke try and yank fi off my back the other week cos he thought I was trying to get her down, didn't flipping ask first tho :growlmad:


----------



## aliss

pinkie77 said:


> And when you try to put on a carrier in public some 'helpful' person always has to come and interfere :growlmad: I had some old bloke try and yank fi off my back the other week cos he thought I was trying to get her down, didn't flipping ask first tho :growlmad:

Oh F me that really pisses me off! I had someone do the same thing, try and pull Alex off of me. 

Fortunately, we're at the age now where I can tell him to go get his sling and he just climbs on my back :rofl:


----------



## feeble

see i have just got a ring sling for my toddler because he is up n down, up n down all the time. 

So i sort of wanted something i could slip him into quickly :) 

I'll still use the SSC for the long journeys or when i go to market and am likely to have him up on my back for a while. 

I think RS can be really good for full toddlers up to preschoolers because they walk that bit more, its the inbetween period, when they are heavy babies but not ready to walk yet that i think you need something which covers both shoulders :)


----------



## aliss

Yeah it depends on the baby and use as well, for me, I walk for a good 1-2 hours with mine in the carrier and he's 35lbs so a 1 sided sling would kill me, but if it works well for you then that's perfect too!

No one carrier is perfect for all moms! Even though we think ours is :rofl:


----------



## pinkie77

I'm with you aliss, I'm anticipating carrying fi more as she gets older. She can walk for a while and then when she gets tired I can chuck her on my back. No need to haul an empty buggy around :thumbup: and fab once we get out and about on bikes, I can keep a sling in my bag for when we're walking around


----------



## feeble

Yeah for longer outings, i would say i wear him for a couple of hours around three times a week at the moment, i will definitely have the SSC, but for going to the park, feeding the ducks and back up the hill, i reckon the RS might be great, specially as he walks more and more :)


----------



## feeble

p.s i dont think any one carrier is 'perfect' 

i have 

a long squishy wrap for newborn (have a snow rainbow on the way possibly actually :D :D :D)

a mei tai for 3 months to around 10 months

and then a ssc :)

Oh and now a ringsling LOL!


----------



## leahsbabybump

aley28 said:


> leahsbabybump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aley28 said:
> 
> 
> I almost ordered one of those the other day, queenlavera! I think they look nice, though I was thinking I'd use it more for my toddler than my baby just because E likes to be carried on my hip and it makes my arms tired. :haha:
> 
> I've been looking at ring slings all morning too... some of them are very pretty and they look like they'd be really easy to put on for going out. I don't want my mai tei to drag all over the ground so I can't put it on in parking lots, which makes wearing him at the store a bit of a challenge. Half the reason I'm interested in a wrap is because I think I could put that on before leaving the house and then put him in without dragging it all over the ground. :shrug:
> 
> thats what i was thinking just makes life loads easier not have to keep doing ties and that iykwimClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah. I've been looking at the mai teis that have buckles for the purpose putting them on outside of the house, but they're so much pricier than just the tie kind... hard to justify. I don't mind tying Parker onto me, it goes on pretty quickly, its just that the straps on mine are like 10ft long and I haven't figured a way to keep them off the ground when I'm tying it on yet. So when I use it in public, I have to take Parker out of his carseat in the car, carry him into the store and find a place inside the store to put him on at... sort of a pain, so usually he just stays in his car seat... which is also a pain! :haha:Click to expand...

you could just leave the wrap on all the time couldnt you its like an top accesory scarf thingy or summat lol :-/

you guys have lost me now whats an ssc :-/ :dohh:


----------



## aley28

ssc = soft structured carrier


----------



## leahsbabybump

aley28 said:


> ssc = soft structured carrier

is that liek a mei tai


----------



## feeble

its a mei tai with buckles instead of tie straps x


----------



## leahsbabybump

sorry im a total novice lol


----------



## feeble

thats okay! we all were once x


----------



## Rodnabell

I got my sling for 12.99 on ebay which was brand new... it's just a long piece of material. No fancy bits and it works a treat. I'll find the link and post it!


----------



## NuKe

i can highly recommend the connecta integra!! my fave ive had so far! cheap as buckled mei tais go!


----------



## Rodnabell

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290607605188?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## leahsbabybump

whats a maya wrap :-/


----------



## jojo74

I have just read this thread from start, I was pretty miffed as I bought a bjorn before Xmas and have been completely happy with it, I enjoy carrying baby, she enjoys being in it! Anyway after Reading this I really want a wrap type, I had a quick look at moby and it looks great! Can somebody recommend one to me and also where I can buy (uk) baby is 16 wks, thanks x


----------



## leahsbabybump

a maya wrap is a ring sling just sussed it lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

jojo74 said:


> I have just read this thread from start, I was pretty miffed as I bought a bjorn before Xmas and have been completely happy with it, I enjoy carrying baby, she enjoys being in it! Anyway after Reading this I really want a wrap type, I had a quick look at moby and it looks great! Can somebody recommend one to me and also where I can buy (uk) baby is 16 wks, thanks x

Victoria the Sling Lady :thumbup: There's a link I posted a couple pages back.


----------



## aliss

It can be confusing but
- SSC
- Wrap
- Ring Sling

Are all 'types'
- Moby wrap
- Close
- Sleepy
- Maya 
- Ergo
- Bjorn etc...
are all just brand names of SSCs/wraps/RSs. Confusing eh?


----------



## leahsbabybump

Ozzieshunni said:


> jojo74 said:
> 
> 
> I have just read this thread from start, I was pretty miffed as I bought a bjorn before Xmas and have been completely happy with it, I enjoy carrying baby, she enjoys being in it! Anyway after Reading this I really want a wrap type, I had a quick look at moby and it looks great! Can somebody recommend one to me and also where I can buy (uk) baby is 16 wks, thanks x
> 
> Victoria the Sling Lady :thumbup: There's a link I posted a couple pages back.Click to expand...

she got nice stuff the other lady has nice stuff too who someone posted a link for

victoria the sling lady is actually cheeper if you find her on ebay i just seen something for £15 its £20 on her website


----------



## feeble

jojo74 said:


> I have just read this thread from start, I was pretty miffed as I bought a bjorn before Xmas and have been completely happy with it, I enjoy carrying baby, she enjoys being in it! Anyway after Reading this I really want a wrap type, I had a quick look at moby and it looks great! Can somebody recommend one to me and also where I can buy (uk) baby is 16 wks, thanks x

sell your bjorn second hand and get a fab second hand wrap :) 

naturalconnection.co.uk have a good selection of new slings 

or UKbabywearing SWAP yahoo group have fab second hand options xx


----------



## leahsbabybump

hear she is https://myworld.ebay.co.uk/victoria-slinglady/?_trksid=p4340.l2559


----------



## aliss

Unless your baby is super tiny, I wouldn't go for a moby at 16 weeks - it is very stretchy, many babies start to outgrow it by then. Mine lasted only 4 months in ours. A woven wrap is sturdy until toddler years and can be used for back carry - a stretchy wrap (ie. Moby is one brand) is not okay for back carry and has limited uses (but is good for the first few months)


----------



## lozzy21

I got given both a moby and a baby bjorn. I used the moby from birth and thought I would give the baby bjorn a go when she was 3 months old and only 11/12 lb. It broke my back after a 10 min walk. It was banished to under the spare bed and hasn't been used since. 

We now use a connecta and a woven wrap at 15 months and 21lb and can wear her for hours.


----------



## leahsbabybump

victoria sling lady sells some that arent stretchy


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:blush: I'm selling my dark blue sturdy. It's in Buy Swap and Sell.


----------



## hannah22

Wow thanks everyone for your input and advice on this thread I only left it for a day :haha: but think it's great some of you are so passionate about baby wearing! So thanks for inspiring me to buy my first wrap next week :flower:


----------



## jojo74

Thanks so much everyone, will look on victoria sling lady for a woven wrap. What are these like to wear in summertime? £20 sounds like a bargain to me, I paid that for that baby bjorn thing! X


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I haven't worn in the summer yet, but I plan to bring my mei tai to California when we visit in June. I think if you dress appropriately, you'll be fine :)


----------



## hot tea

Inspired by this thread! Had a fantastic walk.

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/396627_3185079908964_1324759268_4589816_1940718639_n.jpg?dl=1
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/418940_3185084269073_1324759268_4589833_1555992372_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Awwww :)


----------



## leahsbabybump

omg hot tea fancy a house swap for the week that scenary is stunning :[email protected] 
lovely wrap too


----------



## Lina

Baby wearing is great, I have a mei tai and a beco butterfly 2 organic and love the butterfly as you can transfer from front carry to back without unbuckling.:thumbup: Quick and easy...


----------



## redstiletto

Ozzieshunni said:


> Wrapping is actually quite secure :) I use a mei tai, which is awesome cause I can wear Alex on my front or my back :)

For all the mommas with mei tai's, when did you start carrying LO on your back? My Brad is much too small right now for the back carry but I was just curious :flower:


----------



## aliss

We started at around 5 months, but I would do from day 1 next time now that I am more experienced


----------



## hot tea

I am waiting until five or six months, which is recommended.


----------



## Lina

back carry for us was at around 5/6 months when neck muscles are strong enough.


----------



## patch2006uk

We didn't start back carrying until 9 months; I loved having LO on my front :)


----------



## HellBunny

We back carried at 8 months (boba carrier) xx


----------



## aley28

I am waiting until 5-6 months as well, depending on how big/heavy he gets.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Can I ask what I'm supposed to do with lo's legs with a mei tai? I try to put his legs in froggy position but he "protests" by sticking his legs straight down and I'm trying to hold him and fumble with the straps and it's just a mess. I was so excited to try it (got a babyhawk for Xmas) and feel like I'm the only one in the world who can't figure it out!

Lo is 11 weeks and about 15 pounds. His legs are too short to go around my waist. Any tips??


----------



## aliss

MyTurnYet said:


> Can I ask what I'm supposed to do with lo's legs with a mei tai? I try to put his legs in froggy position but he "protests" by sticking his legs straight down and I'm trying to hold him and fumble with the straps and it's just a mess. I was so excited to try it (got a babyhawk for Xmas) and feel like I'm the only one in the world who can't figure it out!
> 
> Lo is 11 weeks and about 15 pounds. His legs are too short to go around my waist. Any tips??

11 weeks with a bigger baby (15lbs is bigger right? my memory is foggy) is a PITA for babywearing, I must admit :( I used to let his legs out and just adjust him frequently - it may take a few weeks to get him used to the bum position.


----------



## MyTurnYet

aliss said:


> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask what I'm supposed to do with lo's legs with a mei tai? I try to put his legs in froggy position but he "protests" by sticking his legs straight down and I'm trying to hold him and fumble with the straps and it's just a mess. I was so excited to try it (got a babyhawk for Xmas) and feel like I'm the only one in the world who can't figure it out!
> 
> Lo is 11 weeks and about 15 pounds. His legs are too short to go around my waist. Any tips??
> 
> 11 weeks with a bigger baby (15lbs is bigger right? my memory is foggy) is a PITA for babywearing, I must admit :( I used to let his legs out and just adjust him frequently - it may take a few weeks to get him used to the bum position.Click to expand...

Yup he's a chunky monkey. :haha: thanks for your help!


----------



## aley28

I'd try it with his legs out and see how you get on.:shrug:


----------



## hot tea

Falko always has his legs out of the mei tai.


----------



## lozzy21

If his legs arnt quite long enough you can make the seat narrower with some ribbon.


----------



## MyTurnYet

hot tea said:


> Falko always has his legs out of the mei tai.

You don't happen to have a pic you'd mind sharing do you? So I know what it's supposed to look like? In the instructions the legs go around the moms body but it seems lo is too little for that. Or maybe it's that I'm too big?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I posted a pic a couple pages back of Alex with his legs out of the mei tai :flower:


----------



## Maman

i part time babywear. I have a wilkinet and a mei tai, both i love. For long times in the carrier the wilkinet is more practical but the mei tai does 'feel' lighter. I havent doen a back carry yet. 

one thing that always worries me is falling over, i dont know how to overcome this? maybe its because i knwo my hips arent stable i dont know? is it one of those things you have to ride out and eventually goes away?


----------



## patch2006uk

Maman said:


> i part time babywear. I have a wilkinet and a mei tai, both i love. For long times in the carrier the wilkinet is more practical but the mei tai does 'feel' lighter. I havent doen a back carry yet.
> 
> one thing that always worries me is falling over, i dont know how to overcome this? maybe its because i knwo my hips arent stable i dont know? is it one of those things you have to ride out and eventually goes away?

If you fall while carrying your baby, you instinctively turn to protect them, even if it means you fall harder yourself. 

I figure that tripping while pushing a pushchair and it hurtling into the road is as likely as falling while carrying LO. And at least if he's strapped to me, I know where he's going to end up!

I tripped before Christmas, and your body does just sort of know not to squish the baby!


----------



## Maman

thats made me feel better, i think it must have a lot to do with my core stability, with a pram the pressure is off my hips, but you are completely right.


----------



## feeble

I think that we have an inbuilt sense not to fall and land on our babies, i know i certainly do (i have fallen over once wearing Jasper) and i actually think that we are less likely to hurt ourselves if we are wearing then because if we are carrying them with our arms, we have nothing to steady ourselves and we end up causing more damage in protecting them


----------



## leahsbabybump

patch2006uk said:


> Maman said:
> 
> 
> i part time babywear. I have a wilkinet and a mei tai, both i love. For long times in the carrier the wilkinet is more practical but the mei tai does 'feel' lighter. I havent doen a back carry yet.
> 
> one thing that always worries me is falling over, i dont know how to overcome this? maybe its because i knwo my hips arent stable i dont know? is it one of those things you have to ride out and eventually goes away?
> 
> If you fall while carrying your baby, you instinctively turn to protect them, even if it means you fall harder yourself.
> 
> I figure that tripping while pushing a pushchair and it hurtling into the road is as likely as falling while carrying LO. And at least if he's strapped to me, I know where he's going to end up!
> 
> I tripped before Christmas, and your body does just sort of know not to squish the baby!Click to expand...

i think its kinda like if you trip wen your pregnant your body just kind of stops you landing on your bump :-/ i tripped when i wass pregs i was going forward but still managed to not land on my bump


----------



## aley28

MyTurnYet said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Falko always has his legs out of the mei tai.
> 
> You don't happen to have a pic you'd mind sharing do you? So I know what it's supposed to look like? In the instructions the legs go around the moms body but it seems lo is too little for that. Or maybe it's that I'm too big?Click to expand...

I've had Parker's legs out in my mai tei a couple of times. He is way too tiny for them to wrap around me! It didn't bother him any that they didn't wrap around me and he still felt just as secure, so I would say not to worry about that. :flower:


----------



## lozzy21

I fell once when wearing Niamh. I tripped up a curb and landed on my hands and knee. Niamh did get hurt, she banged her head but only because she had her arms out. Had her arms been in she wouldent have banged her head.


----------



## BabaPu

Is there an age / weight limit to front carrying? My lb is 10 months and 25lb and I haven't braved a back carry yet in either the mei tai or boba.

Hot tea - I must say after seeing those pics I might be tempted by a wrap myself - it looks so lovely and you're right, your lo looks moulded to you.


----------



## aliss

LouiseET said:


> Is there an age / weight limit to front carrying? My lb is 10 months and 25lb and I haven't braved a back carry yet in either the mei tai or boba.
> 
> Hot tea - I must say after seeing those pics I might be tempted by a wrap myself - it looks so lovely and you're right, your lo looks moulded to you.

There is no specific weight limit but for your back's sake, I would certainly go to a back carry by 10 months & 25lbs! :)

It IS a scary proposition but once you learn, you'll smack yourself for not learning sooner, it is so much more fun (esp at 10 months, when they are very excited to look over your back, it's one of the best times).

Fortunately it's cold out! I found it easier to learn when using a snowsuit (it restricts their movements and helps keep them still when you learn). I put him in a snowsuit and kept doing it over the bed/carpet inside the house. First with help, then without. 

Once they can walk, you can bend down on your knees and they will climb up. Babies LOVE the back carry and you can condition yours to actually get them self into position!


----------



## feeble

jasper in a back carry... around 8 months (i think) 

https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll247/fibi3b/SAM_0136.jpg

breastfeeding in a RS

https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll247/fibi3b/SAM_0246.jpg

the joys of a ringsling ;)

https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll247/fibi3b/SAM_0243.jpg


----------



## feeble

another back carry (with another gorgeous wrap ;) ) 

https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll247/fibi3b/SAM_0325.jpg

mei tai - legs out 

https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll247/fibi3b/SAM_0346.jpg


example of a SSC (with buckles rather than straps ;) ) 

https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll247/fibi3b/SAM_0353.jpg


----------



## hot tea

Feeble - I want your stash so bad! Loving the first wrap in your second post, so gorgeous.


----------



## feeble

thats not all of it i am afraid ;) 

although i got rid of the wompat, it was a bit diggy under the armpits and i have a custom ocah now... 

i also have a few different wraps lol and a new ring sling on the way! 

Warning new wrappers, its bloody addictive!


----------



## hot tea

No kidding! I have four wraps and a mei tai and my son is still a newbie!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm dying for that Hungry Caterpillar mei tai. I've asked her how much one would be. I might be able to convince DH :haha: I foresee lots of sexual favors in my future! :rofl:


----------



## feeble

hot tea said:


> No kidding! I have four wraps and a mei tai and my son is still a newbie!

If i think about it i just have so many LOL 

I dont mind though ;) I am always changing them up too, getting different ones.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

hot tea, how do I convince DH that I need two mei tais? :haha: He said I'd have to sell one to get the Hungry Caterpillar one :(


----------



## hot tea

Ozzieshunni said:


> hot tea, how do I convince DH that I need two mei tais? :haha: He said I'd have to sell one to get the Hungry Caterpillar one :(

Reassure him that both can be sold for close to their original price when you are finished baby wearing, that selling now is unnecessary.

Does he have a hobbie? My OH is a gadget freak and I just explained it as basically the same thing. I appreciate the different fabrics and the looks. Unlike gadgets, you can make your money back. ;) 

I would be honest and say over time you want to build a little stash of your own.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, he finally gave in and said if he could get the new Final Fantasy game, I could ask about the price of the Hungry Caterpillar one :happydance:


----------



## hot tea

NICE! Funnily enough, last time I got a wrap my OH got himself a video game too. ;) made him feel better.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Well, he's dying for the special edition 13.2 one and book. I've been telling him to hold off cause we have two massive expenses coming up, but I think we deserve a small treat. We never get anything for ourselves. It's all for Alex :)


----------



## RoxyRoo

Has anyone had any experience with Rose & Rebellion? I am so in love with this but want to know if it's worth the money first. :flower:

https://www.roseandrebellion.com/in...category_id=1&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=11

I've already got a Close carrier and a mei tai but I need the R&R Woodstock in my life :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## feeble

Rose and rebellion have fantastic reviews from my experience, I haven't tried one myself but a good friend has and swears by it :)


----------



## RoxyRoo

feeble said:


> Rose and rebellion have fantastic reviews from my experience, I haven't tried one myself but a good friend has and swears by it :)

Thank you :flower: I'd rather not spend £80 but not sure I'd have much luck getting that exact design second hand. DH has told me just to buy it. What to do, what to do....


----------



## feeble

Buy it buy it buy it!!!


----------



## feeble

And then post piccies :)


----------



## RoxyRoo

:haha: We can't really afford to, but I think I might!


----------



## four

Sorry I didn't read all the way through. :blush: I personally have tried so many different carriers. I have finally found one both me and my kids like. It is a Becco. My sister in law recommended it, and so far we all like it. Granted I got it for a steal. It was mismarked, so with i only paid $24. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Hannah Becco.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 23









Jack Becco.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Maman

Well, thanks to advice on here i braved the snow and babywore him to take the kids to the park to play in the snow, walking both up and down the hill. I really should give my boots mroe credit for their grip it wasnt half as scary as i thought it would be.

heres a pic;
 



Attached Files:







babywearing.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 48


----------



## RoxyRoo

Lovely photos ladies :flower:


----------



## BabyBoo36

I have a "Lifft" sling. LO loves it now she's older and can see everything. DH has one too. 

www.lifftslings.com


----------



## Karlie06

Wow beautiful photos ladies! I have a baby Bjorn carrier but am finding after 20 minutes or so, my shoulders hurt as she is so heavy . Think I might convert xx


----------



## bbyno1

redstiletto said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> Wrapping is actually quite secure :) I use a mei tai, which is awesome cause I can wear Alex on my front or my back :)
> 
> For all the mommas with mei tai's, when did you start carrying LO on your back? My Brad is much too small right now for the back carry but I was just curious :flower:Click to expand...

OT but i love the pic of you and your LO.
I think it everytime i see it:)


----------



## feeble

Maman said:


> Well, thanks to advice on here i braved the snow and babywore him to take the kids to the park to play in the snow, walking both up and down the hill. I really should give my boots mroe credit for their grip it wasnt half as scary as i thought it would be.
> 
> heres a pic;

Well done you! He looks snugly!


----------



## hot tea

Oh Maman, you glow. What a wonderful picture.


----------



## whit.

Ok, Ok, Finally posting a baby wearing shot..:blush:


https://i41.tinypic.com/oldsi.jpg

I'll probably wear her more once she's in a ERF seat.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Maman said:


> Well, thanks to advice on here i braved the snow and babywore him to take the kids to the park to play in the snow, walking both up and down the hill. I really should give my boots mroe credit for their grip it wasnt half as scary as i thought it would be.
> 
> heres a pic;

Great picture! And helped me figure out where the legs go too!


----------



## feeble

whit. said:


> Ok, Ok, Finally posting a baby wearing shot..:blush:
> 
> 
> https://i41.tinypic.com/oldsi.jpg
> 
> I'll probably wear her more once she's in a ERF seat.

Yay! Definitely worth the wait! What a fab babywearing shot x


----------



## Palestrina

I'm getting wrap-fever again! I miss wearing my LO in the moby so much but haven't wanted to spend the money on a woven wrap. Like I said I love the ergo but the wraps are so loving and snuggly.

I see a lot of suggestions for wraps in the UK which are too much money, where can I find one in the US?

Also, is the switch from moby to woven wrap easy or is the learning curve steep all over again?


----------



## feeble

No if you've got the hang of the moby you will find a woven easy enough just a wee bit different :) 

I dont know if i'm allowed to say this but there is an american forum called 'the baby wearer' where you'll find a wealth of information related to the American mama

you can even get Inuit babywearing coats which are UBER!


----------



## NewMummyx

OT but does anyone know of a stockist for Ergo?

Im looking for the front pouch carrier, teething pads and fleece cover but am struggling to find them.

The US website has them but I dont think they will ship to the UK and the EU website doesnt have the Galaxy pouch :dohh:


----------



## MyTurnYet

I did it!!!! Just took Bradley out for a walk in the mei tai! Was easy now I know where his legs go. Thanks for the advice and pics!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:happydance:


----------



## feeble

NewMummyx said:


> OT but does anyone know of a stockist for Ergo?
> 
> Im looking for the front pouch carrier, teething pads and fleece cover but am struggling to find them.
> 
> The US website has them but I dont think they will ship to the UK and the EU website doesnt have the Galaxy pouch :dohh:

If your in the US go for a BabyHawk Oh-snap

they are AWESOME!


----------



## redstiletto

feeble said:


> NewMummyx said:
> 
> 
> OT but does anyone know of a stockist for Ergo?
> 
> Im looking for the front pouch carrier, teething pads and fleece cover but am struggling to find them.
> 
> The US website has them but I dont think they will ship to the UK and the EU website doesnt have the Galaxy pouch :dohh:
> 
> If your in the US go for a BabyHawk Oh-snap
> 
> they are AWESOME!Click to expand...

Agreed. BabyHawks are awesome.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

NewMummyx said:


> OT but does anyone know of a stockist for Ergo?
> 
> Im looking for the front pouch carrier, teething pads and fleece cover but am struggling to find them.
> 
> The US website has them but I dont think they will ship to the UK and the EU website doesnt have the Galaxy pouch :dohh:

Try naturalnursery.co.uk - they have brilliant customer service :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

DH says I can get the hungry caterpillar one!!!!!!! Here's what it will look like :cloud9:


I'm sorely tempted to sell off my other one because I think I'll be living in this one!


----------



## NewMummyx

Ozzieshunni said:


> DH says I can get the hungry caterpillar one!!!!!!! Here's what it will look like :cloud9:
> 
> 
> I'm sorely tempted to sell off my other one because I think I'll be living in this one!

Gorgeous!

which arm/leg you selling to be able to buy it? :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

She said it's only £79 :blush: Bargain, if you ask me. I have a friend that paid over £100 for a custom one.


----------



## NewMummyx

Ozzieshunni said:


> She said it's only £79 :blush: Bargain, if you ask me. I have a friend that paid over £100 for a custom one.

thats actually not bad, was expecting £100+


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Nope. I feel so bad. I know it's not necessary, but I never really ask for anything! Plus it will serve Alex well for the next year or so. I feel so selfish :blush: DH said just to tell anyone that my parents got it for us so that justifies the expense :haha:


----------



## NewMummyx

Ozzieshunni said:


> Nope. I feel so bad. I know it's not necessary, but I never really ask for anything! Plus it will serve Alex well for the next year or so. I feel so selfish :blush: DH said just to tell anyone that my parents got it for us so that justifies the expense :haha:

im as bad, im eyeing up a new pram and my I babywear 90% of the time, its sooo hard to keep myself in check at times :blush:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I know! We're paying off some debt just now and we really don't have a lot of spare money plus we're trying to save for our trip in June (spending money). UGH! I may end up selling my other one :cry:


----------



## binxyboo

Ozzieshunni said:


> DH says I can get the hungry caterpillar one!!!!!!! Here's what it will look like :cloud9:
> 
> 
> I'm sorely tempted to sell off my other one because I think I'll be living in this one!

Hmmmm - I may have to put you on my 'ignore' list for this. :winkwink:
It is totally gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: Well, she's giving me 10% off too. :happydance: That knocks it down to £70. :haha:


----------



## mum2b2009

my mei tai came today..i love it. LO is happy in it too.


----------



## bumpy_j

Somebody was talking about r&r earlier - this is miiiiiiiine

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/306463_10150833455535203_714230202_20754544_392633622_n.jpg


----------



## binxyboo

if we are showing off our wraps/slings etc - here are mine.
First one is a Palm and Pond Mei Tai. Perfect for when Daniel was tiny.
Second one is a Victoria Sling Lady woven wrap. Beautiful and light but I get lost in all the material, and I was never able to do a decent/safe back carry in it - was thinking of selling it, but will probably keep it for any future babies.
Third on is my Rose and Rebellion 'secret garden' soft structured carrier. I love Love LOVE this carrier.
 



Attached Files:







59075_425169391454_646376454_5240560_5843073_n.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 17









183295_498086871454_646376454_6382925_173880_n.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 15









319694_10150271760091455_646376454_7804350_2062600578_n.jpg
File size: 57.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## darkangel1981

Ive been looking into babywearing and i like the look of the Mei Tai but i have no idea at how much i should be paying for one?

Been looking on amazon and ebay and the prices start at really cheap all the way up but i have no idea as to makes etc

Also my LO is a big boy. We are about 18lbs now and prob 70cms long

sorry for the questions but you guys seem to know alot so i thought was better than making a new thread.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

You want a good quality one. The ones on ebay for £20 are not the best quality. My first was £64, custom made and my next is going to be £70 custom made. You can get ones upwards of £100 too. Rose and Rebellion make ones. You can also get an Ergo.


----------



## darkangel1981

I like the look of the ergo alot. 

but i like all the pretty materials of others.... very not good at choosing.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: I know! It's so hard! I'm so reluctant to sell on my first mei tai when I get the new one, but I think DH will make me :haha:


----------



## aliss

darkangel1981 said:


> I like the look of the ergo alot.
> 
> but i like all the pretty materials of others.... very not good at choosing.

That is why most of us scoff at the price of strollers/prams but have an equal value of multiple slings :sleep:


----------



## hot tea

But strollers, you can hardly resell them close to their original value! With slings... Totally different story. ;)

I so want a rainbow woven wrap. Anyone know of any pretty ones? Like their brands etc?

Also... Please share pictures if you do.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hot tea, I'm getting the Hungry Caterpillar one! :happydance:


----------



## hot tea

YAY! I am itching for something new, too. :( Again!


----------



## aliss

hot tea said:


> But strollers, you can hardly resell them close to their original value! With slings... Totally different story. ;)
> 
> I so want a rainbow woven wrap. Anyone know of any pretty ones? Like their brands etc?
> 
> Also... Please share pictures if you do.

True enough but I can't bear to part with mine! I plan to wear mah grandbabies!!! :) :happydance:


----------



## Maman

i think i deserve a decently expensive one soon. i have two wilkinets and a cheapy mei tai. i may end up making the mei tai myself though as nowhere seems so have the features i want.

I also need a nice new bag for carrying my stuff when babywearing. what kids of bag do you carry?


----------



## hot tea

I have a jujube diaper bag, love it.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I make DH carry the changing bag :haha:

Maman, check out the lady that made mine, "Madame Googoo Baby Carriers" on Facebook. She does buckles, ties, hoods, and it goes on! She's really great at customizing your order :)


----------



## Maman

ahh just had a look... theyre not too bad. I dont want anything near as colourful I want it to have a waterproof covering on it a hood and a pouch. i think i prefer tie up, all my carriers are tie up. 

Id love to get willy to carry my changing bag, but he works so hes never really with me lol. My changing bag is actually just a handbag, and its too big to carry when im babywearing, so im carrying around my small satchel but thats not big enough, literally 2 nappies, and a few cotton wool pads and a wetbag fit in to it! I need space for my purse, i dont have a mobile so thats not a problem but somethimes i have to carry tyler related stuff too.


----------



## hot tea

I would get a back pack style bag, easy to wear with a front carry.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I just use a regular backpack :haha:


----------



## patch2006uk

My bag keeps wearing holes in my manduca that I'm having to sew up. Grr! It's just an over the shoulder satchel type, but I do carry everything and the kitchen sink in it, and I walk miles! I might have to invest in a bumbag for everyday use, just to save my sling :(


----------



## feeble

i have a granny trolley! I LOVE IT! 

pull it along behind me everywhere i go (well when i am shopping) 

also check out Onbag, they do cool bags for slings :)


----------



## feeble

i have a granny trolley! I LOVE IT! 

pull it along behind me everywhere i go (well when i am shopping) 

also check out Onbag, they do cool bags for slings :)


----------



## patch2006uk

feeble said:


> i have a granny trolley! I LOVE IT!
> 
> pull it along behind me everywhere i go (well when i am shopping)
> 
> also check out Onbag, they do cool bags for slings :)

I have stopped and looked a few times at the granny trollies in the market, but I just think I'd forget I'd got it and leave it in a shop, and then have to face the rest of the day nappy-less and hoping LO didn't poo! :haha:

It would also be a pain on the buses in the city centre :(


----------



## jenny82

Can someone quickly explain to me how to get a 12 week old into a mai tei? She's too old for the newborn froggy position but the carrier is too wide for her legs to hang out the side and she looks uncomfortable. It's annoying me so much as I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong.

Oh and I'm waaaaay back in the thread but I walked the dog everyday with my baby in a baby bjorn until he was 15 months old and I was pregnant again, so it actually IS possible to carry them until they're quite heavy. Guess it just depends on back strength or whatever....


----------



## disha

tell me wrapping ladies, whats the material of the wrap... ? can pure cotton be used?


----------



## hot tea

Here is my LO in our mei tai. They are about the same age.

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/424349_3185268193671_1324759268_4589924_651415266_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## feeble

Wraps are usually very, very strong and soft and woven tight and checked for holes or imperfections... 

It is the strength of them and also the consistency which makes them quite expensive!


----------



## hot tea

disha said:


> tell me wrapping ladies, whats the material of the wrap... ? can pure cotton be used?

Yes, cotton is great.


----------



## redstiletto

Any know of a mei tai with great head support? My LO loves to sleep when I'm wearing him. We have an infantino and a babyhawk but I'm just wondering if there are better ones out there. I'll shell out another $100 to $200 if I have to. I'm on a mission to find one with good head support.


----------



## feeble

You want one with a 'sleep hood' which you can pull over babies head while they are sleeping and keeps their head from lolling to the side :)


----------



## RoxyRoo

Thanks for the R&R photos :thumbup: I'm still resisting, just!


----------



## disha

hot tea said:


> disha said:
> 
> 
> tell me wrapping ladies, whats the material of the wrap... ? can pure cotton be used?
> 
> Yes, cotton is great.Click to expand...

Hot tea, can sarees( Indian) be used as wraps? you can see am wearing one in my avatar.

they are woven and 100% cotton, and they use it to make cradles-swing for babies in our place.. but iam wondering if they could be used as wraps?


----------



## feeble

Basically you could use a bed sheet as a wrap lol! 

I think a sari would be fine, they are pretty strong! 

Hot tea I have to say that your oh is like your perfect other lol! Hes like a big male you (to look at ) 

You must have been so pleased to find each other :)


----------



## Rmar

Should be fine but most notice little 'give' in the fabric. Meaning it might be harder to wrap and may not be as comfortable if don't get it right.

For the age of your baby, it would be perfect to start learning now as they would be the perfect weight.

Here is someone answering the same question.


----------



## disha

what do you say about the designs?
 



Attached Files:







12.jpg
File size: 63.6 KB
Views: 2









13.jpg
File size: 56.7 KB
Views: 2









15'.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 2









14.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## RoxyRoo

They are beautiful designs :)


----------



## hot tea

disha said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disha said:
> 
> 
> tell me wrapping ladies, whats the material of the wrap... ? can pure cotton be used?
> 
> Yes, cotton is great.Click to expand...
> 
> Hot tea, can sarees( Indian) be used as wraps? you can see am wearing one in my avatar.
> 
> they are woven and 100% cotton, and they use it to make cradles-swing for babies in our place.. but iam wondering if they could be used as wraps?Click to expand...

I think it definitely could be used as a wrap, yes. And those that you posted are all gorgeous!

Feeble - haha, thanks! I am hating his ridiculous beard.:haha:


----------



## feeble

Then grow your own mama ;) he'll soon get rid of his x


----------



## hot tea

I already told him ifI could I would be growing one just to spite him. He is convinced it looks good...


----------



## aley28

hot tea said:


> I already told him ifI could I would be growing one just to spite him. He is convinced it looks good...

My DH does this too... :roll: Every single winter he grows a beard, but he used to keep it short. Every year he lets it get longer and longer before trimming/shaving. I think beards are awful :haha:

Is there somewhere other than ebay to buy 'preloved' wraps, anybody in the US know? I found a baby wearing group on FB that's sort of in the area, but the meets are 2 hours away ... not practical for me. :dohh:


----------



## hot tea

Thebabywearers.com is good


----------



## jenny82

hot tea said:


> Here is my LO in our mei tai. They are about the same age.
> 
> https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/424349_3185268193671_1324759268_4589924_651415266_n.jpg?dl=1

Hmmm thank you. Will try her again this morning :)


----------



## tina3747

feeble said:


> Basically you could use a bed sheet as a wrap lol!
> 
> I think a sari would be fine, they are pretty strong!
> 
> Hot tea I have to say that your oh is like your perfect other lol! Hes like a big male you (to look at )
> 
> You must have been so pleased to find each other :)

I'm a new baby wearer with a bed sheet wrap:blush::blush:!!!

After a few days with a poorly baby and a pig sty house I really needed to get things done but LO didn't want to be put down. My neighbour is Nigerian and carries her 2 yr old everywhere (uses a stroller too ) but mostly he's on her back. When they first moved here I thought she had a deformity at first as she had this huge hump under her coat.. Turned out it was a little boy! I've seen her doing all sorts, windows, lawn mowing , washing the car! The wrap she uses and it's a bed sheet!
So, using inspiration from her and you tube, I cut up a duvet cover and had a go,was surprisingly easy. he even went to sleep! My husband laughed and said "oh my god , you look like next door but one"! ... My 12 yr old laughed and said "you look like Clarence and Christians mum"!!!

I'm wondering now if I should buy one to use occasionally, I really like pushing him in his pram and I'm not sure if he'd like the carrier as much as he's so nosey and thrives on attention.. Such a flirt! Don't really want to go out with a bed sheet on :haha:


----------



## pinkie77

We have lots of day-trippers from London during the summer months and often see the big beach towels used as wraps for quite big toddlers and even small children.


----------



## Maman

ok ive found some lovely bags! on fb nickidoodles babywearing bag they seem better value than changing bags and onbags. 

i showed my husband the whole babywearing thing last night, and hes on board and said we should buy a decent one. he likes the babyhawk mei tai... he was the looking at those babywearing coats....

im hoping he tells me to buy one lol


----------



## Rmar

I've tried searching the bag but can't find anything. Do you have a link?


----------



## feeble

You can get babywearing coats which double up as maternity coats ;)


----------



## Lawhra

Oh dear :( I have a "crotch dangler" Not a Baby Bjorn, something else. I have a summer sling from Victoria Slinglady but LO's too heavy now, it sags. I want another wrap or a carrier similar to a wrap, but I walk very fast so LO's head would bob about too much, which soft carrier is chest height with good head support? I'd love suggestions please so I can get baby wearing again, the CD will now be permanently retired!


----------



## feeble

Anything with a high back is good for neck support :) a decent big mei tai or something :)


----------



## MyTurnYet

Maman said:


> ok ive found some lovely bags! on fb nickidoodles babywearing bag they seem better value than changing bags and onbags.
> 
> i showed my husband the whole babywearing thing last night, and hes on board and said we should buy a decent one. he likes the babyhawk mei tai... he was the looking at those babywearing coats....
> 
> im hoping he tells me to buy one lol

I have the babyhawk mei tai. I'd recommend it! What's a baby wearing coat?


----------



## Palestrina

Tampa said:


> Palestrina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tampa said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to throw a spanner in the works, but I love my Baby Bjorn and Alex absolutely loves being in it. We have also got Babasling and Coorie slings which we both dislike. The article posted earlier admits no scientific basis to disparage them. And the images of a child "crotch dangling" -* why isn't he facing out? They can at 3 months.* Also, Baby Bjorn is approved by, and designed in collaboration with paediatricians - can't be that bad!
> 
> But each to their own. Hope I won't get bashed for my opinion! ;)
> 
> In regards to forward facing - babywearing is an ancient practice. In cultures where babywearing is standard practice it is unheard of to wear a baby forward facing. First, it's not safe and no kind of carrier has been successful in creating a safe way to forward carry that is comfortable for the mother.
> 
> People with bjorns who wear their babies forward facing in general stop babywearing by the time baby gets to be around 15lbs. I've never seen a toddler in a bjorn. On the contrary, when babywearing with a truly comfortable carrier you can babywear for years.
> 
> Just because it is approved by pediatricians doesn't make it good. Formula is approved by pediatricians too but I still consider breastmilk much better. Who are these pediatricians anyway, and how much money are they being paid?
> 
> Like I said, for some of us babywearing is a lifestyle, not a fun-for-the-moment-oh-look-how-cute-LO-looks-in-the-carrier type of short lived experiment. People spend a lot of money on bjorns but they do become the most discarded type of carrier I believe.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but that is soooo cheeky!
> 
> "fun-for-the-moment-oh-look-how-cute-LO-looks-in-the-carrier"
> 
> How dare you suggest I'd put my child in something unsafe because it looks cute! This is a public forum, and if someone asks for opinions we should be free to give them.
> 
> I knew I'd get a backlash for my "outlandish" ways! And no one should be made to feel crap about FF either. I'm sitting there BF my wee guy but that's my choice - I'd never ever judge someone for doing otherwise.Click to expand...

My post wasn't meant as a personal attack. I've had many friends who had bjorns, in fact I received one as a gift before I had LO. (I exchanged it, put in a little extra money and got an ergo). They all squealed about how cute their LOs were in the bjorns and how nifty it is when going shopping. Here where I live babywearing is considered cute. But I can assure you that none of the people I know with bjorns wore them past a few short months. Apparently my baby is out of the "cute stage" of wearing him.

Forward facing is awkward, there is no other way to describe it. I'm not passing any judgements on forward facing, FF, or BF. I'm just making the point that doctors often get paid for the opinions. My pediatrician does not think I should be BF. But as a mother I think I can make a decision that my family is happy with, even if it goes against the doc's opinion.


----------



## feeble

I took j out in a ring sling today and it nearly killed me! 

Be great for when he just needs a five minute rest but for lengths of time it is NOT good. 

If people don't have baby bjorns because they are 'trendy' why do they have them? Because there is plenty of research to suggest they are bad and because there are so many other, cheaper, better options! 

And ffs, not everything is a breast v bottle debate! 

(this forum name should be changed to bvb, breast v bottle lol)


----------



## aliss

The majority of people equate sling with Bjorn, in fact most parents (in western countries) are not even aware that there is anything but a Bjorn!

I will go against the grain however and say that ANY babywearing is better than no babywearing, in my opinion :) Yes, I have used wraps and ergo since birth, I cannot stand the Bjorn personally, but I don't think the buckles were forged by Lucifer himself. At least they are still being worn.

When I used to see people using a Bjorn, I would tell them that it was great to see them babywearing and tell them about how Alexandre was much comfier in the Ergo for almost 2 years now, and that it was the same price. That's all. 

There are no Bjorns out here in Quebec. Nobody wears their babies - those who actually do, will use a woven wrap or nice SSC because they are already hippy kooks :rofl:


----------



## Mrmojo1971

feeble said:


> If people don't have baby bjorns because they are 'trendy' why do they have them? Because there is plenty of research to suggest they are bad and because there are so many other, cheaper, better options!

I bought mine while I was pregnant because it was the only one I was aware of and they are widely available. I used it for around 6 months (never for more than an hour or so at a time) and had no problems with it. It served its purpose and I'm selling it now to replace with an Ergo.

I've never seen anyone else around where I live baby wearing - it's definitely not trendy !!


----------



## feeble

Yes, I think many get them because they are widely advertised, I suppose I am just find it hard to understand why bb users are here being defensive when all the evidence points to them being a bit on the crap side...


----------



## Palestrina

Mrmojo1971 said:


> feeble said:
> 
> 
> If people don't have baby bjorns because they are 'trendy' why do they have them? Because there is plenty of research to suggest they are bad and because there are so many other, cheaper, better options!
> 
> I bought mine while I was pregnant because it was the only one I was aware of and they are widely available. I used it for around 6 months (never for more than an hour or so at a time) and had no problems with it. It served its purpose and I'm selling it now to replace with an Ergo.
> 
> I've never seen anyone else around where I live baby wearing - it's definitely not trendy !!Click to expand...

Honestly I didn't know anything about babywearing either and was delighted to receive a bjorn because that's all I had seen - preppy little mammas with their babies in bjorns. I received the bjorn at a party and thankfully there were a couple of other mothers there that knew about babywearing and each approached me very quietly at the end of the party and whispered "about that bjorn, you're better off trading it and getting a different carrier because research says those are not very good for long carries." After that I looked into it myself and indeed saw that bjorns were not the best option if I intended to babywear a lot.

They do remarkable publicity. They are available at every baby store while most others are not, and they look very "sporty" which is appealing to americans in particular. I'm not surprised that everyone gets one.


----------



## lovelylaura

i didnt know about it untill this very thread. i got babasling and hated it then got a cheapy sling like an babybjorn i had no idea that they could be bad as surely they wouldnt be sold if they were? any way i was apparently wrong i didnt ever wear it much barley once a week. any way my point is that you can walk in most baby shops and get one unlike ergo's ect i didnt even know they exsisted.

I think if you plan on wearing your baby alot you do the research but if not then you just get what works for you.

Any way just came on to say im now a proud owner of a mai tai as of this morning and have already took poppy out and she loved it :) cant wait to wear my new lil sprog when its here :) thanks ladies for all your advice x


----------



## patch2006uk

feeble said:


> I took j out in a ring sling today and it nearly killed me!
> 
> Be great for when he just needs a five minute rest but for lengths of time it is NOT good.
> 
> *If people don't have baby bjorns because they are 'trendy' why do they have them? Because there is plenty of research to suggest they are bad and because there are so many other, cheaper, better options! *
> 
> And ffs, not everything is a breast v bottle debate!
> 
> (this forum name should be changed to bvb, breast v bottle lol)

Because, to be fair, if you hadn't thought to google it beforehand and just went into any baby shop on the highstreet, you'd only see bjorns or cheaper versions, and maybe a babasling, if you're lucky.

It's not parents' faults that the only slings stocked on the high street are crotch danglers. 

We started with a close carrier, which we'd been recommended by a friend, but it was my SIL's stretchy we mainly used when LO was little - I'd initially dismissed it as too faffy when I was pregnant. I tried it once and was instantly converted. Whether I'd have bought one off my own bat though, I really don't know.


----------



## patch2006uk

feeble said:


> Yes, I think many get them because they are widely advertised, I suppose I am just find it hard to understand why bb users are here being defensive when all the evidence points to them being a bit on the crap side...

Because mom always knows best? :winkwink::haha:


----------



## feeble

okay fair enough, so they are widely advertised and people dont really research it, but if you come on a thread like this, and get the information, why get all uppity about it? Why not be thankful for the insight and understanding? 

Thats the bit i just do not get.


----------



## aley28

feeble said:


> okay fair enough, so they are widely advertised and people dont really research it, but if you come on a thread like this, and get the information, why get all uppity about it? Why not be thankful for the insight and understanding?
> 
> Thats the bit i just do not get.

I don't get it either. :shrug:


----------



## aliss

Because some people are still happy with their choice even if a "better" one exists. There's nothing wrong with that. 

You can preach the virtues of BF over formula or ERF over FF until the end of days, no matter what scientific evidence is available, people will still be happy with their choices and that's okay because their choice isn't necessarily "wrong" if it seems inferior to you


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Back to happy baby wearing talk!!!!! :)


----------



## hot tea

Found the most beautiful girosol rainbow woven I want. :(


----------



## patch2006uk

See, I haven't really experienced the desire for slings. I wanted a woven, got one (didymos Iris is anyone's interested) and now I'm happy. I wanted an SSC, chose the manduca and I'm set. I'm the same with nappies - I don't have a stash, I have 10! Well washed and well used, but that's plenty for us. No desire to get loads of pretty ones (although the ones we have are pretty!)

Am I missing out?

I'm quite pleased at myself for learning how to do a very quick hip carry in the woven. It's perfect for when I have to pop down to the basement carpark to let people in. having him on my back seems like overkill, but in arms gets awkward. Happy medium=found! :D


----------



## Maman

i only know of one other babywearer in my town and only 2 cloth users. 

just have a google of luton and you'll see what where i live is like lol, i do think your knowledge of these things is partly to do with where youre from. were deprived of anything out of the norm here. even big businesses cant afford the rent in town, so smaller businesses stand no chance to sell anything thats not mainstream. 

i get some really odd reactions to babywearing, and when i said i use cloth out loud at pkaygroup it was met with 'hah, youre mad...' lol


----------



## hot tea

If you are happy then that is all that matters, by I love trying the different types of wraps. They all feel different, some easier to wrap than others, some heavier, some thicker. I love comparing them and saving the thicker for the colder days, the gauzey one for a sunny day, the shorter for easier carries and the longer for a complicated back carry. 

For SSC I am interested in buying a Boba. But that can easily wait. Unlike my woven obsession.


----------



## Maman

Rmar said:


> I've tried searching the bag but can't find anything. Do you have a link?

https://www.facebook.com/shopnikidoodles


----------



## patch2006uk

hot tea said:


> If you are happy then that is all that matters, by I love trying the different types of wraps. They all feel different, some easier to wrap than others, some heavier, some thicker. I love comparing them and saving the thicker for the colder days, the gauzey one for a sunny day, the shorter for easier carries and the longer for a complicated back carry.
> 
> For SSC I am interested in buying a Boba. But that can easily wait. Unlike my woven obsession.

I could be convinced into a summery wrap when the weather warms up, although I don't know how much carrying I'll be doing for much longer, now he just wants to walk everywhere! 

Do you find wraps a hassle when LO wants to be up and down all the time? Or do you just get used to quickly wrapping them up? On my front, I always did pre-tied, so it's been a bit of a learning curve to get him tied onto my back, and I'm still not 100% confident with it yet.


----------



## hot tea

patch2006uk said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> If you are happy then that is all that matters, by I love trying the different types of wraps. They all feel different, some easier to wrap than others, some heavier, some thicker. I love comparing them and saving the thicker for the colder days, the gauzey one for a sunny day, the shorter for easier carries and the longer for a complicated back carry.
> 
> For SSC I am interested in buying a Boba. But that can easily wait. Unlike my woven obsession.
> 
> I could be convinced into a summery wrap when the weather warms up, although I don't know how much carrying I'll be doing for much longer, now he just wants to walk everywhere!
> 
> Do you find wraps a hassle when LO wants to be up and down all the time? Or do you just get used to quickly wrapping them up? On my front, I always did pre-tied, so it's been a bit of a learning curve to get him tied onto my back, and I'm still not 100% confident with it yet.Click to expand...

I don't find it a hassle at all. After you get used to it, it becomes second nature, no more work than anything else. It is very satisfying to perfect a carry.

Back carries can be daunting at first, but they are fantastic!


----------



## patch2006uk

hot tea said:


> patch2006uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> If you are happy then that is all that matters, by I love trying the different types of wraps. They all feel different, some easier to wrap than others, some heavier, some thicker. I love comparing them and saving the thicker for the colder days, the gauzey one for a sunny day, the shorter for easier carries and the longer for a complicated back carry.
> 
> For SSC I am interested in buying a Boba. But that can easily wait. Unlike my woven obsession.
> 
> I could be convinced into a summery wrap when the weather warms up, although I don't know how much carrying I'll be doing for much longer, now he just wants to walk everywhere!
> 
> Do you find wraps a hassle when LO wants to be up and down all the time? Or do you just get used to quickly wrapping them up? On my front, I always did pre-tied, so it's been a bit of a learning curve to get him tied onto my back, and I'm still not 100% confident with it yet.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't find it a hassle at all. After you get used to it, it becomes second nature, no more work than anything else. It is very satisfying to perfect a carry.
> 
> Back carries can be daunting at first, but they are fantastic!Click to expand...

I never struggled with front carries, and the hip carry has only taken 3 attempts to perfect, but I've been trying to get confident with tying him on my back now since about last September! I can get the bits in the right places, but it always feels like if he leans back, he'll fall out. He doesn't like having his arms wrapped in, so I try and make sure it's as high up his back under his armpits, but it still feels wrong. The tucking it under his bottom never seems to work properly either-it just pops straight out as soon as I tighten the wrap, even if I only tighten the top rail :shrug: Any ideas?


----------



## feeble

I have an Iris ringsling :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Maman said:


> Rmar said:
> 
> 
> I've tried searching the bag but can't find anything. Do you have a link?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/shopnikidoodlesClick to expand...

My DH is gonna hate you :rofl:


----------



## feeble

patch2006uk said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patch2006uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> If you are happy then that is all that matters, by I love trying the different types of wraps. They all feel different, some easier to wrap than others, some heavier, some thicker. I love comparing them and saving the thicker for the colder days, the gauzey one for a sunny day, the shorter for easier carries and the longer for a complicated back carry.
> 
> For SSC I am interested in buying a Boba. But that can easily wait. Unlike my woven obsession.
> 
> I could be convinced into a summery wrap when the weather warms up, although I don't know how much carrying I'll be doing for much longer, now he just wants to walk everywhere!
> 
> Do you find wraps a hassle when LO wants to be up and down all the time? Or do you just get used to quickly wrapping them up? On my front, I always did pre-tied, so it's been a bit of a learning curve to get him tied onto my back, and I'm still not 100% confident with it yet.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't find it a hassle at all. After you get used to it, it becomes second nature, no more work than anything else. It is very satisfying to perfect a carry.
> 
> Back carries can be daunting at first, but they are fantastic!Click to expand...
> 
> I never struggled with front carries, and the hip carry has only taken 3 attempts to perfect, but I've been trying to get confident with tying him on my back now since about last September! I can get the bits in the right places, but it always feels like if he leans back, he'll fall out. He doesn't like having his arms wrapped in, so I try and make sure it's as high up his back under his armpits, but it still feels wrong. The tucking it under his bottom never seems to work properly either-it just pops straight out as soon as I tighten the wrap, even if I only tighten the top rail :shrug: Any ideas?Click to expand...

try starting with the wrap tucked into the front of his trousers ;)


----------



## patch2006uk

feeble said:


> patch2006uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patch2006uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> If you are happy then that is all that matters, by I love trying the different types of wraps. They all feel different, some easier to wrap than others, some heavier, some thicker. I love comparing them and saving the thicker for the colder days, the gauzey one for a sunny day, the shorter for easier carries and the longer for a complicated back carry.
> 
> For SSC I am interested in buying a Boba. But that can easily wait. Unlike my woven obsession.
> 
> I could be convinced into a summery wrap when the weather warms up, although I don't know how much carrying I'll be doing for much longer, now he just wants to walk everywhere!
> 
> Do you find wraps a hassle when LO wants to be up and down all the time? Or do you just get used to quickly wrapping them up? On my front, I always did pre-tied, so it's been a bit of a learning curve to get him tied onto my back, and I'm still not 100% confident with it yet.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't find it a hassle at all. After you get used to it, it becomes second nature, no more work than anything else. It is very satisfying to perfect a carry.
> 
> Back carries can be daunting at first, but they are fantastic!Click to expand...
> 
> I never struggled with front carries, and the hip carry has only taken 3 attempts to perfect, but I've been trying to get confident with tying him on my back now since about last September! I can get the bits in the right places, but it always feels like if he leans back, he'll fall out. He doesn't like having his arms wrapped in, so I try and make sure it's as high up his back under his armpits, but it still feels wrong. The tucking it under his bottom never seems to work properly either-it just pops straight out as soon as I tighten the wrap, even if I only tighten the top rail :shrug: Any ideas?Click to expand...
> 
> try starting with the wrap tucked into the front of his trousers ;)Click to expand...

:haha: that's so obviously a potential solution, I can't believe I hadn't thought of doing it! I'll have a go when I get chance and report back :thumbup:


----------



## NewMummyx

Only seen one other person babywearing in Glasgow city centre today, oh well. . .


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'll be in Glasgow on Feb 29th for my visa wearing Alex, lol. Too bad it'll be at the Border Agency :(


----------



## jenny82

.


----------



## hot tea

I don't think Bjorns are a huge fashion statement. I think they are kind of ugly tbh. That being said, my wrap obsession has a level of self indulgence. I like them not just for what they stand for but because I think they are beautiful.


----------



## Lina

I have spent the whole afternoon shopping today with LO in his beco and people reacted as if an alien landed. Am I the only one who gets this?


----------



## NewMummyx

Lina said:


> I have spent the whole afternoon shopping today with LO in his beco and people reacted as if an alien landed. Am I the only one who gets this?

no I was called a freak amongst other things in the city centre today, sod them!!


----------



## hot tea

This has nevee happened to me before. People always seem really impressed with the wraps. Either that or I am totally kidding myself because I am so smug and happy, hehehe.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

No negative responses here. All the old dears say he looks so cozy in there! :cloud9: :haha:


----------



## Lina

It is the lingering looks, a bit creepy. It could have been someone of bnb who hates babywearing...:haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Eh, I'm clueless :blush: I don't care what people think :) Maybe they are just looking at the awesomeness that is my mei tai :)


----------



## hot tea

Mwahahaha! OH is getting me this for valentines day!!!

https://www.slingomama.nl/images/local/Girasol_Exclusive/Symphuo/girasol_symphuo_rococo_fuchsia1.jpg

The top one. I am sooo excited. Getting a 5.2 meter one.


----------



## Bexxx

Lina said:


> I have spent the whole afternoon shopping today with LO in his beco and people reacted as if an alien landed. Am I the only one who gets this?

Nope, people look at me as if I have two heads when I wear Isla.
Today I went into town by myself which I rarely do and felt very uncomfortable with everyone looking at me...I actually took her out the carrier and just carried her in my arms :dohh: I felt incredibly awkward though with her in the carrier...yet just in my arms no-one bats an eye... :/


----------



## Ozzieshunni

But Bexxxx, you do have two heads :haha:

Lovely, hot tea :) I can't wait to get my new one. :) She's been busy though cause her daughter is sick :(


----------



## feeble

Hahaha I actually got accosted by and shouted at by 3 old ladies in boots the other week. About how Jasper is going to run my back etc etc


----------



## patch2006uk

I've never had negative comments from people. Some are overly concerned that he's too cold (and then they touch his hands or face - grr) but then they always say 'oh, actually he's lovely and warm'. No, I'm _not_ freezing my son to death, funnily enough! 

Most people say he looks snuggly and that they'd love someone to carry them like that :haha: A fair few say how cute 'she' is, and how happy 'she' looks...

There was a teenage lad a few months ago now who shouted 'kangaroo' after me, but I looked back and he was grinning, so I'm not convinced it was meant as an insult. And 'kangaroo' isn't really an insult anyway. Kangaroo care is fab :)


----------



## BabaPu

Lina said:


> I have spent the whole afternoon shopping today with LO in his beco and people reacted as if an alien landed. Am I the only one who gets this?

I don't think I've ever seen anyone babywear in my area :nope:

I've had a mixture of reactions including:
Wow, your back must really hurt carrying him
Ahh he looks so cosy
Ahh can you not afford a pram :haha:

I think I'm now becoming well known in my local supermarket. When my dh and I were shopping at the weekend a lady come up to me and said 'Did you not get everything you needed the other day?' :haha:


----------



## Maman

lmao at some of the reactions. literally hardly ever see babywearers here and more otfen than not when i do, its african ladies who use towels and sheets to carry.


----------



## patch2006uk

I see a few people carrying tbh.

There is one couple I see out and about quite often, and the man usually has LO in a bright pink wrap. It's adorable :) 

When the German market was here, there were loads of bjorn-esque ones. I think most people had never used them before, as they were holding onto LO for dear life! Obviously they'd thought the bustling market probably wasn't good for pushchairs (and they were totally right! I'd have gone mad trying to get a pushchair through that every day!!)

There are african ladies with their babies just on their back with a single length of sheet around them. It's amazing, and I'm always so tempted to ask them how they do it.

There was a man wearing a mei tai in Ikea yesterday, with a blanket over LO. Was cute!


----------



## Lina

It is generally people of the African/Asian continent who I see baby wearing and give you that nostalgic look.


----------



## aley28

I've seen people walking their dogs with LOs on their back, but rarely see people wearing their LOs while shopping.

The first time I ever saw a baby being worn, it was a lady with a neon pink wrap. Her baby was just a newborn, and the lady had GIGANTIC boobs. At first I thought her baby was getting squeezed to death between her boobies. :rofl:

I don't wear Parker out much, but when I do, I get a lot of questions about how old he is while people try desperately hard to get a good look at him. :haha: He's still small enough that all you can really see of him outside of the carrier is a poof of reddish hair :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Death by boobies! :holly:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I baby wear shopping :) 

I always get weird looks from randomers but I don't care anymore :) 

Baby wearing is so much fun, even though it hurts my back after a while, I'm excited to start wearing her on my back :D


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:dohh: I showed my pregnant friend my soon to be Hungry Caterpillar mei tai and she said it looked like a straight jacket :dohh:


----------



## J23

NewMummyx said:


> Only seen one other person babywearing in Glasgow city centre today, oh well. . .

Im in Glasgow too and I've seen lots of baby wearers but mainly in Southside.

I wear my LO everywhere now, I've always had really kind responses.


----------



## sequeena

I've been looking at this thread for a while and wanted to post but after my fall with Thomas on Monday I was too scared to contemplate baby wearing again.

Well, I'm proud to say that today I got back in the saddle so to say. I love wearing him and Thomas loves being close to me and being able to nose about. He often grabs my face and just stares at me as we walk along which is so sweet. 

I have a huggababy sling and a generic chicco carrier but I've been looking at mei tai's for a while. As luck would have it they have them on eBay for £19.99 excluding postage :D

eta: I have never seen anyone baby wearing in my town. I get mixed reactions.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I would be sure to get a mei tai with good stitching, Sarah. I'm wary of the ebay ones for £20 :flower:

I'm glad you are baby wearing again! :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Ozzieshunni said:


> I would be sure to get a mei tai with good stitching, Sarah. I'm wary of the ebay ones for £20 :flower:
> 
> I'm glad you are baby wearing again! :hugs:

I thought mei tai's were all the same and came from the same company? Or am I wrong?

Failing that I will get one from the sling lady as I noticed she has an ebay shop too.


----------



## hot tea

Ozzieshunni said:


> :dohh: I showed my pregnant friend my soon to be Hungry Caterpillar mei tai and she said it looked like a straight jacket :dohh:

That eill be the comfiest, cutrst straight jacket ever, then. :wacko: jeez.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

sequeena said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> I would be sure to get a mei tai with good stitching, Sarah. I'm wary of the ebay ones for £20 :flower:
> 
> I'm glad you are baby wearing again! :hugs:
> 
> I thought mei tai's were all the same and came from the same company? Or am I wrong?
> 
> Failing that I will get one from the sling lady as I noticed she has an ebay shop too.Click to expand...

Oh no there are loads of different companies that make mei tais. Mei tai is just the style of carrier :). You know where I get mine :winkwink: 

Victoria the sling lady is lovely....I am selling my solid blue one, but you might find a cooler one with a panel. She does neat ones :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

hot tea said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> :dohh: I showed my pregnant friend my soon to be Hungry Caterpillar mei tai and she said it looked like a straight jacket :dohh:
> 
> That eill be the comfiest, cutrst straight jacket ever, then. :wacko: jeez.Click to expand...

She is a bit clueless :blush: :haha:


----------



## sequeena

Ozzieshunni said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> I would be sure to get a mei tai with good stitching, Sarah. I'm wary of the ebay ones for £20 :flower:
> 
> I'm glad you are baby wearing again! :hugs:
> 
> I thought mei tai's were all the same and came from the same company? Or am I wrong?
> 
> Failing that I will get one from the sling lady as I noticed she has an ebay shop too.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no there are loads of different companies that make mei tais. Mei tai is just the style of carrier :). You know where I get mine :winkwink:
> 
> Victoria the sling lady is lovely....I am selling my solid blue one, but you might find a cooler one with a panel. She does neat ones :)Click to expand...

I am not particularly bothered about panels and patterns at the moment because Sean loves to baby wear too :thumbup: imagine him in a flowery mei tai :rofl:


----------



## feeble

rose and rebellion are patterned but then completely black on the reverse ;)


----------



## redstiletto

EllaAndLyla said:


> I baby wear shopping :)
> 
> I always get weird looks from randomers but I don't care anymore :)
> 
> Baby wearing is so much fun, even though it hurts my back after a while, I'm excited to start wearing her on my back :D

I babywear while at the grocery store too. Sometimes I get annoyed because people actually walk up to me and ask me about the carrier or peek at LO. One cashier held me up for 10 min trying to get more info about it. I just wanna go about my way! At least I'm promoting babywearing lol.

For those of you that have bought custom mei tai's from Madame Googoo, Obimama, or Hajibaby, how much (in us $please :flowers:) did it cost? I am waiting for a custom slot to open. I also splurged on a babyhawk that I had rush delivered :rofl:. I'm so impatient. It is the Zen Charmer and Haru Kanji reversible on Natural. So excited!


----------



## redstiletto

feeble said:


> rose and rebellion are patterned but then completely black on the reverse ;)

I would love an R&R but they don't ship to the US :-(


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I used Madame Googoo. I don't know how much it would be to ship to the USA, but one of my carriers was £64 ($100) and the other is going to be £70 ($110), however, that's converting zlotys (since she's in Poland) to pounds. The exchange rate might be different for zlotys to USD. :flower: You can always email her and ask. She's lovely :)


----------



## feeble

My madame googoo was £72 including postage to the UK 

You will have to find out from her what shipping to the u.s plus customs charges would be. 

They vary too depending on what size and elaborations you want on it x


----------



## feeble

p.s not sure i would get a Polish made carrier sent to the US, there are, I am sure, plenty of people over there doing cool stuff and wont have to worry about customs charges etc 

the BabyHawk OhSnap can be customised

and the KinderPack has EXCELLENT reviews.


----------



## redstiletto

feeble said:


> p.s not sure i would get a Polish made carrier sent to the US, there are, I am sure, plenty of people over there doing cool stuff and wont have to worry about customs charges etc
> 
> the BabyHawk OhSnap can be customised
> 
> and the KinderPack has EXCELLENT reviews.

Looking into the Kinderpack. Thanks :flower:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

There aren't custom charges to ship from Poland to the USA. You just have to declare what it is on a form.


----------



## feeble

I will have sling jealousy if you get one lol 

they are awe-some

:)


----------



## hot tea

Has anyone here tried the Boba?


----------



## redstiletto

hot tea said:


> Has anyone here tried the Boba?

What is the boba? I've got babywearing fever :rofl:


----------



## HellBunny

I have a boba (the soft structured buckle carrier not the wrap) and its amazing, i started using it when J was 5 months and o/h still wears him now (around 28lbs and very tall!)


----------



## HellBunny

I won my hotslings pouch on ebay for £3.20! (new in packaging too!) i do love a good bargain


----------



## pinkie77

HellBunny said:


> I won my hotslings pouch on ebay for £3.20! (new in packaging too!) i do love a good bargain

Wow bargain! I just searched hot slings on eBay and got lots of men in pants!


----------



## hot tea

https://www.lastellablu.com/images/products/boba-baby-carrier-tweet.jpg
That is a boba.

I think I am going to get that one instead of an Ergo.


----------



## aley28

I think I'll be looking into a Boba as well! That one is extremely cute!! :thumbup:


----------



## hot tea

Boba has little stirrups for your LO to rest his feet on once he is much bigger, too. More comfy that way! And has a longer body. I have heard sooo many awesome things.

It looks even nicer in person.


----------



## aley28

I wish carriers were cheaper!! :rofl:

Quick question - how do you ladies store yours when you're not using them? I fold my mai tei up all nice and put it under the changing table, but if I develop a carrier addiction, I don't know where to keep them all :haha:


----------



## hot tea

I hang my wraps in my closet and the mei tai goes wherever.


----------



## HellBunny

hot tea said:


> https://www.lastellablu.com/images/products/boba-baby-carrier-tweet.jpg
> That is a boba.
> 
> I think I am going to get that one instead of an Ergo.

This is the one i have, o/h wearing him ages ago
 



Attached Files:







Photo0485.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Ozzieshunni

My mei tai goes where ever until I fold it up.


----------



## patch2006uk

Currently, my wrap lives in the cupboard, and the manduca sits over an unused electric heater in LO's room :haha:


----------



## feeble

Mine is dropped over the living room door... 

And the cat is sleeping on my wrap! It's perms stash though, so I'm not worried


----------



## darkangel1981

oh i like the look of the boba!


----------



## darkangel1981

hot tea, where is the mei tai your other half is wearing from?


----------



## NewMummyx

My Ergo is normally under the pram if im not using it so I never forget to take it out with me :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I've ditched my pram :haha:


----------



## NewMummyx

Ozzieshunni said:


> I've ditched my pram :haha:

i really should too but its easier to sit my shopping on, i must look a site carrying LO and pushing my shopping round :haha:


----------



## nugget80

just finished reading this and feel i should be wearing lo more... i have a wilkinet and not really worn lo since he was a few weeks cos i was worried he would be too heavy for me. however the recent snow forced me to wear him for school run and it was so easy! its a mile walk but i still could not feel his weight even when i got home! much easier to wear him when i have to take pup out. am gonna look at getting another one but would like to get one i can use when out in car...


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: That's what prams are for, right? :lol: My DH even said we should bring the pram for the shopping :rofl:


----------



## feeble

I woud get a SSC (soft structured carrier) for the car, really easy and no 'ends' to dip in oily puddles in car parks x


----------



## BabaPu

I'm hiring a boba (the 2g) at the mo and I'm really liking it. I haven't tried any other SSC though so I don't know it compares. I might try a connecta next. I really like the padded shoulders and the thick waist band - the little detachable hood is a good idea and the stirups are a fabaddition. As far as I know the only difference between the 2g and the 3g is that the 3g can be used from birth with a infant insert.

It is soo easy to put on and take off and, as the poster above mentioned, there isn't the risks of mucky trailing straps.


----------



## RoxyRoo

I've just ordered the Rose & Rebellion carrier I wanted :happydance:


----------



## feeble

yay! Cant wait for piccies :D :D


----------



## chocolala

i read through this whole thread last night while up with lily.

i've got a beco butterfly, which the husband and i love. i've also got a victoria slinglady sturdy wrap, which i don't really get on with, no matter which carry i try or how tight i tie it and retighten it, lilys weight always pulls it down my body. i got it to see if i got on with wrapping before spending out on a woven, but now i'm not sure. i'd love a girasol, like the ones Hot Tea posted up and i dare not look at anymore didymos wraps, but i can't justify the cost for something i might not get on with.

i would love a rose and rebellion, i'm temped to ask the husband for one for my 30th in a few weeks, but i'm not sure, i had just asked for another nursing necklace and a scarf, which in total would probably come to less than 30 pound (can't find the bloody pound symbol on this keyboard, it's not where it should be!!!) so to ask for something that costs 80 is possibly taking the piss. although he is about to sell some music equipment and i could also use the reasoning of we need another one, so we can wash one wear one as lily does suck on the beco and sponging it clean doesn't cut it, hmmm :shrug:

another one here who doesn't use her pram/pushchair, much to my mothers disgust as she bought it for us :haha::blush: but lily hates it!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Mine cries in the pram now, lol


----------



## chocolala

yup, full on screaming from lily :haha: :wacko:


----------



## RoxyRoo

My LO doesn't go in her pram either :haha: Luckily we got it off ebay at the bargain price of £21, so we're not really bothered.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ours was a travel system for £200, but compared to wearing Alex, it's so bulky!!!!

I'll get my Hungry Caterpillar carrier at the beginning of next month hopefully! I can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## chocolala

well, i've asked the husband about getting another carrier, he didn't say no, so that's promising :thumbup: plus i'm turning 30 :wacko: and that doesn't happen everyday!


----------



## purapura

chocolala said:


> well, i've asked the husband about getting another carrier, he didn't say no, so that's promising :thumbup: plus i'm turning 30 :wacko: and that doesn't happen everyday!

Ohhh... You just gave me a great idea! I have babyhawk mei tai which is the best!!!! But I want an egro for when LO is a bit older... And it's my 30th birthday soon... Mmmm...

My LO always falls asleep in the mei tai within minuts! It is a lifesaver on long jorneys (plains, trains...) and is great at supermarkets when you need your hands!


----------



## boo_koo

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## aley28

chocolala said:


> i've got a beco butterfly, which the husband and i love. i've also got a victoria slinglady sturdy wrap, which i don't really get on with, no matter which carry i try or how tight i tie it and retighten it, lilys weight always pulls it down my body. i got it to see if i got on with wrapping before spending out on a woven, but now i'm not sure. i'd love a girasol, like the ones Hot Tea posted up and i dare not look at anymore didymos wraps, but i can't justify the cost for something i might not get on with.

I want to try a wrap too, but there's no sling clubs or anything like it in the nearby area, so I can't borrow one from somebody and getting a stretchy one seems silly at this point, as LO is already 12lbs, so I'd get very, very little use out of it for the money. Buying a nice one, at $100+ a pop, seems too risky. So after a bunch of research, I'm going to make my own and see how I get on with it before buying a 'real' one. Apparently osnaburg cloth makes a decent non-stretchy wrap. Boring and white, but a much cheaper way to see if you like it! I was actually planning on hitting a couple fabric stores in town and seeing if they have any, if not, I'll be ordering some online later this week. :thumbup:


----------



## RoxyRoo

I received my R&R this morning, I love it :happydance:

I put DD in it while washing up to test it out, and she fell asleep in it, very happy!

I'll put pics up soon.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Is it bad I saw Ross baby wearing on friends in a crotch dangler and thought that's so bad for the baby? :rofl:


----------



## hot tea

NOPE! On fb a friend of mine posted pics of her poor baby in a crotch dangler, facing forwards... So I invited her to the local babywearing group with tons of posts on it about why not to use crotch danglers. :lol: At least I was subtle!!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I know! It's horrible! I hate seeing those every time!


----------



## sequeena

I saw someone else baby wearing in Swansea the other day. It's the second time since Thomas has been born that I've seen someone baby wearing.

Ozzie is sending me her wrap and I can't wait for it to arrive! The sling is so awkward now and a wrap would be safer.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

What kind of sling did you have?


----------



## sequeena

Ozzieshunni said:


> What kind of sling did you have?

Huggababy
https://www.huggababy.co.uk/images/product/extralarge/_ASC2743c.jpg

Mine is an older version though. I bought it from a friend who had never used it.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh yeah, this will def be more secure for you and Thomas :)


----------



## sequeena

Ozzieshunni said:


> Oh yeah, this will def be more secure for you and Thomas :)

You can do loads of different holds including back carrying with it but yeah you can imagine with a wriggly baby sometimes it can be a challenge!


----------



## BabaPu

Well I'm torn. I thought I was sure about getting a boba but am currently hiring a ergo and that's fab too. It has a really handy open pocket and zipped pocket on the front (which I guess is only handy in a front carry) and I'm liking the padding on the waistband. But the boba does have the foot stirrups which seem to be a distinct advantage. Decisions, decisions .....


----------



## hot tea

Both?!? :D


----------



## feeble

The boba looks awesome! I want!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Bradley slept in the mei tai today! I'm taking that as a good sign he's comfy in it. 

I find I can't really sit with him in it though. Are you supposed to be able to? Probably a dumb question.:dohh: Also I've heard people say they do housework wearing babies but how? I managed to wash some dIshes but that's about it. Find it difficult to get down low enough (like to do laundry etc). any tips?


----------



## xSin

This is a great and very informative thread! I knew I wanted to babywear early on because it seems pretty 'common' in my town and there was something about it that just struck me as "right" ...I went to a shop here in town before I got my bump and tried on a ring sling, a hotsling, and a wrap and LOVED the wrap 100x more than the ringsling! The weight distribution was way better and I loved how it held the "baby" more snug against me. 

I've been worried about how the wrap will work during the summer months though so I'm excited to do more research on the woven ones now and hopefully start my collection before Tadpole arrives :)


----------



## redstiletto

MyTurnYet said:


> Bradley slept in the mei tai today! I'm taking that as a good sign he's comfy in it.
> 
> I find I can't really sit with him in it though. Are you supposed to be able to? Probably a dumb question.:dohh: Also I've heard people say they do housework wearing babies but how? I managed to wash some dIshes but that's about it. Find it difficult to get down low enough (like to do laundry etc). any tips?

My Brad is in the mei tai when I do housework . For our laundry, I bend at the knees (like you're doing squats) when I reach down for clothes in the basket. I'm working out my butt at the same time so I killing two birds with one stone lol. :thumbup:


----------



## candyfloss

My name is Kate, and I am a babywearer too (waves!)
I use a Kozy carrier for Thea after she decided she no longer liked being in the close sling. I wear her when she can't sleep, when we go out and even wore her at a friends wedding last week when she started to fuss! Don't think she's ever actually been in a pram yet and she's 9 weeks old now.....! 
Gd thread ;-)


----------



## Button#

I have a stretchy wrap which I'd like to start using soon. How should I dress LO when we go out though as I don't want him to overheat but it is quite cold out still. It'll be handy if I just want to pop over to the shops.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

What does your LO wear normally? Alex wears jeans, socks, a long sleeved vest, and his jacket in the mei tai with me. Are her legs tucked up, froggie style? I would say a sleepsuit, vest, and a coat/cardie.


----------



## Button#

Thanks, we've only done the trip back from hospital so far in the car and he had a snow suit on because it was freezing but I thought that the snowsuit would be too much for the wrap. It is a legs tucked up one so I suppose that and my body heat will keep him warm.


----------



## Menelly

aley28 said:


> chocolala said:
> 
> 
> i've got a beco butterfly, which the husband and i love. i've also got a victoria slinglady sturdy wrap, which i don't really get on with, no matter which carry i try or how tight i tie it and retighten it, lilys weight always pulls it down my body. i got it to see if i got on with wrapping before spending out on a woven, but now i'm not sure. i'd love a girasol, like the ones Hot Tea posted up and i dare not look at anymore didymos wraps, but i can't justify the cost for something i might not get on with.
> 
> I want to try a wrap too, but there's no sling clubs or anything like it in the nearby area, so I can't borrow one from somebody and getting a stretchy one seems silly at this point, as LO is already 12lbs, so I'd get very, very little use out of it for the money. Buying a nice one, at $100+ a pop, seems too risky. So after a bunch of research, I'm going to make my own and see how I get on with it before buying a 'real' one. Apparently osnaburg cloth makes a decent non-stretchy wrap. Boring and white, but a much cheaper way to see if you like it! I was actually planning on hitting a couple fabric stores in town and seeing if they have any, if not, I'll be ordering some online later this week. :thumbup:Click to expand...

My friend made me a wrap with osnaburg, and I've just used some Rit dye and tye died it. Made it a bit more festive and fun. :)

Now I just need a baby to wear in it! (Come on... Mar 21'st!)


----------



## Palestrina

MyTurnYet said:


> Bradley slept in the mei tai today! I'm taking that as a good sign he's comfy in it.
> 
> I find I can't really sit with him in it though. Are you supposed to be able to? Probably a dumb question.:dohh: Also I've heard people say they do housework wearing babies but how? I managed to wash some dIshes but that's about it. Find it difficult to get down low enough (like to do laundry etc). any tips?

I found it difficult at first too. It's great for vacuuming and other stand-up chores. When LO hit 6months I was finally able to put him in the ergo in a back-carry. The world of house cleaning and babywearing really started then! He loves being in the ergo in a back carry and I can do anything from laundry, dishes, cooking, anything at all. Just be careful when you bend down to bend at the knees like you're doing squats. It's a great workout.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Alex won't stand for the back carry at the moment, lol, but he happily sits in his high chair banging away with toys while I scurry around and clean! :rofl:


----------



## BabaPu

hot tea said:


> Both?!? :D

Haha I like your thinking. :thumbup: especially seeing as I adore the kangaroo pattern option on the boba 3g and OH wouldn't entertain wearing that.

I foresee a patterned boba and a plain ergo :winkwink:


----------



## sequeena

Thomas in the wrap that ozzie sent me;

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/403343_3430587568622_1388356992_3371416_1688958946_n.jpg


----------



## hot tea

LouiseET said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Both?!? :D
> 
> Haha I like your thinking. :thumbup: especially seeing as I adore the kangaroo pattern option on the boba 3g and OH wouldn't entertain wearing that.
> 
> I foresee a patterned boba and a plain ergo :winkwink:Click to expand...

YOU LUCKY LADY! Don't think I could get away with that, as my obsession is in wraps. :blush: OH would blow a fuse if I started with SCC too...

Everyone should post a pic of their carrier stashes! I wanna see them!!


----------



## chocolala

i haven't got a stash to take pictures of, i'm working on it though :thumbup:

my mum has offered to get me a wrap for my birthday, i want to take her up on the offer, but, can i guarantee that lily's weight won't pull it down, like my simple piece of cloth does?!

i'm still, also wanting to get a rose and rebellion carrier from the husband too :winkwink:


----------



## hot tea

If it a woven wrap it will hold her weight just fine, don't worry!


----------



## chocolala

yes, it would be a woven wrap. thankyou, i'm really excited now :happydance:


----------



## sequeena

Today I took Thomas out in the wrap for the first time. It was great :)


----------



## hot tea

Pics? :D


----------



## sequeena

hot tea said:


> Pics? :D

I have an awkward self taken picture :rofl:

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/421666_3456412094219_1388356992_3382595_1539568311_n.jpg

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/423838_3456419054393_1388356992_3382600_496858404_n.jpg

And one from the other night when I was practising. Please excuse the state of me! I've got a raging cold :(

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/427088_3432862945505_1388356992_3372259_993688313_n.jpg


----------



## hot tea

Such a little cutie!


----------



## sequeena

Thanks :D

Now I'm thinking about patterend wraps and other carriers... and I think my OH might kill me :lol: hey if he can spend money on video games I get to buy more wraps!!


----------



## sun

sequeena - Great Pics! Adorable!

HT - I'm totally addicted to woven wraps and it has only been a week. I'm considering selling my other carriers to fund more wraps :blush: LO#2 loves it as much as I do too - she napped on my back for 3h today! :D


----------



## hot tea

I am getting the burgundy pfau! So happy. Iam going to wait on the girosol until aer we move to the netherlands, as I was going to order it FROM the netherlands... Jsut seems silly when we are leaving in one month!


----------



## sequeena

Oh wow Hot Tea you have a lot on your plate! Bet you're excited to move though :D


----------



## hot tea

My plate is full for sure. :(

BOBA!!

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/419945_3317450578148_1324759268_4639182_612825374_n.jpg?dl=1

Have posted this pic elsewhere already but I figured those that stalked this thread might want to see as well.


----------



## sun

hot tea said:


> I am getting the burgundy pfau! So happy. Iam going to wait on the girosol until aer we move to the netherlands, as I was going to order it FROM the netherlands... Jsut seems silly when we are leaving in one month!

You're moving to the Netherlands? So exciting! We considered that a few years back - OH's family is from there! x


----------



## RoxyRoo

Hot tea, I love that photo :)

I need to take a photo of my Rose & Rebellion, I love it! DH carried her in it today and he loved it too :thumbup:


----------



## Button#

DH carried baby in his sling today when we popped to the shops and he loved it.


----------



## aley28

Ahh... the Boba just looks so much more practical than the 50 million yards of straps I have to deal with. :rofl:

My brother and his wife are having a baby here soon... she's just about full term. I ordered her a stretchy Moby. :thumbup: I managed to talk her out of the Baby Bjorn that she had been looking at, so I feel good about it! I did warn her that the Moby will only be useful for so long, but even if she only gets 3 months of use out of it, maybe she'll be encouraged to move on to a SSC or a woven :happydance: And 3 months of baby wearing is better than 0 months of it, I suppose :)


----------



## mama_t

Lenna Bug in her Mei Tai I made the other day. She loves being in it and usually falls asleep!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120214-00386.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I can't wait to get my new one! I'll have in for California! :)


----------



## RoxyRoo

Here's a photo of DD in the Rose & Rebellion :)
 



Attached Files:







2012-02-24 17.07.42.jpg
File size: 65 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Nice! Saw another crotch dangler today :brat:


----------



## Maman

that really bothers me now, i cant believe shops are allowed to sell them


----------



## Neko

Ozzieshunni said:


> Nice! Saw another crotch dangler today :brat:

If I didn't know what you meant, I would wonder why you are looking at other people's crotches. :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl:


----------



## BabaPu

Hot Tea - that pattern is fab - how are you getting on with the boba? I did broach the subject of getting both a boba and ergo but, realistically, don't think that's going to happen sometime soon. I'm on the last 3 month of my maternity leave and so skint is very much a reality at the mo.

I too saw a crotch dangler last week. It scares me though that not a few months ago I would have thought it looked cute but now .... it took all my will not to go up to her and give her the details of my local sling meet - I now wish that I had. The baby couldn't have been older the 4 month and was forward facing - looked so uncomfortable :nope:


----------



## hot tea

It's a great carrier, for sure, but my heart is with the woven wraps. I think it is a fsulous carrier for anyone looking for a SSC.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I went to a Baby/Toddler group on Friday. I was sitting outside with my friend (a fellow BnBer, actually, lol) and her friend came with her daughter and sat next to us. She didn't notice I had a baby until we went in :haha: He was cozy and sleeping in his carrier. I also had a woman say she loved my carrier :) I was the only one baby wearing there though.


----------



## hot tea

I went to a baby group to demonstrate woven wraps and other carriers, and MAN. Not a single other woman did babywearing. Ever. 

The minute I walked in theynwere sneering at me, too. Lovely.


----------



## sun

hot tea said:


> I went to a baby group to demonstrate woven wraps and other carriers, and MAN. Not a single other woman did babywearing. Ever.
> 
> The minute I walked in theynwere sneering at me, too. Lovely.

Wow that's totally lame :growlmad: Babywearing is actually really popular here so almost everyone I know with kids wears them at least some of the time!


----------



## hot tea

I immediately got the feeling they saw me as some form of threat. I hate that.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

How terrible of them! Eurgh. People hate on what they don't understand sometimes :hugs:

I had my friend see Alex in his carrier for the first time. She said initially she was worried it wasn't secure, but saw me tie it and said she was wrong! :)


----------



## aley28

I think a lot of the looks I get when baby wearing is because people don't know if the baby is secure. Especially in carriers that tie and don't buckle, because people are going to assume that a buckled carrier is more secure than a tie. Its ridiculous though... like we'd walk around with our babies tied loosely to us?! :roll:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, she watched me tie it and she said, "There's no way he's wriggling out of that!" :haha:


----------



## redstiletto

I wish babywearing was more common here. I see bjorns everywhere and cringe...


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh dear, I better psych myself up for June! :wacko: I'm sure I'll get enough looks carrying Alex over there anyways.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

https://www.continuum-concept.org/reading/spinalStress.html

This is an excellent article on carriers and spinal stress. I was tempted to post it in Baby Club as its own, but I don't want to start a war :haha:


----------



## Menelly

Really informative article. Thanks! :)


----------



## sequeena

Ozzieshunni said:


> https://www.continuum-concept.org/reading/spinalStress.html
> 
> This is an excellent article on carriers and spinal stress. I was tempted to post it in Baby Club as its own, but I don't want to start a war :haha:

I haven't seen any drama for a few days. You should so do it :haha:


----------



## hot tea

BC has been sooo quiet.


----------



## SKATERBUN

Regarding Wraps - I am new to these too, haven't yet bought my first wrap, but I tried a couple on in the baby shop and have to say that tried the Moby wrap as everyone on BNB seems to like this one, and I got in a right mess, didnt have a clue what I was doing, drove me mad, seemed to be just one giant piece of material. Then I tried the Close Parent one, this ones a lot more expensive, but it was a lot easier and snugger I really did feel so close to LO, he felt safe snaug and secure. 
https://www.closeparent.com/Default...301&Level=1&SortField=ProductName,ProductName 
We are are looking for one second hand.


----------



## jenny82

Just updating with the fact that LO has finally settled in my moby. Really happy, it took us ages but now its a breeze. I've had her in it every day and its made things so much easier for me and the toddler. A lot easier on my knees too.

And please don't 'cringe' when you see people using a baby bjorn. How do you feel when people 'cringe' when they see you baby wearing? Not a nice feeling is it.. Sorry, but this is the one aspect of this thread that really annoys me :(


----------



## sun

SB - Glad you found a carrier you like - I've never tried that one. :D Yes the wraps take a bit of practice and are a giant piece of fabric so the learning curve is a bit steeper, but they are really great once you get to know them!


----------



## whit.

Just ordered this. Can't wait til it gets here!

https://www.amazon.com/Infantino-Sw...s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1330229755&sr=1-1

:happydance:


----------



## hot tea

jenny82 said:


> Just updating with the fact that LO has finally settled in my moby. Really happy, it took us ages but now its a breeze. I've had her in it every day and its made things so much easier for me and the toddler. A lot easier on my knees too.
> 
> And please don't 'cringe' when you see people using a baby bjorn. How do you feel when people 'cringe' when they see you baby wearing? Not a nice feeling is it.. Sorry, but this is the one aspect of this thread that really annoys me :(

As much as I can appreciate what you're saying, there is a difference. Baby bjorns can cause a lot of issues physically for mama and baby. They kind of give babywearing a bad name, as they are not secure at all. They are a horrible presentation of what babywearing is when done safely and comfortably.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I cringe because I think of the damage it could potentially be doing due to uninformed decisions. I will continue to cringe and inform people of the safe ways to baby wear :flower:


----------



## redstiletto

jenny82 said:


> Just updating with the fact that LO has finally settled in my moby. Really happy, it took us ages but now its a breeze. I've had her in it every day and its made things so much easier for me and the toddler. A lot easier on my knees too.
> 
> And please don't 'cringe' when you see people using a baby bjorn. How do you feel when people 'cringe' when they see you baby wearing? Not a nice feeling is it.. Sorry, but this is the one aspect of this thread that really annoys me :(

As a nurse, I can't help it. Part of my job is to educate. When I see infant patients being carried in "bjorns," I always teach them the harmful effects of improper positioning. 

https://www.hipdysplasia.org/Developmental-Dysplasia-Of-The-Hip/Prevention/Baby-Carriers-Seats-and-Other-Equipment/Default.aspx


----------



## chocolala

i'm def getting a new carrier for my birthday :happydance::happydance::happydance:

i'm looking at rose and rebellion, but i was wondering in there are any other funky makes of ssc out there?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Madame-Googoo-baby-carriers/145687608816099

I get mine from her :)


----------



## LizzyBell

I think some people on this site are a little righteous tbh. I would like to be a baby wearer as I'd like nothing more than to snuggle up to my LO all day but when it came down to it my LO is an independent little thing and likes to be free to wriggle and kick. I tried lots of slings but she just got frustrated and wanted to look out and her legs to be free to kick. I tried a friend's bjorn as everyone I knew who'd used them found them great and it was the only one she liked. Anyway, I didn't get one in the end and decided if LO doesn't want carried all the time that's her preference. Well, my point is that every baby and parent is different and while I think it is good to pass on helpful information some of you are quite insulting to others and could be more tactful in your advice. We are all worried about doing the right thing for our babies and trying to the best for them without people making you feel worse! I'm not saying don't give your opinion or advice, I'm just saying be careful how you do it. I say let the perfect parent throw the first stone.....any takers? *admin edited*


----------



## Ozzieshunni

If you don't have anything constructive to add to a topic, why read that topic or call people out?


----------



## chocolala

i really hope this thread isn't turned into another bitch fest. 

i for one find this thread helpful and enjoyable and don't want to see it locked because of a few. i don't normally respond to that type of post, but it really was unnecessary.


----------



## Vickie

LizzyBell said:


> I think some people on this site are a little righteous tbh. I would like to be a baby wearer as I'd like nothing more than to snuggle up to my LO all day but when it came down to it my LO is an independent little thing and likes to be free to wriggle and kick. I tried lots of slings but she just got frustrated and wanted to look out and her legs to be free to kick. I tried a friend's bjorn as everyone I knew who'd used them found them great and it was the only one she liked. Anyway, I didn't get one in the end and decided if LO doesn't want carried all the time that's her preference. Well, my point is that every baby and parent is different and while I think it is good to pass on helpful information some of you are quite insulting to others and could be more tactful in your advice. We are all worried about doing the right thing for our babies and trying to the best for them without people making you feel worse! I'm not saying don't give your opinion or advice, I'm just saying be careful how you do it. I say let the perfect parent throw the first stone.....any takers? *admin edited*?

How is calling someone out on the forum going to solve anything? In the end all it is doing is making others uncomfortable (we've already received several reports on this post). If you have an issue with a member PM them or put them on ignore.

I'd like to keep this thread open as it does seem to have a lot of helpful advice for baby wearing so let's drop it here and move forward.


----------



## LittleBoo

Damnit what'd I miss? 


I've a kozy en route, woodstock on black. SO EXCITED.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

My carrier has been started too!!!!!!


----------



## sequeena

It is my birthday in April (the 20th if any of you are of the generous type...... :haha:). I would like another wrap. Anyone got suggestions? I bought the wrap I have now from ozzie so I don't really know where to start?

I would like something colourful. Can you get patterned wraps? Anyway, suggest away ladies!!


----------



## chocolala

i like this one, not patterned, but colourful https://www.lovetobenatural.co.uk/wearababy-earthy-rainbow.html


----------



## sequeena

Wow that is gorgeous (love rainbow stuff for my rainbow baby!) but holy shit expensive! I did not expect a piece of material to be that expensive :rofl: think I might go with my SILs suggestion and use bed sheets :haha:


----------



## oboeverity

I heartily reccommend the Sa-Be wraps... really reasonably priced and UK made too xx


----------



## chocolala

lol! i know, that, i think is one of the cheaper makes as well! we can dream!


----------



## sequeena

oboeverity said:


> I heartily reccommend the Sa-Be wraps... really reasonably priced and UK made too xx

I am on their website now and they are wonderful! Also loving the dribble bibs!


----------



## sequeena

chocolala said:


> lol! i know, that, i think is one of the cheaper makes as well! we can dream!

I just asked OH and got a big fat no :( even though I spent £149 on his birthday present!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Come over to the dark side of mei tais :haha:


----------



## oboeverity

I have a khaki ring sling, and black and white spotty SaBe and a really rather lovely mei tai.... I much preferred the SaBe when Will was tiny; there's nothing like having a newborn that snuggly and close. H prefers the mei tai at the moment. I wish I'd known about babywearing when I had Ted xx


----------



## oboeverity

This is my mei tai... https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Free...by_Carriers&hash=item3f143dd063#ht_500wt_1069


----------



## darkangel1981

i do love the look of the mei tai's, i juts don't trust myself to tie them. Thats why im going for the R&R. I am tempted by the variety of the mei tai's though!


----------



## oboeverity

All I can say in support of the tied slings and wraps is that it's baby's weight that keeps them secure. I used to cringe when I thought about it, but once you've tried it, you'll never go back! xx


----------



## fluffpuffin

I only just discovered this thread and as a fellow babywearing fan (albeit semi-retired :() I have to say I agree with everything the ladies said about getting a proper carrier / wrap and doing your research. I initially got a bjorn-equivalent carrier and not only was it uncomfortable when Isla was only 8 weeks old it was impossible to sit down with her in it. She would fall asleep in the carrier and her legs would dangle down and I would have to be stood up the whole time :dohh: Then with the moby and with the ergo she would fall asleep and I could move much more freely. so it's not just about health benefits it's also much more convenient to get a good carrier and you will use it a lot more.

Isla in a mass-produced buckle carrier:

https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu237/fluffypuffin82/IMAG0173-1.jpg

ergo:
https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu237/fluffypuffin82/083.jpg

sorry, just had to post some pics - I miss the babywearing days soooooo much. they seem to be few and far between now :(


----------



## sequeena

fluffpuffin I used to use that chicco carrier with Thomas but it was in black.


----------



## aley28

sequeena said:


> fluffpuffin I used to use that chicco carrier with Thomas but it was in black.

We bought one for Ethan but its grey. Think its stuffed in the back of his closet somewhere, if I didn't toss it out. It was awful to wear. :nope:


----------



## sequeena

aley28 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> fluffpuffin I used to use that chicco carrier with Thomas but it was in black.
> 
> We bought one for Ethan but its grey. Think its stuffed in the back of his closet somewhere, if I didn't toss it out. It was awful to wear. :nope:Click to expand...

Yup, really uncomfortable for me even if Thomas seemed to enjoy it. My shoulders would be in agony.


----------



## hayley x

I love my Ergo, so does my little boy :cloud9:


----------



## fluffpuffin

sequeena said:


> aley28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> fluffpuffin I used to use that chicco carrier with Thomas but it was in black.
> 
> We bought one for Ethan but its grey. Think its stuffed in the back of his closet somewhere, if I didn't toss it out. It was awful to wear. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, really uncomfortable for me even if Thomas seemed to enjoy it. My shoulders would be in agony.Click to expand...

I considered selling it on ebay but I'd feel bad asking anyone for money for something so uncomfy.


----------



## Inlozi

fluffpuffin said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aley28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> fluffpuffin I used to use that chicco carrier with Thomas but it was in black.
> 
> We bought one for Ethan but its grey. Think its stuffed in the back of his closet somewhere, if I didn't toss it out. It was awful to wear. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, really uncomfortable for me even if Thomas seemed to enjoy it. My shoulders would be in agony.Click to expand...
> 
> I considered selling it on ebay but I'd feel bad asking anyone for money for something so uncomfy.Click to expand...

I got this and have used it all of twice, very awkward for me to get him in it because he's wriggly, uncomfortable for me, especially hurtful on the shoulders because he's heavy, he didn't seem to mind it but he has chunky legs and I just felt like it can't be overly comfortable for him so I didn't bother, a complete waste of money, I'd rather carry him everywhere as apposed to use it. :nope: so I've been looking towards getting him a Mei Tai :thumbup:

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/423557_2237580437553_1789264042_1331212_2108827108_n.jpg

To me it just looks like it must be digging into his legs ^ I don't even know where I've put it. You constantly have to stand up with it too because it's impossible to sit!


----------



## LizzyBell

I apologise for mentioning a particular member in my anger at how they were talking about other parents but her comments could well of made some other parents feel pretty awful. I stand by the rest of what I said though. I read the thread because as I said I would have loved to have been a baby wearer but just didn't turn out that way. I was looking to see if anyone else had that problem or if any slings I hadn't tried were mentioned. I feel it was a constructive comment as I think it got into a bjorn slagging thread at it just frustrates me that people feel certain parenting methods are superior to others, we're all doing our best. Was just asking for people to be more tactful. Apologies again to the person I mentioned


----------



## Ozzieshunni

They are bad though. I posted links on another thread about them. If you choose to baby wear, it's important to do your research. Bjorns just don't make the grade for comfortable and healthy baby wearing.


----------



## Palestrina

LizzyBell said:


> I apologise for mentioning a particular member in my anger at how they were talking about other parents but her comments could well of made some other parents feel pretty awful. I stand by the rest of what I said though. I read the thread because as I said I would have loved to have been a baby wearer but just didn't turn out that way. I was looking to see if anyone else had that problem or if any slings I hadn't tried were mentioned. I feel it was a constructive comment as I think it got into a bjorn slagging thread at it just frustrates me that people feel certain parenting methods are superior to others, we're all doing our best. Was just asking for people to be more tactful. Apologies again to the person I mentioned

If we can't mention babywearing safety issues in a babywearing thread then where are we supposed to mention it? Nobody is being called out, it's not like we're prancing around the forums saying "hey you over there with the bjorn, you're a bad mother!" When Michael Jackson dangled his baby over a balcony I cringed. There's no tactful way to cringe when you see in a dangerous position.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

We should just probably leave it like Vickie said and get back to talking about baby wearing :).


----------



## chocolala

it's far from a bjorn slagging thread, people are just passing on how bad for mother and baby they are, is that so bad? i nearly bought one myself until i found out how bad they are.

anyway.




Ozzieshunni said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Madame-Googoo-baby-carriers/145687608816099
> 
> I get mine from her :)

does she only do mei tais?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I think she does other types too. She'll do buckle mei tais as well (like an ergo, sorta) :flower:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

What are the Rose and rebellion ones like? I like the look of them but they're pretty expensive and i don't want to waste any more money.


----------



## oboeverity

The facts are simple, with regard rto babywearing IMHO.... no carrier that dangles a baby by their crotch, and causes hip and eye nerve damage can be considered a good 'choice'. I'd never have known about it were it not for a fantastic babywearing advisor, who I happened to meat through a local parenting group. I'm by no means a perfect parent, but I can understand good, firm scientific arguments and research, and use them to inform my choices. Therefore, Baby Bjorn bad. Good slings, wraps and carriers that provide a deep, wide seat, good back and head support and make baby feel safe and happy, good. Simples, no? And as far as price goes, not one of my carriers had been a good deal more in price than a crotch dangler, and they sell well second hand. xx


----------



## Eleonora

I just ordered a babyhawk mei tai today and I can't wait!! I wanted to say that before reading all sorts of reviews I was assuming that I would get a bjorn since I have seen friends have good results with them. (I'm talking about taking a 4 week old baby out for a walk around the block at the colicky "witching hour" not going out all day with a bigger baby.) I thought they were probably more comfortable than the soft carriers and it seemed like the obvious choice, especially for little ones. I really do appreciate threads like this where people have highlighted some of the safety and comfort concerns. Strangely, I attended a pediatrician meeting as part of my prenatal class and the doctor stressed that the outward "bjorn" position was bad because it was "unnatural" but she didn't mention hip dysplasia or anything more technical. (She wasn't a terribly impressive public speaker.) Anyway, here's to babywearing!! hurray!


----------



## Ol1vertwist

I have a Wilkinet that was given to me. Are they any good or are they 'crotch danglers'? LO naps in it sometimes but haven't used it outside yet.


----------



## JosieM

After reading this very informative thread and others in the natural parenting section I've ordered a custom babyhawk, can't wait for it to come and hope that I can use it. Like DS was, DD needs to be close to me and is currently sleeping on my lap, yes it's cosy and I know they're only tiny for such a short while but it would be great to get some dishes done! A friend bought me a bjorn style carrier when DS was born and I've not used it much thankfully. If it weren't for bnb I wouldn't be aware of their dangers so thanks girls for all the helpful advice!


----------



## hot tea

Palestrina said:


> LizzyBell said:
> 
> 
> I apologise for mentioning a particular member in my anger at how they were talking about other parents but her comments could well of made some other parents feel pretty awful. I stand by the rest of what I said though. I read the thread because as I said I would have loved to have been a baby wearer but just didn't turn out that way. I was looking to see if anyone else had that problem or if any slings I hadn't tried were mentioned. I feel it was a constructive comment as I think it got into a bjorn slagging thread at it just frustrates me that people feel certain parenting methods are superior to others, we're all doing our best. Was just asking for people to be more tactful. Apologies again to the person I mentioned
> 
> If we can't mention babywearing safety issues in a babywearing thread then where are we supposed to mention it? Nobody is being called out, it's not like we're prancing around the forums saying "hey you over there with the bjorn, you're a bad mother!" When Michael Jackson dangled his baby over a balcony I cringed. There's no tactful way to cringe when you see in a dangerous position.Click to expand...

Totally agree with you! I have been finding this forum incredibly oppressive lately.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Can we just move past this and talk about baby wearing so the thread doesn't get locked?


----------



## hot tea

Why would it get locked? And this does concern babywearing...


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Vickie asked to leave it so she didn't have to lock the thread.


----------



## pinkie77

I have to say, I carried my 2nd daughter regularly in a crotch dangled type carrier until around 9 months. She was the only one I carried longer than a couple of months as the other two were too heavy very quickly. She has had trouble with her feet and hips, and while I'm not beating myself up about it I do wonder if the carrier contributed to this, knowing what I do now. The other two are fine btw. It could well just be a coincidence but I'll always wonder.

I'm not meaning to cause worry to anyone, just sharing my experience :flower:


----------



## hot tea

I must have missed that! I have been told I am not allowed to so much as pose a question to mods again, so best not to... Right?

On the topic of babywearing that is deemed acceptable!

Who here owns a DIDYMOS patterned woven? How does it wrap?


----------



## hot tea

pinkie77 said:


> I have to say, I carried my 2nd daughter regularly in a crotch dangled type carrier until around 9 months. She was the only one I carried longer than a couple of months as the other two were too heavy very quickly. She has had trouble with her feet and hips, and while I'm not beating myself up about it I do wonder if the carrier contributed to this, knowing what I do now. The other two are fine btw. It could well just be a coincidence but I'll always wonder.
> 
> I'm not meaning to cause worry to anyone, just sharing my experience :flower:

I don't think we're allowed to talk about crotch danglers.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh dear :dohh: Can we not, please?


----------



## pinkie77

Sorry was typing when you posted Ozzie :blush:

Shall I edit? Hot tea will also have to edit though


----------



## hot tea

Ozzieshunni said:


> Oh dear :dohh: Can we not, please?

Didymos patterned wovens?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

You know what I mean. 

Happy topics! I love how all the old dears comment on how cozy Alex is when I'm wearing him :cloud9:


----------



## buttonnose82

we have a babyhawk and can't wait too use it with the little dude!


----------



## hot tea

I don't think I can be part of this conversation anymore. Had a great talking with you ladies, if you have any questions I am a PM away!


----------



## lovelylaura

Hot tea I just want to say thankyou for all your advice I havnt comented alot but I have read it alot thanks


----------



## chocolala

^wss

please don't leave this thread. :flower:


----------



## booda

EEEK I wanted an MT. So I made one. Now I want a storch inka. or Ellaroo la rae. shit.....this is going to turn into an addiction......


----------



## Ozzieshunni

It is an addiction Booda. I got one and now I'm getting my second :haha: I don't need two but I want them :blush:


----------



## chocolala

booda said:


> EEEK I wanted an MT. So I made one. Now I want a storch inka. or Ellaroo la rae. shit.....this is going to turn into an addiction......

that's my fear too :haha: i'm getting a rose and rebellion from the husband and maybe a girasol from my mum. :thumbup:


----------



## darkangel1981

i can see how the mei tai would be addictive...

surely i don't need one and a R&R?? lol


----------



## sequeena

Hot Tea don't be daft now. Come back here and post some more babywearing pictures for us to see!

I really enjoyed wearing Thomas today though tied it a bit too loose in ASDA and he ended up lower than he should have been. Keep on practising!!


----------



## aley28

I wanted a new carrier for my birthday and my husband got me a Kindle instead. :growlmad: *pout*


----------



## LittleBoo

My friend's looking at some mei tais on ebay, the palmandpond reviews are bad so steering clear, but there's a brand I can't find any reviews for called "mummysbaby"

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Baby-Carrier-Sling-MEI-TAI-SKULL-ROSE-Made-UK-reversible-GOTH-/160733627428?pt=UK_Baby_Carriers&hash=item256c788424

Also MNS Designs? x


----------



## sequeena

LittleBoo said:


> My friend's looking at some mei tais on ebay, the palmandpond reviews are bad so steering clear, but there's a brand I can't find any reviews for called "mummysbaby"
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Baby-Carrier-Sling-MEI-TAI-SKULL-ROSE-Made-UK-reversible-GOTH-/160733627428?pt=UK_Baby_Carriers&hash=item256c788424
> 
> Also MNS Designs? x

Thanks for this I was just looking at the palmandpond ones last night.


----------



## RoxyRoo

I've got a Palm and Pond and I like it. It's not as comfy as my Rose & Rebellion but it's only a fraction of the price.


----------



## queenlavera

Just ordered my mei tai. yesterday I am hoping it works out well, better than the ring sling I have been using. Will let you ladies know how I am doing with it once it comes.

Just a thanks to all the ladies and your helpful advice on baby wearing.


----------



## chocolala

i _really_ like these https://www.wearababy.com/shop/full-buckle and these https://ocah.typepad.com/photos/wrap_to_mei_tai_conversio/index.html. but with both of them, it's def a case of dream on :wacko:

*drools over them anyway*


----------



## Ozzieshunni

The mei tai will distribute your LO's weight more evenly than a ring sling too :thumbup:


----------



## cattattat

Great thread!

I have just ordered my first mei tai and I'm all excited! 

I am a little bit apprehensive though... How difficult is it going to be to start babywearing a 6 month old?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Not at all! I started then :thumbup:


----------



## cattattat

Fab! I can't wait :)


----------



## NewMummyx

cattattat said:


> Great thread!
> 
> I have just ordered my first mei tai and I'm all excited!
> 
> I am a little bit apprehensive though... How difficult is it going to be to start babywearing a 6 month old?


i got my Moby wrap when LO was 9 weeks old and wishes id started sooner as its been a Godsend, there is never a time too late to start :flower:


----------



## BabaPu

cattattat said:


> Great thread!
> 
> I have just ordered my first mei tai and I'm all excited!
> 
> I am a little bit apprehensive though... How difficult is it going to be to start babywearing a 6 month old?

I didn't start until about 8 weeks ago with my 9 month old and he (and I) have taken to it really well - hopefully your lo will too. I so wish I'd known about babywearing when he was a baba - I love the closeness you get with a carrier. If I have another I'm going to wear them from the start.


----------



## Rmar

I promise I am not trying to stir anything up but I would still like to talk about "crotch danglers" after reading this article.

Has anyone actually sourced out reliable sources to negative effects to these carriers?(apart from being uncomfortable as that is subjective to each person). Any objective studies that have been done. I have found a lot of people who talk about how bad it is because of theories (not saying I don't agree with them) but a lot of people get defensive about it and I do think it may turn some people away from babywearing especially in the long term. As in, when there carriers don't allow for their babies weight, they are sure not going to try other ones as they are offended (maybe). Oops, sorry I am rambling. Does anybody get what I am think about?

Again, not trying to stir things up but trying to increase my knowledge base.


----------



## sequeena

I wanted to post this yesterday but Thomas has a double ear infection so as you can imagine I've been very busy with him... anyway, I thought you'd find this interesting.

I went into town to pay our council tax, Thomas was in the wrap and someone said to me 'I did that with my child but with a blanket. It's Welsh carrying'.

I smiled and didn't think much of it... but I looked it up on google and it does actually exist!

This is from flickr (can't share the picture straight to here sorry) https://www.flickr.com/photos/museumwales/2217889583/

And some other pictures I found;

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_n6dEdKkQBug/TL3zM8iAdlI/AAAAAAAACMU/rcHjwrQL21Y/s1600/sarahs+welsh+shawl.jpg

From what I can figure out it's called celtic baby carrying. Pretty cool!!

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_n6dEdKkQBug/TDNgVB0TCWI/AAAAAAAAB6s/0Q3hhYtqRQQ/s1600/welsh+blanket2.jpg

And a blog; https://celticbabycarrying.blogspot.com/


----------



## redstiletto

Rmar said:


> I promise I am not trying to stir anything up but I would still like to talk about "crotch danglers" after reading this article.
> 
> Has anyone actually sourced out reliable sources to negative effects to these carriers?(apart from being uncomfortable as that is subjective to each person). Any objective studies that have been done. I have found a lot of people who talk about how bad it is because of theories (not saying I don't agree with them) but a lot of people get defensive about it and I do think it may turn some people away from babywearing especially in the long term. As in, when there carriers don't allow for their babies weight, they are sure not going to try other ones as they are offended (maybe). Oops, sorry I am rambling. Does anybody get what I am think about?
> 
> Again, not trying to stir things up but trying to increase my knowledge base.

Unfortunately, there is still not enough sufficient evidence to prove the harmful effects of bjorns and other similar carriers. However, there are lots of brilliant articles written by educated professionals that (IMHO) maintain its validity and credibility. That's good enough for me


----------



## redstiletto

Another thing, the link mentioned that Bjorns popularized babywearing but women (and men) have been wearing their babies for centuries.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I have two links to articles from another thread. 

https://www.hipdysplasia.org/Develo...rriers-Seats-and-Other-Equipment/Default.aspx

https://www.continuum-concept.org/reading/spinalStress.html


----------



## booda

Ozzieshunni said:


> I have two links to articles from another thread.
> 
> https://www.hipdysplasia.org/Develo...rriers-Seats-and-Other-Equipment/Default.aspx
> 
> https://www.continuum-concept.org/reading/spinalStress.html

I posted them on facebook the last time you posted them here, since there are quite a few pregnant people due soon on my FB......i doubt any of them read it though :(


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, I've posted them before and sent them to a couple of baby wearing pages. It doesn't take a genius to see that the bjorn is uncomfortable and not supportive.

I front wear my 25lb wee man and I don't feel it at all.


----------



## booda

25lbs???????????????????????? :O
lol, i wear danny, 16lbs, on my front in the MT and dont feel him. mobys getting a little saggy now since hes heavier but woven is in transit :D - i have various back problems too (ols micro-fractures, osteoarthritis, mild scoliosis trapped nerve)....tried to wear him in a Bruin (toys r us) cheap bjorn type thing round asda a while back when i left carrier at my friends, was in agony halfway round the store and sore for about 2 days afterwards. Ouch.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah :haha: I have a chunkster.


----------



## tu123

I have read this thread from stat to finish just now! Thankfuly LO has stayed asleep!

Lil is a big girl. When she reached 35lbs i could no longer carry her in the Ergo. I expect some women can past that but i am a nurse and have years of back breaking work that havent helped (despite years of fitness training!).

To begin with we used a baba sling-but i hated it, found it hurt me in any position and i couldnt get LO comfy. I then had a Wilkinet which i loved as it was so easy and comfortable-then we moved to the ergo as hubby found it easier without strappings and tyings.

We will also be using a double buggy-but we spend hours a day outside-and because of my back i can only mange about 2-3hrs a day in a carrier. However, i would like to wear more when inside-which i expect we will do more of when having a newborn and tot to look afetr and get used to to begin with.

So what do you suggest for a newborn? For a women with a crap back. I want something more "covered" than the Wilkinet (although it is a great carrier for comfort) and something that i can breastfeed in-we had to pump for 4mths with LO-i am hoping to do everything possible to avoid this with Bean and hoping that wearing regularly at home will help. We also need something that hubby can occassionaly wear. He is 6ft 4 and 18st. The Wilkinet was okay but could have done with a bit more length.

I expect we will move onto the ergo when needed as it was the best we found for my back.

Moby seemed to flimsy when i tried on recently. Mei tai? Caboo?

I have loved this thread but all the differing opinions have confused me.

Any help ladies?

Just rated 5 stars


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I don't like stretchy slings because of what you said. They don't feel secure to me. You can go for a woven wrap or a sturdy wrap (check out Victoria the Sling Lady). The mei tai is great, but you have to be sure to tie the straps around their back to close the sides of the carrier :flower:


----------



## redstiletto

Hi tu, I've been wearing my LO since he was 2 weeks old in the froggy position in our mei tai. I haven't tried a moby or a sling, went straight to the mei tai. It's one of my baby-must-haves. Now I am starting to venture into the Didymos world..


----------



## redstiletto

I forgot to mention, our mei tai is a BabyHawk. It's excellent because of the padded straps. The weight is nicely distributed throughout your torso in both front and back carries. 

Btw, I am a nurse too! I worked with a lot of heavier patients before moving on to PEDS so so I know what you mean about the "crap" back. As for babywearing, no back pain with mei tai and wraps so far


----------



## tu123

redstiletto said:


> I forgot to mention, our mei tai is a BabyHawk. It's excellent because of the padded straps. The weight is nicely distributed throughout your torso in both front and back carries.
> 
> Btw, I am a nurse too! I worked with a lot of heavier patients before moving on to PEDS so so I know what you mean about the "crap" back. As for babywearing, no back pain with mei tai and wraps so far

Thanks hun. How you do PEADS is beyond me. I'd cry every day!

I have just been looking at the Baby Hawk. The sit says up to 45lbs which makes me think it might be better on my back too.

:flower:


----------



## fluffpuffin

I wanted to post this link:
https://www.babywearingschool.com/research.htm

It has lots of useful info. I also wanted to point out that it mentions that the 'legs out' position is preferable to 'froggy legged' position in a carrier. If baby has legs in a froggy position it rests all the weight on baby's legs and feet which is not good for baby's feet. This is why it's actually better to use a wrap as it's more adjustable or use a mei tai that has an adjustable base (i.e. Hopp-tye or Didytai) so that even from newborn you can wear your baby in a legs out position. I know over here a lot of woman put their babies in mei tais froggy legged. It was only when I looked at a German babywearing forum that I noticed warnings being written about wearing babies in this position.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I just knew that their knees had to be higher than their bums.


----------



## redstiletto

fluffpuffin said:


> I wanted to post this link:
> https://www.babywearingschool.com/research.htm
> 
> It has lots of useful info. I also wanted to point out that it mentions that the 'legs out' position is preferable to 'froggy legged' position in a carrier. If baby has legs in a froggy position it rests all the weight on baby's legs and feet which is not good for baby's feet. This is why it's actually better to use a wrap as it's more adjustable or use a mei tai that has an adjustable base (i.e. Hopp-tye or Didytai) so that even from newborn you can wear your baby in a legs out position. I know over here a lot of woman put their babies in mei tais froggy legged. It was only when I looked at a German babywearing forum that I noticed warnings being written about wearing babies in this position.

Oh crap, really?! :dohh: I was wearing him like this Momma his first few weeks.

https://paxbaby.com/zen/images/Manduca%20froggy%20PAXbaby%20sm.jpg

Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## MyTurnYet

tu123 said:


> redstiletto said:
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention, our mei tai is a BabyHawk. It's excellent because of the padded straps. The weight is nicely distributed throughout your torso in both front and back carries.
> 
> Btw, I am a nurse too! I worked with a lot of heavier patients before moving on to PEDS so so I know what you mean about the "crap" back. As for babywearing, no back pain with mei tai and wraps so far
> 
> Thanks hun. How you do PEADS is beyond me. I'd cry every day!
> 
> I have just been looking at the Baby Hawk. The sit says up to 45lbs which makes me think it might be better on my back too.
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

Also have a babyhawk mei tai and love it! My big baby feels very comfy. No strain on my back at all.


----------



## aley28

redstiletto said:


> fluffpuffin said:
> 
> 
> I wanted to post this link:
> https://www.babywearingschool.com/research.htm
> 
> It has lots of useful info. I also wanted to point out that it mentions that the 'legs out' position is preferable to 'froggy legged' position in a carrier. If baby has legs in a froggy position it rests all the weight on baby's legs and feet which is not good for baby's feet. This is why it's actually better to use a wrap as it's more adjustable or use a mei tai that has an adjustable base (i.e. Hopp-tye or Didytai) so that even from newborn you can wear your baby in a legs out position. I know over here a lot of woman put their babies in mei tais froggy legged. It was only when I looked at a German babywearing forum that I noticed warnings being written about wearing babies in this position.
> 
> Oh crap, really?! :dohh: I was wearing him like this Momma his first few weeks.
> 
> https://paxbaby.com/zen/images/Manduca%20froggy%20PAXbaby%20sm.jpg
> 
> Good to know. Thanks!Click to expand...

I did too! I was told it was the proper way to wear a newborn in a mai tei. But he didn't seem to like it, so I pulled his legs out earlier than I had planned and now he seems to love it. That's probably why :thumbup: :haha:



Speaking of back pain, I have a question.

When I wear my LO for things like grocery shopping or going for walks, I can wear him for hours and hardly notice that he's there (except for I get kind of hot :haha:)... but when I wear him and try to do things like fold laundry or wash the dishes, my lower back starts aching fairly quickly. I've got him tied on the same way in both cases, and the tie is correct. I've got a mai tei. Why does it hurt to wear him and remain mostly stationary, but is insanely comfortable to wear him and be on the move? What is the difference? :wacko: Am I doing something wrong...?


----------



## redstiletto

Luke's carrier gives him man boobs. DH pointed this out to me and I've been :rofl: ever since

https://daddytypes.com/archive/luke_yoda_meitai.jpg


----------



## sequeena

redstiletto said:


> Luke's carrier gives him man boobs. DH pointed this out to me and I've been :rofl: ever since
> 
> https://daddytypes.com/archive/luke_yoda_meitai.jpg

:rofl:


----------



## redstiletto

Aley, I'm not sure. Maybe because pressure gets relieved from our backs when legs are involved too? I don't know lol. Any physical therapists lurking around? Try sucking in your stomach. It's a good exercise and improves posture as well. Or maybe do a few ab exercises here and there to strengthen your abdominals. The stronger the abs the stronger the back! That's what my Ob told me to do when my ab muscles separated and I've been doing it ever since. I also bend at the knees and keep my back straight when I pick things up from the floor while babywearing.


----------



## jenny82

OH has agreed to let me get a new wrap. Well he stopped laughing, which I guess means I can order one. So suggestions please :)

I need one that is quick & easy to put on. With the better weather coming in, we're heading to the beach & park a lot and all the faffing about with mobywrap ties is annoying me. (I drove down the motorway last week with half of the wrap out the car, only realised when I picked up OH :dohh:).

I bought a mei tai from ebay but it wasn't expensive and I just don't feel its very supportive so I don't use it. I had to re-tie the straps when I was out for a walk and it totally put me off. I also think that the bottom part is too wide, so LO's legs feel like they are spread too far apart which I think she finds uncomfortable.

Would a woven wrap be better or there is a more structured carrier that I can use which she will like?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

jenny82 said:


> OH has agreed to let me get a new wrap. Well he stopped laughing, which I guess means I can order one. So suggestions please :)
> 
> I need one that is quick & easy to put on. With the better weather coming in, we're heading to the beach & park a lot and all the faffing about with mobywrap ties is annoying me. (I drove down the motorway last week with half of the wrap out the car, only realised when I picked up OH :dohh:).
> 
> I bought a mei tai from ebay but it wasn't expensive and I just don't feel its very supportive so I don't use it. I had to re-tie the straps when I was out for a walk and it totally put me off. I also think that the bottom part is too wide, so LO's legs feel like they are spread too far apart which I think she finds uncomfortable.
> 
> Would a woven wrap be better or there is a more structured carrier that I can use which she will like?

If you're looking not to faff about with straps, I suggest a buckle soft structured carrier like an ergo or a connecta. The lady that makes mine also does buckle versions as well :flower:


----------



## darkangel1981

Robert in his R&R

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v65/sulumac/temporary.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v65/sulumac/temporary-3.jpg

sorry about rubbish pics, can't figure out how to take one while wearing him!!

Also im not sure if he is high enough up??. I will look at some pictures and see.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I always make it where I can kiss the top of Alex's head :flower: If that helps. He should also have room to breathe :)


----------



## darkangel1981

i read about the head kissing bit. can do that no prob. Was wondering about how tight..... i could bounce him. Will have to go experiment.


----------



## aley28

redstiletto said:


> Aley, I'm not sure. Maybe because pressure gets relieved from our backs when legs are involved too? I don't know lol. Any physical therapists lurking around? Try sucking in your stomach. It's a good exercise and improves posture as well. Or maybe do a few ab exercises here and there to strengthen your abdominals. The stronger the abs the stronger the back! That's what my Ob told me to do when my ab muscles separated and I've been doing it ever since. I also bend at the knees and keep my back straight when I pick things up from the floor while babywearing.

Thanks... I'll try the sucking in thing. :) I tried to wear him through the discomfort last night - thinking it might disappear if I gave it some time - but all I accomplished was an ENORMOUS amount of relief when I took him off. It must be related to my posture somehow :shrug:


----------



## booda

Darkangel that carrier is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## SKATERBUN

:)


----------



## Inlozi

I purchased a Mei Tai earlier, can't wait for it to get here, it's gorgeous :cloud9: I don't even know where my Baby Bjorn is, I hated it though :dohh: I wish I'd of used my common sense and researched first really, though tbh the moment you put it on it just doesn't feel right :shrug: maybe it's just me, but it's so uncomfortable that you don't WANT to use it anyway, at least not often.


----------



## sequeena

Do I get a new wrap (or a mei tai not made a decision yet) for mother's day or my birthday in april?? hmm!!


----------



## booda

I'm going to sleep with my new neobulle tonight, OH is at work ;)


----------



## queenlavera

Have been using my mei tai and I love it, it is much more comfy for both of us than the ring sling.


----------



## jenny82

My mei tai always loosens itself and I have to re-tie it (well those 2 times I used it, am a bit scared now). Is it me, or do you think it's the mei tai??


----------



## booda

Whats the material hun? and what kind of knot you using? Shouldn't loosen that much......what weight is your LO? I can walk around for about 2 hours with my 16lb wriggler in mine and only readjust it after that to redistribute weight a little x


----------



## jenny82

Oh I don't know, am in bed but I'll have a check in the morning. I just have a double knot either at her back or bum. She's around 13.5lbs too so light enough. My mobs wrap is totally fine most of the time but this I just can't seem to get to grips with :/


----------



## booda

I was just wondering if it was a particularly slippy material....double knot shouldnt really slip, maybe it's as she bounces down in it as you walk - do you bounce her quite a bit before tying? I find that helps, i tie the waist bit round the narrowest part of my waist above my hips , sit my LO in it then hold the top strape up and jump up and down on the spot so he settles as low as he's going to go, then sandwich him against me before tying the top straps..... a lot of the time it's just trial and error though, different body shapes, baby shapes, MT shapes and materials all need different combo's of these things it seems!


----------



## jenny82

Ok, I'll give the bouncing a go tomorrow and see if that makes a difference, I don't think it's a particularly brilliant mei tai as I bought it off eBay but I didn't want to buy an expensive one until I knew I would get use out of it. Stupid logic I guess! :dohh:


----------



## aley28

Definitely give the bouncing a try! I also initially tie it really tight and then within an hour or so he's sunk down a bit and the fit is perfect. :thumbup:


----------



## booda

Was it a palm&pond one? Do you have a sewing machine? could always stitch in a buckle or something for a bit of peace of mind and reinforcement....also, as baby gets heavier, sometimes the extra weight helps to secure the knot tighter :D


----------



## Ozzieshunni

https://www.animatedknots.com/reef/index.php

This is the knot I use. It's called a square knot. Basically, it's right over left and then left over right. It makes a secure knot that doesn't slip. They used to use it on ships. :flower: This would be the scout in me coming out :haha:


----------



## hot tea

OKAY OKAY, I'm back in here. Things have calmed down and I can't resist gossiping about carriers.


https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/64142_3401167831027_1324759268_4674594_1900990409_n.jpg?dl=1
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/422657_3401200071833_1324759268_4674636_320531571_n.jpg?dl=1
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/431153_3401234272688_1324759268_4674683_1753932782_n.jpg?dl=1

My shortness in all its glory.


----------



## JosieM

Hot tea these are lovely pics, the setting is beautiful!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yay! Pics!


----------



## hot tea

Thank you! 

Ozzie, did you get your mei tai yet???


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ugh, not yet. I have to wait until DH gets paid to pay for the rest of it :(


----------



## booda

AAAAAAARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im going to herniate a flipping disc with this back-wrapping malarkey!!!! Have watched a million youtube vids, have tried various back wraps, im worrying my wrap is too long though, it's a 4.6 - im sure my moby was longer though but then i only used it for FWCC.......anyway i cannot for the life of me manage to get danny to stay still while i wrap him on my back!! Whenever he gets into a on-the-belly position, he automatically pushes his head down into the surface he's lying on, arches his back up and flips over onto his back. Now imagine him trying to do this with me attempting to wrap him!!! I can't get the bottom bit to stay under his bum, cant get my arms round the back and co-ordinate properly to spread the wrap under his bum and through under each leg.......grr, i think im just going to have to stick with FWCC/FCC for now......maybe i'll use a doll to practice with lmao! How long did i take people to master back wrappage!? I really want to be able to do this for summer as i'll be going long walks round places and LO will be 8-12 months.... in summer months anyway.. :happydance:


----------



## aley28

Aww, Hot Tea, LO looks so happy in that last pic! :thumbup:

booda, can't you get your OH to help for the first few times until you and Danny both get used to it?


----------



## hot tea

Is it kind of weird that I want to do babywearing modeling?

Booda, get your partner to help! Back carries are the bane of my existence haha.


----------



## redstiletto

Booda, have you tried wrapping your LO in the wrap first (hammock style) then swinging him onto your back?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqNQ9KuQpuU&feature=bf_next&list=PL2E8BFC87AF9E615E&lf=results_main

I usually do a fcww but I've done this a few times. My problem is that my babe falls asleep and the wrap doesn't support his head like my mei tai. :wacko:


----------



## booda

I can get him onto my back fine, same with the MT, I usually do either a superman or santa toss.....but its getting the wrap spread out so it supports him properly, i cant seem to do that lol, yeah i'll make OH help me with it - although i think he thinks im nuts and thinks i should just stick him in the buggy instead of "all this faffing" :haha:


----------



## NewMummyx

we went a walk round a Country park at the weekend and say a toddler in a back carrier but it looked very solid and structured for hill walking etc, any ideas where you'd get one???


----------



## aley28

Was it the buckled kind?

There's Ergos, Bobas, BabyHawks, action baby carrier, beco, manduca..... just to name a few. :winkwink: You can wear them on your front or your back.:thumbup:


----------



## NewMummyx

aley28 said:


> Was it the buckled kind?
> 
> There's Ergos, Bobas, BabyHawks, action baby carrier, beco, manduca..... just to name a few. :winkwink: You can wear them on your front or your back.:thumbup:


I had LO in his Ergo and this one was really structured, reminded me of a tent as it looks like it is stuctured with poles iykwim??

think it was this
https://www.walksandwalking.com/2011/04/child-carriers/


----------



## aley28

NewMummyx said:


> aley28 said:
> 
> 
> Was it the buckled kind?
> 
> There's Ergos, Bobas, BabyHawks, action baby carrier, beco, manduca..... just to name a few. :winkwink: You can wear them on your front or your back.:thumbup:
> 
> 
> I had LO in his Ergo and this one was really structured, reminded me of a tent as it looks like it is stuctured with poles iykwim??
> 
> think it was this
> https://www.walksandwalking.com/2011/04/child-carriers/Click to expand...

Ooooh. Yeah, I was looking at some of those sorts of things on eBay the other night. They look so complicated. :wacko: I don't know much about them though.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hmmm, I dunno how I feel about that one for a little guy (under one).


----------



## booda

I seem to have acquired one of these "little life" ones https://www.littlelife.co.uk/html/child_carriers/cross-country-s2.html that kind - similar anyway and my LO doesn't fit in it at all.....although he is on the small side for a 6 month old, (average for 4.5 month old) and the bit between his legs is waaaay too wide, and he wobbles back and forward in it too much too :/ says 6 months plus though so might fit an average 6 m/o :)


----------



## aliss

aley28 said:


> NewMummyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aley28 said:
> 
> 
> Was it the buckled kind?
> 
> There's Ergos, Bobas, BabyHawks, action baby carrier, beco, manduca..... just to name a few. :winkwink: You can wear them on your front or your back.:thumbup:
> 
> 
> I had LO in his Ergo and this one was really structured, reminded me of a tent as it looks like it is stuctured with poles iykwim??
> 
> think it was this
> https://www.walksandwalking.com/2011/04/child-carriers/Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooh. Yeah, I was looking at some of those sorts of things on eBay the other night. They look so complicated. :wacko: I don't know much about them though.Click to expand...

I don't see why anyone would use this other than for an actual hiking trip.

These were quite common in Vancouver, out & about.

I suspect it's what people choose if they feel a Bjorn is not good enough but do not know about other soft structured carriers. These are common at sporting goods stores here in Canada and subsequently somewhat mainstream for those who reject Bjorn/Infantino models.


----------



## meglet_nz

Hot Tea, do you get sore shoulders from this? I'm desperate to start baby wearing but have a bad back from years of netball so I'm not sure which route to go with the carrier. Please does anyone have any advice? Thank you!! X x


----------



## Inlozi

meglet_nz said:


> Hot Tea, do you get sore shoulders from this? I'm desperate to start baby wearing but have a bad back from years of netball so I'm not sure which route to go with the carrier. Please does anyone have any advice? Thank you!! X x

Soft structured carriers tend to be far more comfortable and easier on your back, Mei Tai is a good way to go, I'd avoid a ring sling mainly because all the weight goes onto one shoulder, I can't imagine that being overly comfortable if you have a bad back. Moby wrap should be perfectly fine, not sure about Ergo if you have bad back pain tbh. Hot Tea should be capable of giving you better advice but I can imagine Mei Tai being the recommended :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

Hot Tea I love that sling x


----------



## booda

meglet_nz said:


> Hot Tea, do you get sore shoulders from this? I'm desperate to start baby wearing but have a bad back from years of netball so I'm not sure which route to go with the carrier. Please does anyone have any advice? Thank you!! X x

I use a mei-tai, used to use a moby but not now because of stretchyness my LO is too heavy and it ends up sagging and he falls awy from my body - ouch - as long as they're tight against me and the straps are spread out (my MT is home made and straps are quite wide with padding) and crossed over the back, with the waist strap taking some weight too i can carry my 16lb-er for a good 2-ish hours without feeling much strain, my hips and leg muscles are usually complaining by then but my backs usually fine apart from the usual ache i have constantly anyway....i also have a crap back (2 old fractures in lumbar vertebrae, now healed but surrounded by osteoarthritis - caused by osteoporosis, trapped nerve in thoracic spine - cause unknown until i eventually get an MRI as x-ray was showing nothing obvious, oh and a mild lumbar scoliosis too).

But yeah, wide straps - cross over back or chest depending on front/back carry, weight distributed evenly on both shoulders and waist, padded shoulders if you're on the bony side, and baby close as possible to you, and as high up as possible :D


----------



## hot tea

meglet_nz said:


> Hot Tea, do you get sore shoulders from this? I'm desperate to start baby wearing but have a bad back from years of netball so I'm not sure which route to go with the carrier. Please does anyone have any advice? Thank you!! X x

The ring sling is not the most comfortable for mama. Comfy for shorter term and inside, but for longer term wraps are THE most comfortable for sure. I would get a woven.


----------



## meglet_nz

Thank you so much everyone! I'm a bit on the skint side so am investigating homemade designs (thanks Booda!) any suggestions on patterns? X x


----------



## booda

meglet_nz said:


> Thank you so much everyone! I'm a bit on the skint side so am investigating homemade designs (thanks Booda!) any suggestions on patterns? X x

I *kind of* used this pattern as a rough idea https://www.make-baby-stuff.com/mei-tai-carrier.html but made the measurements to suit me and my LO, I wanted wider shoulder straps and made it so i could tie it apron-style so LO's bum didn't slip out the bottom, it just feels more secure to me that way :) I also made the border smaller so you could see more of the material. I like to wrap the straps this way too, and tie at my back:
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...58063_100002286016214_542964_2011131276_n.jpg
So made them longer than suggested, but again it's playing about with a measuring tape because we're all different sizes :D some people just want to tie the straps at the front under Lo's bum (like my OH does here: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...20455_100002286016214_543829_1247666820_n.jpg) or behind baby's back so wouldnt need as long straps. When he's older and on my back mroe im going to attack buckle clips and shorten the straps but for now i feel they're more secure :)


----------



## NewMummyx

aliss said:


> aley28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewMummyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aley28 said:
> 
> 
> Was it the buckled kind?
> 
> There's Ergos, Bobas, BabyHawks, action baby carrier, beco, manduca..... just to name a few. :winkwink: You can wear them on your front or your back.:thumbup:
> 
> 
> I had LO in his Ergo and this one was really structured, reminded me of a tent as it looks like it is stuctured with poles iykwim??
> 
> think it was this
> https://www.walksandwalking.com/2011/04/child-carriers/Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooh. Yeah, I was looking at some of those sorts of things on eBay the other night. They look so complicated. :wacko: I don't know much about them though.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see why anyone would use this other than for an actual hiking trip.
> 
> These were quite common in Vancouver, out & about.
> 
> I suspect it's what people choose if they feel a Bjorn is not good enough but do not know about other soft structured carriers. These are common at sporting goods stores here in Canada and subsequently somewhat mainstream for those who reject Bjorn/Infantino models.Click to expand...

my first time seeing this type so was curious :flower:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

There it is, ladies! :)


----------



## hot tea

I love it!!!!!!!!!! Omg!


----------



## JosieM

Ozzieshunni that is gorgeous! DS loves The Hungry Caterpillar, I can read it from memory now!


----------



## tu123

Hello ladies
So glad to see this thread is still going. A few questions. 

Is their any official guidance on the best position for a newborn's head-to avoid suffocation? I think i remember reading that cradle carrying is the most riskiest way of carrying an infant so best to avoid? I had LO in an ergo and wilkinet till she was 36lbs but i never even thought about it till now.

And did any of you ladies have C-Secs? And how long was it beofre you could use the carrier?

:thumbup:


----------



## redstiletto

I'm so jealous Ozzie!


----------



## redstiletto

tu123 said:


> Hello ladies
> So glad to see this thread is still going. A few questions.
> 
> Is their any official guidance on the best position for a newborn's head-to avoid suffocation? I think i remember reading that cradle carrying is the most riskiest way of carrying an infant so best to avoid? I had LO in an ergo and wilkinet till she was 36lbs but i never even thought about it till now.
> 
> And did any of you ladies have C-Secs? And how long was it beofre you could use the carrier?
> 
> :thumbup:

I had a vag delivery, not a c-section but this is how I carried LO in the early days. I liked him being upright and my heartbeat soothed him.

https://www.diaperdaisy.com/assets/images/Didymos/502_2_.jpg

I also had him in the mei tai in froggy position but make sure his legs are sticking out :thumbup:


----------



## aley28

I wear him upright with his head right at my heart. He prefers snuggling his face into my chest, but I try to encourage him to have his head tilted to one side or the other so he can get fresh air. :shrug:

I had a vaginal delivery, but still waited about 3-4 weeks before wearing him, mostly because I wanted him to have some head control so that I didn't worry as much. :thumbup:


----------



## JASMAK

I haven't read through..I see there is a million posts here. I had an Ergo wtih Kelana and quite liked it. I had a sling too..and hated it. I felt lop-sided and I was always adjusting..hated it. I had a Kelty Carrier with my older two, and they loved it. No hip/leg/ etc problems..they LOVED it. Haha...but, now I would pick an Ergo over anyone I have tried.


----------



## chocolala

my rose and rebellion is on it's way :happydance::happydance: i went for this one https://www.roseandrebellion.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=rose.tpl&product_id=34&category_id=9&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=16 can't wait :happydance:


----------



## hot tea

I WANT! Great choice.


----------



## queenlavera

Ladies what are the diaper bags you are using with your slings/wrap/ssc? Mine is crap and falls off my shoulder, it is very annoying - had to put it around my neck so it wouldn't fall down.


----------



## Rmar

I have a JuJuBe Be All so I can wear it as a backpack when DD is on my front and it doesn't slip as much on my shoulder when she is on my back. I suppose any backpack would work great.


----------



## meglet_nz

booda said:


> meglet_nz said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much everyone! I'm a bit on the skint side so am investigating homemade designs (thanks Booda!) any suggestions on patterns? X x
> 
> I *kind of* used this pattern as a rough idea https://www.make-baby-stuff.com/mei-tai-carrier.html but made the measurements to suit me and my LO, I wanted wider shoulder straps and made it so i could tie it apron-style so LO's bum didn't slip out the bottom, it just feels more secure to me that way :) I also made the border smaller so you could see more of the material. I like to wrap the straps this way too, and tie at my back:
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...58063_100002286016214_542964_2011131276_n.jpg
> So made them longer than suggested, but again it's playing about with a measuring tape because we're all different sizes :D some people just want to tie the straps at the front under Lo's bum (like my OH does here: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...20455_100002286016214_543829_1247666820_n.jpg) or behind baby's back so wouldnt need as long straps. When he's older and on my back mroe im going to attack buckle clips and shorten the straps but for now i feel they're more secure :)Click to expand...

This is so helpful, thank you so much!! 

Ozzie, that is awesome, please post a pic of your wee one in it? X x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

queenlavera said:


> Ladies what are the diaper bags you are using with your slings/wrap/ssc? Mine is crap and falls off my shoulder, it is very annoying - had to put it around my neck so it wouldn't fall down.

Check this lady out: https://www.facebook.com/shopnikidoodles

She makes baby wearing bags for £30, I think?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I will post a pic of Alex in it when I get it! She's sending it out today! :happydance: Can't wait! She's so talented! :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Also, if you're talented, here's a DIY pattern :flower:
https://onbag.co.uk/files/diy_pattern_20081018.pdf


----------



## BabaPu

Ozzieshunni said:


> There it is, ladies! :)

Ooooh I saw she'd posted it on facebook and I did wonder if it was yours. Looking forward to some action shots :happydance:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh, it was you :haha: :)


----------



## meglet_nz

I just wanted to say a massive THANK YOU for all your advice about baby wearing. A friend had a wrap that she didn't want so gave it to me. My dear wee daughter absolutely LOVES it!! I have been able to go to the supermarket, IKEA and take our dogs out for a walk without so much as a grizzle. Here are a couple of pics of her hanging out and having a snooze. THANK YOU!! xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







SDC10923.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 13









photo-4.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sequeena

meg the wrap looks great!

OMG would you believe! When we got out of hospital today we went into Swansea to buy dinner. In the market there was a woman back carrying a toddler in a mei tai!

I must have looked an absolute idiot staring at her but it's the first time I've seen anyone using something different to a bjorn!


----------



## BabaPu

Ozzieshunni said:


> Oh, it was you :haha: :)

Haha - I really should have come on here to say that I saw the pic so that you didn't think some random was internet stalking :dohh:

It looks fab - I'm so envious - I bought Freddie the next size up sleepsuit today - could be very tempted to go for the carrier too.


----------



## BabaPu

booda said:


> meglet_nz said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much everyone! I'm a bit on the skint side so am investigating homemade designs (thanks Booda!) any suggestions on patterns? X x
> 
> I *kind of* used this pattern as a rough idea https://www.make-baby-stuff.com/mei-tai-carrier.html but made the measurements to suit me and my LO, I wanted wider shoulder straps and made it so i could tie it apron-style so LO's bum didn't slip out the bottom, it just feels more secure to me that way :) I also made the border smaller so you could see more of the material. I like to wrap the straps this way too, and tie at my back:
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...58063_100002286016214_542964_2011131276_n.jpg
> So made them longer than suggested, but again it's playing about with a measuring tape because we're all different sizes :D some people just want to tie the straps at the front under Lo's bum (like my OH does here: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...20455_100002286016214_543829_1247666820_n.jpg) or behind baby's back so wouldnt need as long straps. When he's older and on my back mroe im going to attack buckle clips and shorten the straps but for now i feel they're more secure :)Click to expand...

Hmmm - I wouldn't have a clue where to start but my mam is a really good seamstress - might have to sound her out about this.


----------



## BabaPu

sequeena said:


> meg the wrap looks great!
> 
> OMG would you believe! When we got out of hospital today we went into Swansea to buy dinner. In the market there was a woman back carrying a toddler in a mei tai!
> 
> I must have looked an absolute idiot staring at her but it's the first time I've seen anyone using something different to a bjorn!

Its soo exciting though isn't it? I've only seen two people babywearing in my area - no wonder I get constantly stared at when I'm out with the boba


----------



## Zou

Sorry to probably annoy people but there are so many pages to this thread I can't look through them all! Just wondered if anyone had a manduca? I'm sure a lady on here said she did at one point. Anyway I've had it a few months and LO loves it but I have a nightmare putting it on when I'm on my own with LO. I end up only able to use it when OH can help :( It's the buckle that goes kind of behind your shoulders I can't do. I struggle to do it with both hands free and then LO likes to throw himself about so I don't really feel comfortable messing about with both hands behind my head before he's properly secured in it. Please help!


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Ozzieshunni said:


> There it is, ladies! :)

Oh my goodness! That's just ace!!
Do you have a link to whoever made it???? I would LOVE a piglet one, do you think they would do this?????

It's just fab :)


----------



## patientgirl

Henry absolutely loves being in the wrap I got from Victoria Slinglady. We've got the Smith-Firm wrap which is really supportive although I imagine a stretchy wrap is slightly easier for getting them in and out as the one I have is more woven (almost like bed-sheet material). For a boy who loves being cuddled and a mummy who loves using her hands to cook, wearing the wrap is perfect. In fact, the last two times I've worn him in the sling, Henry has fallen asleep for 3hrs+!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120308-00155.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## chocolala

woop woop! it's my birthday and i got my carrier:happydance: :happydance:off out for the day to test it out, i may even post some pictures later.

i also got some money that i was going to get a girasol wrap with, i'd love one, but i'm having a wobble about the idea now, convince me i need a wrap too!

ozzie, your carrier is fantastic!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

2ndtimeluckyX said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There it is, ladies! :)
> 
> Oh my goodness! That's just ace!!
> Do you have a link to whoever made it???? I would LOVE a piglet one, do you think they would do this?????
> 
> It's just fab :)Click to expand...

I'm sure she would, but you would have to talk to her about finding fabric or send her the fabric. I was just lucky on this one cause she ordered enough fabric to make two and I snagged the second one :haha:

Her name is Aga and her site is on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Madame-Googoo-baby-carriers/145687608816099


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Ozzieshunni said:


> 2ndtimeluckyX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There it is, ladies! :)
> 
> Oh my goodness! That's just ace!!
> Do you have a link to whoever made it???? I would LOVE a piglet one, do you think they would do this?????
> 
> It's just fab :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure she would, but you would have to talk to her about finding fabric or send her the fabric. I was just lucky on this one cause she ordered enough fabric to make two and I snagged the second one :haha:
> 
> Her name is Aga and her site is on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Madame-Googoo-baby-carriers/145687608816099Click to expand...

Thanks just been looking at her work, looks fab!
I ordered a new Mei Tai on Friday, may have to stick it on eBay when it arrives :haha:
I wonder if I can find piglet fabric? I hate Winnie the Pooh so I need piglet on his own! Off to search the Internet..


----------



## chocolala

my new rose and rebellion. first of all, if it's huge, i apologise, if had problems resizing it. secondly, my hairs is a mess, so please ignore :haha:

https://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo99/choco_lala/lilyPics2114.jpg


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ooooo, lovely :)


----------



## booda

Ozz im waiting on an action pic :D


----------



## darkangel1981

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v65/sulumac/temporary-5.jpg

thought id share mine from yesterday. 

im still having issues, i think now the straps are not tight enough,might try him on my back. LO is happy though :D


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, he does look a little low, dark.

Booda, I'm waiting for it to come! I'm such an impatient person :blush:


----------



## booda

When is it's due-date!? It better not go overdue...


----------



## Ozzieshunni

LOL! She sent it weekend before last from Poland so I think it should be here maybe today! :happydance:


----------



## booda

*images of you pouncing the postie before he gets through your gate :rofl:*


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: we have to go grocery shopping too! They don't deliver our regular post and packages at the same time :growlmad:


----------



## booda

lots of supermarkets do delivery so you dont have to leave the house :D

ETA: LOL i just showed the pic to my OH and he said: "Nice! But you're no getting another one. No." :rofl:


----------



## chocolala

my husband really didn't see the point in getting a carrier, that was, in his words "exactly the same style as the one we've already got"! he just got glared at :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: I'm banned from carriers for a bit. I have my eye on a baby wearing nappy bag next though :haha:


----------



## JosieM

Lovely pics Chocolala and dark angel!

So while I'm waiting on my babyhawk coming I've been wondering about baby wearing and weather, especially Northern Irish weather, ie a lot of rain, wind and chilliness! Would you dress LO in a snowsuit if really cold outside? Otherwise would a coat/jacket and trousers suffice? My mai tei doesn't come with a hood, if it rains would you give baby wearing a miss? Also are the leggings like Hugaluggs worth getting?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I wish I could find something like this here: https://childrensneeds.com/suse_s_kinder_rain_poncho.html

It would be perfect!


----------



## jenny82

JosieM I'm in NI and I just have LO in a coat, tights, socks & boots (and obv vest/dress/tunic etc). She stays nice and snug and if it is windy, I zip up my coat as far as it will go. Most of the time, shes too warm!

Am still not sure what to do if it rains, but thankfully haven't been out when that has happened.


----------



## hot tea

Pfau rose silk size six!!

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/431989_3462918174747_1324759268_4701566_1885522340_n.jpg?dl=1
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/422123_3462985776437_1324759268_4701587_341003875_n.jpg?dl=1
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/418269_3463055018168_1324759268_4701590_1445063010_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## jenny82

Ok, I'm just going to bite the bullet and order a more structured carrier now as I'm being a lazy ass when it comes to selling my quinny (which was paying for the carrier). Someone pick for me, I can't decide :/

This: https://www.roseandrebellion.com/in...&category_id=1&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=6

or: https://www.naturalnursery.co.uk/ergo-baby-carriers/ergo-baby-carrier-baby-backpack.html


----------



## booda

jenny82 said:


> Ok, I'm just going to bite the bullet and order a more structured carrier now as I'm being a lazy ass when it comes to selling my quinny (which was paying for the carrier). Someone pick for me, I can't decide :/
> 
> This: https://www.roseandrebellion.com/in...&category_id=1&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=6
> 
> or: https://www.naturalnursery.co.uk/ergo-baby-carriers/ergo-baby-carrier-baby-backpack.html

Aww, R&R link doesn't work :(

ETA: Actually I think their site's down grrr! Will check back later!


----------



## darkangel1981

i prefer the R&R but only purely cause its prettier lol, i am shallow. 

I keep looking at all the pretty mei tai's but i really don't need one lol


----------



## booda

Working now, OMG R&R!!!!
That was terrible of you to post that link :haha: my finger almost slipped twice!!!!!


----------



## Srrme

I got an Ergo with my first, but it was too bulky for me. I recently purchase an Infantino (very, very similar to the Ergo design) and it's a lot better! Not as bulky, and my little one loves it.


----------



## chocolala

jenny82 said:


> Ok, I'm just going to bite the bullet and order a more structured carrier now as I'm being a lazy ass when it comes to selling my quinny (which was paying for the carrier). Someone pick for me, I can't decide :/
> 
> This: https://www.roseandrebellion.com/in...&category_id=1&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=6
> 
> or: https://www.naturalnursery.co.uk/ergo-baby-carriers/ergo-baby-carrier-baby-backpack.html

having just got a r&r myself, i've gotta say go for that one!


----------



## jenny82

chocolala said:


> jenny82 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm just going to bite the bullet and order a more structured carrier now as I'm being a lazy ass when it comes to selling my quinny (which was paying for the carrier). Someone pick for me, I can't decide :/
> 
> This: https://www.roseandrebellion.com/in...&category_id=1&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=6
> 
> or: https://www.naturalnursery.co.uk/ergo-baby-carriers/ergo-baby-carrier-baby-backpack.html
> 
> having just got a r&r myself, i've gotta say go for that one!Click to expand...

I was nosying at your pics and they look lovely!

Ok - bit the bullet and got this one instead https://www.roseandrebellion.com/in...category_id=9&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=16

I wasn't sure how I would feel about skulls & crossbones in a few months :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ooooo, lovely :)


----------



## chocolala

jenny82 said:


> chocolala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenny82 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm just going to bite the bullet and order a more structured carrier now as I'm being a lazy ass when it comes to selling my quinny (which was paying for the carrier). Someone pick for me, I can't decide :/
> 
> This: https://www.roseandrebellion.com/in...&category_id=1&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=6
> 
> or: https://www.naturalnursery.co.uk/ergo-baby-carriers/ergo-baby-carrier-baby-backpack.html
> 
> having just got a r&r myself, i've gotta say go for that one!Click to expand...
> 
> I was nosying at your pics and they look lovely!
> 
> Ok - bit the bullet and got this one instead https://www.roseandrebellion.com/in...category_id=9&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=16
> 
> I wasn't sure how I would feel about skulls & crossbones in a few months :)Click to expand...


good choice :thumbup::winkwink:


i ordered a girasol wrap in earthy rainbow yesterday, i'm excited and nervous all in one!


----------



## BabaPu

hot tea said:


> Pfau rose silk size six!!QUOTE]
> 
> That material is utterly gorgeous. Im definately going to wrap the next baba.


----------



## chocolala

i was out walking the dog earlier with lily in the carrier, i was approached by two older ladies, one of them waving a photo of a woman wearing a baby in a bjorn, saying "you're not the only one who carries her baby" :haha: 

couldn't helping thinking "don't you know that's bad for their hips" :dohh: was a bit shocked really as talking to people scares the crap out of me! :blush:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh, is that the one of that actress from the Daily Fail? I think someone commented on the article saying the bjorn was bad for baby's hips :haha:


----------



## chocolala

no, i think it was this womans daughter, it was a proper photo, she had the packet out and everything. i know the article you're talking about though.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:dohh: I hate seeing people wear those. I want to scream when I see them.


----------



## bumpy_j

I saw a MAN today baby wearing - this is pushchair capital of the world here. And he was wearing a WOVEN WRAP in Asdas. He had the most gorgeous cosy looking newborn I've ever seen and he was there on his own. I wanted to say something but that would've been so weird. I was like yeah! -mental fist in the air-


----------



## Maman

ok, wrap mamas, question;

is there any reason why i couldnt go down the charity shop, but some lovely fabric (prob old curtains or bed linen) give it a hot wash, then transform it in to a wrap? 

i see the african ladies using towels as carriers all the time, and i figured if i were to bye soem fabric, double it up, sew it, then that would work? theres so many lovely chintzy fabrics in the charity shop, and ive looked at wraps but theres nothing thats majorly tickling my fancy for the summer.


----------



## Maman

ps. ignore my ridiculous spelling errors in the above post. i deserve a slap for typing with my brain.


----------



## hot tea

Maman - there are very specific woven fabrics you would need to use. It wouldn't be quite as supportive or comfortable, unfortnately, but it is worth trying!

When I live closer, I could lend you a wrap?


----------



## patch2006uk

I managed my first (very short) trip with LO wrapped on my back today. Yippee :) he liked being high enough to see over my shoulder, and it was nice and comfy :) it was a secure high back carry, if anyone's interested!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Maman said:


> ok, wrap mamas, question;
> 
> is there any reason why i couldnt go down the charity shop, but some lovely fabric (prob old curtains or bed linen) give it a hot wash, then transform it in to a wrap?
> 
> i see the african ladies using towels as carriers all the time, and i figured if i were to bye soem fabric, double it up, sew it, then that would work? theres so many lovely chintzy fabrics in the charity shop, and ive looked at wraps but theres nothing thats majorly tickling my fancy for the summer.

To be honest, you might be better off going to a fabric store and buying a length. I'm sure there are instructions online about how to make your own :flower:


----------



## hot tea

patch2006uk said:


> I managed my first (very short) trip with LO wrapped on my back today. Yippee :) he liked being high enough to see over my shoulder, and it was nice and comfy :) it was a secure high back carry, if anyone's interested!

Back carries are the best! Good job. :D


----------



## sun

Agree - I only carry LO on my back! She loves being able to see everything.


----------



## redstiletto

bumpy_j said:


> I saw a MAN today baby wearing - this is pushchair capital of the world here. And he was wearing a WOVEN WRAP in Asdas. He had the most gorgeous cosy looking newborn I've ever seen and he was there on his own. I wanted to say something but that would've been so weird. I was like yeah! -mental fist in the air-

That's so awesome :thumbup:


----------



## patch2006uk

sun said:


> Agree - I only carry LO on my back! She loves being able to see everything.

Oh, totally! He's always on my back in the manduca, but I miss the wrap. I haven't used the wrap really since he was 9 months old. I've been trying to perfect a back carry, and I think I'm nearly there :happydance:


----------



## aley28

Maman, I think it would be easier to go to a fabric store and buy a length. Osnaburg and cotton gauze are the sorts of fabric I've read the most positive reviews for DIY wraps. Though osnaburg apparently shrinks pretty badly, so buy a bit more than you think you need. Its petty cheap around here:thumbup:


----------



## Maman

hot tea said:


> Maman - there are very specific woven fabrics you would need to use. It wouldn't be quite as supportive or comfortable, unfortnately, but it is worth trying!
> 
> When I live closer, I could lend you a wrap?

aww thats such a shame, theres so many beautiful old sheets etc in the charity shop, maybe i will have to make a bag or something instead haha

youre so kind x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

GOT IT TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Action shots to come later today when I'm dressed :haha: It's LOVELY! So much more than I could have ever expected :cloud9:


----------



## meglet_nz

hot tea said:


> Pfau rose silk size six!!
> 
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/431989_3462918174747_1324759268_4701566_1885522340_n.jpg?dl=1
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/422123_3462985776437_1324759268_4701587_341003875_n.jpg?dl=1
> https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/418269_3463055018168_1324759268_4701590_1445063010_n.jpg?dl=1

What a happy wee pixie!! Great t-shirt too Hot Tea, I saw them at a festival a couple of years ago and they were awesome - though Axl has had a considerable amount of plastic surgery and looked rather freaky...

Where do you get your woven wraps from? I'm now seriously addicted to my wrap and am planning the next one x


----------



## Maman

ok another q lol. 

will is wondering if he will fare better with a wrap? He doesnt like the mei tai because he feels like joel flops about because he doesnt have boobies to act as cushions (will is very slender as well) I have suggested a bac carry but whats best for him for a front carry? ir is it just a case of it being another will thing with the mei tai and he just need to get used to it?

thankssss xxx


----------



## Inlozi

Ozzieshunni I've been stalking waiting for some action shots of your new carrier :haha: I saw the post of it a day or two ago and have been patiently waiting lmao, mainly because although I've ordered William a Mei Tai I might get him one of these before-hand for when he's a tad older :thumbup: although I have no idea what fabric I'd use.


----------



## aley28

Maman said:


> ok another q lol.
> 
> will is wondering if he will fare better with a wrap? He doesnt like the mei tai because he feels like joel flops about because he doesnt have boobies to act as cushions (will is very slender as well) I have suggested a bac carry but whats best for him for a front carry? ir is it just a case of it being another will thing with the mei tai and he just need to get used to it?
> 
> thankssss xxx

He should be able to tighten the mai tei tight enough that Joel shouldn't flop around. Maybe have him practice tying it tighter and see if that feels better for him?

A wrap may work well for him though, as I don't think they really leave much room for the baby to flop about in, 'cause you kinda gotta wrap them on nice and tight so that they're secure. Could you borrow a wrap from somebody to test it out? :flower:


----------



## Maman

aley28 said:


> Maman said:
> 
> 
> ok another q lol.
> 
> will is wondering if he will fare better with a wrap? He doesnt like the mei tai because he feels like joel flops about because he doesnt have boobies to act as cushions (will is very slender as well) I have suggested a bac carry but whats best for him for a front carry? ir is it just a case of it being another will thing with the mei tai and he just need to get used to it?
> 
> thankssss xxx
> 
> He should be able to tighten the mai tei tight enough that Joel shouldn't flop around. Maybe have him practice tying it tighter and see if that feels better for him?
> 
> A wrap may work well for him though, as I don't think they really leave much room for the baby to flop about in, 'cause you kinda gotta wrap them on nice and tight so that they're secure. Could you borrow a wrap from somebody to test it out? :flower:Click to expand...

even with the mei tai tight hes not happy with it. i think hes mister difficult.

i think im going to try and purchase a wrap. might start off with a victoria slinglady to see how we get on


----------



## Mrmojo1971

meglet_nz said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Pfau rose silk size six!!
> 
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/431989_3462918174747_1324759268_4701566_1885522340_n.jpg?dl=1
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/422123_3462985776437_1324759268_4701587_341003875_n.jpg?dl=1
> https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/418269_3463055018168_1324759268_4701590_1445063010_n.jpg?dl=1
> 
> What a happy wee pixie!! Great t-shirt too Hot Tea, I saw them at a festival a couple of years ago and they were awesome - though Axl has had a considerable amount of plastic surgery and looked rather freaky...Click to expand...

It made me feel really old ! I first saw GnR at Monsters of Rock in 1988 (they were amazing and it was before Axl's ego took over). 

I've seen photos of Axl in the last couple of months and thought how badly he's aged, then looked in the mirror at how much I've aged in 24 years too !


----------



## hot tea

meglet_nz said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Pfau rose silk size six!!
> 
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/431989_3462918174747_1324759268_4701566_1885522340_n.jpg?dl=1
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/422123_3462985776437_1324759268_4701587_341003875_n.jpg?dl=1
> https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/418269_3463055018168_1324759268_4701590_1445063010_n.jpg?dl=1
> 
> What a happy wee pixie!! Great t-shirt too Hot Tea, I saw them at a festival a couple of years ago and they were awesome - though Axl has had a considerable amount of plastic surgery and looked rather freaky...
> 
> Where do you get your woven wraps from? I'm now seriously addicted to my wrap and am planning the next one xClick to expand...

I get my wraps from Birdies Room, it is a canadian website. DIDYMOS are absolutely amazing and I am NEVER looking back. I highly recommend. Best quality, the fabric is like art! 

The shirt is my OHs, he is a huge fan. :haha:


----------



## hot tea

Maman said:


> ok another q lol.
> 
> will is wondering if he will fare better with a wrap? He doesnt like the mei tai because he feels like joel flops about because he doesnt have boobies to act as cushions (will is very slender as well) I have suggested a bac carry but whats best for him for a front carry? ir is it just a case of it being another will thing with the mei tai and he just need to get used to it?
> 
> thankssss xxx

Emiel has the same issue with our mei tai. I think our OHs have very similar builds (very very slim and narrow). HE LOVES the wrap. FWCC works best for him. And he really loves wrapping! Let me find a photo.


----------



## hot tea

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/418385_3448362090854_1324759268_4695142_1170159052_n.jpg?dl=1

There you go! He loves the colors, too. :D


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Mine is too big right now for Alex :( It's a larger panel so he's swamped by it. I'll try and post some pics tonight if I can adjust it properly :haha:


----------



## NewMummyx

hot tea said:


> https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/418385_3448362090854_1324759268_4695142_1170159052_n.jpg?dl=1
> 
> There you go! He loves the colors, too. :D

so cute, my OH wont even contemplate wearing a wrap of carrier, he says they're for women :grr:


----------



## hot tea

Babywearing dads are SO HOT!!!!


----------



## Maman

right, wrap it is then... you know youre blatantly case building for me to get will to purchase one haha will show him that pic of emiel and falko looking rather smooth in the wrap. maybe i can even make him think he _needs_ a wrap to be able to babywear lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I sorted it. Just tucked the waist band under. You can't see the cute detail on the waist band, but it's ok. Will get DH to take pics when he gets up :)


----------



## NewMummyx

hot tea said:


> Babywearing dads are SO HOT!!!!

ried telling him that, he wont listen :dohh: git lol!


----------



## hot tea

Maman said:


> right, wrap it is then... you know youre blatantly case building for me to get will to purchase one haha will show him that pic of emiel and falko looking rather smooth in the wrap. maybe i can even make him think he _needs_ a wrap to be able to babywear lol

Wraps are the best way to babywear if you are willing to learn and master the technique. As soon as emiel realized how much better it felt for him in a wrap, he has wanted to wear him more. Emiel is even willing to try my bright pink pfau now. And he is going to look GOOD, too! ;) Wraps are, IMO, the "coolest". So a great way for daddy's.

If you need help picking length/type let me know! When I move, as I said, would be more than happy towns you one too. :D


----------



## chocolala

my, you lot have been chatty today, i've gotta catch up.

my first proper wrap arrived today...... is it possible to be in love with a piece of fabric?! :blush::haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni




----------



## chocolala

ooo that's lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## meglet_nz

Ozzie, that's gorgeous!! Alex is loving it!! X


----------



## booda

AHHHH!!!!!! Brilliant! i've been waiting on these pics :happydance: and im insanely jealous now :haha: alex looks soooo happy too!!!! Thats gonna be so much fun in summer too, wont have to cover it up with giant jackets :D


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm so pleased. I'm bummed that I have to turn up the waist strap cause you don't get to see the little caterpillar on the waistband, but it's worth it so I can wear it :haha:


----------



## pandacub

Ahh i love that wrap!! Jacob also has that hungry catapillar baby grow&bib that Alex is wearing in your signiture pic :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm a bit of a nut, can you tell? :blush:


----------



## hot tea

OZZIE!!!!!!!!! /dies 
Seriously LOVE it. Can't stress enough how much! Ahh, and your LO seems to as well. And you look so happy!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Awwww, thanks :)


----------



## hot tea

If you're a bit of a nut, what am I? It is a beautiful piece. Doesn't matter what it is, it is clearly very well made and appealing to the eye! Ahh, love it. :D


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: I think this is my last one for a while. I have my eye on a baby wearing bag next :haha:


----------



## hot tea

I just got pfau and I am already planning my next... Sigh. Ridiculous.


----------



## 17thy

NewMummyx said:


> so cute, my OH wont even contemplate wearing a wrap of carrier, he says they're for women :grr:

really??? my DH was as excited as i was to try our new mei tai on last night for the first time. 



Bad lighting but he wore her for like an hour just walking around the house and he said it's awesome.


----------



## 17thy

I want a lightweight wrap for my LO that is due in September. It's still going to be in the upper 90s (degrees) when they are born so I want a wrap that is "breathable" but strong. Don't care about pricing. Suggestions??


----------



## JosieM

Ozzieshunni you and LO look so happy in the pics!


----------



## hot tea

17thy said:


> I want a lightweight wrap for my LO that is due in September. It's still going to be in the upper 90s (degrees) when they are born so I want a wrap that is "breathable" but strong. Don't care about pricing. Suggestions??

Ellaroo for suuureeee. Good gauze wraps. :D


----------



## Rmar

I love Ellaroos. Jim Salvia is a really nice one, too.


----------



## aley28

Are all ellaroos that gauze? I'm eying one on eBay right now, but I also want something cooler to wear him in in the summer... my mai tei makes me sweat just thinking about putting him on. :haha: (Or is that just kind of how babywearing is? I suppose it doesn't matter what sort of carrier you use, you ARE wearing a hot little body right next to yours, suppose its going to make you warm :haha:)

Also, has anybody heard of the Cybex 2.go?? It looks like you can use it as a crotch danger if you wanted to, but it also unzips to give proper support.

I'm dying for a SSC and every time I think I have the kind I want picked out, I come across a different one and have to re-decide. :dohh::rofl:

Ozzie, LOVE the carrier!! You and Alex look like the happiest mommy and baby on the planet! :haha: :happydance: Sooo cute!


----------



## booda

Another attempt :haha: :rofl:

we'll get there one day...... :/


----------



## 17thy

:( ellaroo's say they only go up to 190lbs, and I'm 250.... embarrassing but it is what it is. are there any wraps for fatties like me :haha: I got my toddlerhawk with xl straps and I have PLENTY of extra room. Of course I'm hoping to lose weight after birth but I doubt its gonna go below 190 very quickly.


----------



## hot tea

As far as I know all ellaroos woven are light wraps. 

And I never knew they measured by weight? Odd! They measure by the meter here. I would go for something like six meters


----------



## Maman

So, telling my friend abotu my want for a wrap last night at our exercise class, and she told me that when a friend of hers moved to the us. she left her a length of fabric that her friend used for wrapping baby. Shes going to go church on sunday and at her chursh theres a group of babywearing women, who are african and wear in the traditional african way, and shes going to get them to show her some techniques and then come and show me and see how i get on with that wrap to start. She invited me to go and meet them but im not religous so would feel bad going to church for the wrong reason. I think that will be a nice introduction to wrapping though!


----------



## Maman

https://paxbaby.com/zen/woven-wrap-scrap-teething-giraffe-p-537.html

:)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Just go! Lots of nonreligious events are held in church community rooms :)


----------



## Maman

its not a babywearing thing its sunday service lol, im a strong athiest. i do go to baby group at that church though :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

This has been really interesting and not done reading yet but you've definitely all convinced me! :) I'll come back for advice this weekend!


----------



## hot tea

Maman, that sounds amazing! What an experience.


----------



## 17thy

tiffany it says ellaroo's largest size will fit someone 6 foot tall, and 190lbs.


----------



## sequeena

I keep meaning to get photos of Thomas in the wrap grr!! Anyway, as usual he loved it :) I always gets lots of comments on it. I'm finally used to the wrap and adjusting it/tightening it is so much faster than it used to be.


----------



## booda

yay!!! :D


----------



## jenny82

My rose and rebellion arrived!!!! I love it! It's so comfy and LO loves it! We went into town this afternoon and she was great, just nosying about her before falling asleep, so snug :). I will take a pic tomorrow, the print on it is perfect. Just what I wanted and suits me so much :)

I have to ask - what do you do when you wear skirts/dresses? I used to wear them all the time and am almost in my pre-pregnancy clothes, and it's spring! Which mean dresses. Do they ride up, do yo wear longer dresses, or do you just stick to jeans?


----------



## Maman

what do we make of this?

https://www.etsy.com/listing/87666180/baby-sabye-wrap-mei-tai-sling-hand-woven

not for will... for me hehe. i love the way it looks


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Maman said:


> what do we make of this?
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/87666180/baby-sabye-wrap-mei-tai-sling-hand-woven
> 
> not for will... for me hehe. i love the way it looks

I very nearly ordered one last week! I like it :thumbup:


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

My new Mei Tai arrived today :) will be off for a walk shortly, can't wait!


----------



## RoxyRoo

Ozzie, do you use cloth nappies? I saw someone selling VHC ones the other day and thought of you!

Here they are:
 



Attached Files:







VHC.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Maman

2ndtimeluckyX said:


> Maman said:
> 
> 
> what do we make of this?
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/87666180/baby-sabye-wrap-mei-tai-sling-hand-woven
> 
> not for will... for me hehe. i love the way it looks
> 
> I very nearly ordered one last week! I like it :thumbup:Click to expand...

cant believe how cheap it is! its so pretty and unique. i think im going to order it on payday


----------



## Soos

Ive got caboo -cant wear it, my back starts hurting BAD with it; and wrap size 6 by didymos - auguri gemelli. LOVE my wrap! Also ordered didtytai 2 days ago


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Maman said:


> 2ndtimeluckyX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maman said:
> 
> 
> what do we make of this?
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/87666180/baby-sabye-wrap-mei-tai-sling-hand-woven
> 
> not for will... for me hehe. i love the way it looks
> 
> I very nearly ordered one last week! I like it :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> cant believe how cheap it is! its so pretty and unique. i think im going to order it on paydayClick to expand...

I'm a bit gutted I didnt buy one now you have made me look at it again :haha:


----------



## hot tea

Maman, that is soooo nice. Totally my style, I want one!

If anyone has flickr, add me, username is carrythem. Will add you back! This does pertain to is thread because they are babywearing pic.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

RoxyRoo said:


> Ozzie, do you use cloth nappies? I saw someone selling VHC ones the other day and thought of you!
> 
> Here they are:

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm seriously thinking of switching, we just don't have the money for a starter pack at the moment :( I could see it becoming an obsession though :blush:



Maman said:


> what do we make of this?
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/87666180/baby-sabye-wrap-mei-tai-sling-hand-woven
> 
> not for will... for me hehe. i love the way it looks

Not really my style. I would worry about the lack of padding on the shoulder bits, but then again, my whole body is pretty achy. You go for it if you like it :)


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hi: Hi everyone!

I've been lurking but wanted to finally say hello. I'm new to babywearing as I didn't know about it when we had our first. Been using a Moby since Caroline was born, and she loves it. She kicks and squeals when she sees me putting it on, and she often zonks out in it. I also have a Joey Slings mei tai, and it would seem that I will soon become the happy owner of a Connecta :happydance:

:flower:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:) Welcome to the madness :haha:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I'm loving the madness already!

Can't wait to order my Connecta.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Look back a couple pages and you'll see my new mei tai :blush:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I saw it, and I LOVE it! Beautiful and original :thumbup:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Here we are...wish our BW photos were as lovely as hot tea's!
 



Attached Files:







meitai.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 0









moby.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 0


----------



## aley28

Maman said:


> 2ndtimeluckyX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maman said:
> 
> 
> what do we make of this?
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/87666180/baby-sabye-wrap-mei-tai-sling-hand-woven
> 
> not for will... for me hehe. i love the way it looks
> 
> I very nearly ordered one last week! I like it :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> cant believe how cheap it is! its so pretty and unique. i think im going to order it on paydayClick to expand...

I keep coming across that one while I look at carriers and keep thinking how badly I want it. :haha: I think its gorgeous too! You should definitely get it and let us know how you like it! :winkwink:


----------



## sequeena

I found a full length mirror in boots :haha:

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/420627_3623166782982_1388356992_3457510_960147368_n.jpg


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Awww sleepy baby :)


----------



## sequeena

I kept getting stopped so people could see if he was a real baby :rofl:


----------



## aley28

D'aww, Sequeena, he looks so comfy and sleepy :flower:

(LOL, my husband just glanced at my computer and said "What is this? Random people taking pictures of themselves in Target?" I basically told him it is, because he totally doesn't understand babywearing. :haha: He just likes that I do it because it keeps space open in the cart :winkwink:)


----------



## Menelly

Can anyone recommend some good carries for a newborn? My little one was born Wed and I have a moby. I tried the FWCC and she didn't seem particularly fond of it, I think maybe I made it TOO tight? But she fought to get out. I loosened everything and just kind of made it up myself and she fell right asleep... but it's not tight enough to go out of the house in, I'm just sitting at my computer chair. LOL I'm not too worried about her falling from here.

But I'd love some advice on not too hot/squashy newborn carries? She loves it once I took her out of the too tight one. Thanks!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Squeeeee!!!!

Guess who's just been ordered a BEAUTIFUL Birds of Norway Connecta Integra for Mother's Day? :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







connecta---birds-of-norway.jpg
File size: 147 KB
Views: 4


----------



## patch2006uk

Menelly said:


> Can anyone recommend some good carries for a newborn? My little one was born Wed and I have a moby. I tried the FWCC and she didn't seem particularly fond of it, I think maybe I made it TOO tight? But she fought to get out. I loosened everything and just kind of made it up myself and she fell right asleep... but it's not tight enough to go out of the house in, I'm just sitting at my computer chair. LOL I'm not too worried about her falling from here.
> 
> But I'd love some advice on not too hot/squashy newborn carries? She loves it once I took her out of the too tight one. Thanks!

Was she too warm? Remember the wrap is worth about 2 layers, so indoors she probably only needs a single layer underneath. My LO never really liked being worn around the house, but taking him for a walk always went down a storm, right from about a week old, when we started wearing him. 

I personally loved the FWCC, so I'm not too experienced in other newborn carries. You can cradle them across you, but I could never get that to feel secure. Have you watched a few videos on youtube? I learnt everything I know from there (and a quick lesson with my SIL while I was pregnant!) :)


----------



## Zou

I finally worked up the courage to babywear without OH with me the other day and went round the shopping centre with LO in the manduca. I didn't enjoy it much though although I'm fine when I'm with OH. LO is fine being worn but the constant staring from other people makes me feel really awkward and self conscious though. Is anyone else like this and does it just get better with experience? xx


----------



## booda

Zou said:


> I finally worked up the courage to babywear without OH with me the other day and went round the shopping centre with LO in the manduca. I didn't enjoy it much though although I'm fine when I'm with OH. LO is fine being worn but the constant staring from other people makes me feel really awkward and self conscious though. Is anyone else like this and does it just get better with experience? xx

I just grin at them! Or start talking to my LO and kissing his head, just to show them how much we are loving being so close and cuddled! Half of the stares are probably because they just havent seen a Manduca, people are so used to seeing poor babies dangling squashing their testicles in BB-types, so when they see one looking all comfy in the Manduca they're like "ooooh different but......must see more!" 
the other half are probably jealous because they've been fighting with a big clumpy pram or rickety buggy all day, having to change their normal routes to incorporate ramps and manouver the bloody things around shops and shoppers, then the kid probably demanded to be "up and carried" about anyway so they then struggle to push the buggy with one hand while trying to carry a sleeping 25lb child :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

^^This :)


----------



## 17thy

RoxyRoo said:


> Ozzie, do you use cloth nappies? I saw someone selling VHC ones the other day and thought of you!
> 
> Here they are:

What size are these? And are they still available?


----------



## Menelly

patch2006uk said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend some good carries for a newborn? My little one was born Wed and I have a moby. I tried the FWCC and she didn't seem particularly fond of it, I think maybe I made it TOO tight? But she fought to get out. I loosened everything and just kind of made it up myself and she fell right asleep... but it's not tight enough to go out of the house in, I'm just sitting at my computer chair. LOL I'm not too worried about her falling from here.
> 
> But I'd love some advice on not too hot/squashy newborn carries? She loves it once I took her out of the too tight one. Thanks!
> 
> Was she too warm? Remember the wrap is worth about 2 layers, so indoors she probably only needs a single layer underneath. My LO never really liked being worn around the house, but taking him for a walk always went down a storm, right from about a week old, when we started wearing him.
> 
> I personally loved the FWCC, so I'm not too experienced in other newborn carries. You can cradle them across you, but I could never get that to feel secure. Have you watched a few videos on youtube? I learnt everything I know from there (and a quick lesson with my SIL while I was pregnant!) :)Click to expand...

Might have been the too hot thing. We had to take her to get her biliruben checked again today at the hospital, and since it's the only real carry I know, we put her in that to head into the hospital. She was all cuddly and snuggly and fell right to sleep. And as mad as she was at the blood test, she calmed right back down when I popped her back in. So I think it was the heat? I also made it ever so slightly looser, which might have helped too.

Got several comments on baby wearing in the hospital. Almost every employee stopped to tell me what a snuggly baby she was and how comfy she looked. It was cool!


----------



## sequeena

I always get stared at when wearing. Depending on my mood I either smile or ignore it.


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I get stared at too... but more often than not it's accompanied by an "Awww" and a smile :) It really surprised me, pleasantly so!


----------



## Zou

booda said:



> Zou said:
> 
> 
> I finally worked up the courage to babywear without OH with me the other day and went round the shopping centre with LO in the manduca. I didn't enjoy it much though although I'm fine when I'm with OH. LO is fine being worn but the constant staring from other people makes me feel really awkward and self conscious though. Is anyone else like this and does it just get better with experience? xx
> 
> I just grin at them! Or start talking to my LO and kissing his head, just to show them how much we are loving being so close and cuddled! Half of the stares are probably because they just havent seen a Manduca, people are so used to seeing poor babies dangling squashing their testicles in BB-types, so when they see one looking all comfy in the Manduca they're like "ooooh different but......must see more!"
> the other half are probably jealous because they've been fighting with a big clumpy pram or rickety buggy all day, having to change their normal routes to incorporate ramps and manouver the bloody things around shops and shoppers, then the kid probably demanded to be "up and carried" about anyway so they then struggle to push the buggy with one hand while trying to carry a sleeping 25lb child :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Haha you definitely have the right attitude. I'm fine with OH with me, like we went out again today with him in the carrier and it was great. I don't know it's just the staring thing. The weird comments I don't mind because then I know what they're thinking and can just laugh at them :haha: for example I've had: 'oh look at that poor baby in there' said to her friend, 'I don't think your baby can breathe' and 'shouldn't you have him the other way, he can't see what's going on' :shrug:

Ah well LO's happy so who cares!


----------



## chocolala

i find it depends on where i am. if i'm out and about in north norfolk, where i live, i tend to get the "awww" type stares and comments, had an old man point and smile at us the other day :flower: if i'm in lowestoft, where my parents live, i get a mix, but quite a few more of the "what is that freak of a woman doing carrying her baby?!" type stares. those ones just get looked at :haha:


----------



## lillmoo

i'm a newbie to baby wearing and i love it, but do get stared at quite alot, most people seen to think its nice but i get wierd looks off of other mummys!!


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Hi Guys and Gals

Finally got to test out my new carrier today!

The other one was a hand-me-down off my sister; its 10 years old and very uncomfortable!

Well today i could have just carried on walking all day, its ace! and Lottie loved it too! well she slept for AGES so she must have :haha:

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/393163_10151397250670183_872000182_23364787_1800684957_n.jpg

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/393039_10151397252200183_872000182_23364798_1483759494_n.jpg


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Awwww :) Alex always falls asleep in the carrier :)


----------



## sequeena

A friend gave me this link https://www.thebabywearer.com/index.php?page=WrapInstructionsChart good if you're a beginner like me or just want to learn to wrap a different way :thumbup:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

My Connecta arrived today! :happydance: Caroline loved it :) Will take a picture soon.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

For Lil Pixie :winkwink:


----------



## queenlavera

I get a lot of looks when I babywear also, but none are nasty mostly smiles and "awwws" which is nice. :)

A pic of us at Walmart using the mei tai - about 5 minutes later Josh was knocked out the carrier always puts him to sleep.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0168a.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Menelly

We've been taking Kesslie around in a Moby and all we're hearing are "aww"s and "wow, she looks really snuggly in there!" (Which she does.) So far no weird stares or anything, although I haven't seen anyone else around here babywearing. There are billions of bucket seats with those cloth covers, but no one else babywearing.


----------



## aley28

Yesterday at the grocery store, I saw a lady wearing a ring sling. :thumbup: Her baby was in the cart, but even so! She had a ring sling on and was so casual about it that she obviously uses it frequently. That's the second ever person in this town that I've seen wearing an non-crotch dangler :thumbup:

And then in the check-out line, the guy behind us just stood there and stared at me while I was wearing Parker. I looked right at him and he didn't even look away! He may as well have been standing there with his mouth open, seriously! I just ignored him though... babywearers around here are so rare that he was likely just curious. Once he got over his staring, he was quite friendly. He had a little boy in his cart... maybe he was thinking, "Oh, hey, now that's a good idea for when we have our next kid!" :haha:


----------



## redstiletto

We got a lot of stares at the store today. I don't know if it was because of me wearing LO or the mei tai itself.

This is it:


It's got 2 snakes and a skull :haha:. DH picked it out


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Ozz - he looks like you! It's really noticeable with the pic in your sig.


----------



## steph.

Hi ladies,i am new to babywearing so please excuse the stupid question. I've got a new carrier (the beco gemini) which is really comfy, i went shopping today for >2h and didnt even feel it. Lo went to sleep straight away. I only have one problem...i was paranoid that she was going to suffocate! I tried turning her head to the side but she kept turning it back so that her face was against my chest, and her nose in between my boobs! :wacko: Just as well i am flat chested and dont have a cleavage. Is there some kind of 'manouvre' to keep her face away from me????


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Alex does the same thing. I just keep checking him. You can try to turn their head to the side once they are asleep.


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

steph. said:


> Hi ladies,i am new to babywearing so please excuse the stupid question. I've got a new carrier (the beco gemini) which is really comfy, i went shopping today for >2h and didnt even feel it. Lo went to sleep straight away. I only have one problem...i was paranoid that she was going to suffocate! I tried turning her head to the side but she kept turning it back so that her face was against my chest, and her nose in between my boobs! :wacko: Just as well i am flat chested and dont have a cleavage. Is there some kind of 'manouvre' to keep her face away from me????

Lottie always does this, I try and move her to the side but she goes straight back to the middle. Every now and then she does lift her head and take a deap breath. My hv said she will always move her head herself if she can't breath, she wouldn't just suffocate without a struggle or you noticing :thumbup:


----------



## canadabear

Hi everyone :wave:

So.. we have been baby carrying and LOVING it. We currently have an Ergo Performance carrier. Though we haven't really tried the back carry yet, I think we are seriously going to have to give it a go soon.
LO is already approx. 10kg/22lbs at 6.5months. We REALLY want to continue baby carrying for as long as LO wants to, but he is SO big already. 
Does anyone else have a larger baby? LO is on the ninety-seventh percentile.
What types of carriers would you recommend besides the Ergo? OH is a very tall/big man, not fat just large, so he finds the Ergo difficult because of the straps being feeling too short at times for him. Would a woven be better? 
What type of fabric would you recommend that would provide the proper support?

Loving babycarrying.. :flower:


----------



## purapura

Quick question:
Is it worth buying new or just to go with second hand egro? I desperately want one, and it's my birthday, so I think it's great time to buy it! I already have my Mei tai with I love! Is there any point for me to buy egro as well?


----------



## Mrmojo1971

purapura said:


> Quick question:
> Is it worth buying new or just to go with second hand egro? I desperately want one, and it's my birthday, so I think it's great time to buy it! I already have my Mei tai with I love! Is there any point for me to buy egro as well?

There are an awful lots of fakes in circulation - it would be difficult to guarantee a second hand one was genuine unless you're buying from someone you know and trust or the seller has their original receipt to prove they bought it from a reliable source.


----------



## booda

Have a look on https://www.naturalmamas.co.uk/forum/ under the "marketplace" bit they often have preloved babywearing stuff :D and the girls over there all seem to know their stuff so it's unlikely they'd sell a fake Ergo :D


----------



## darkangel1981

booda said:


> Have a look on https://www.naturalmamas.co.uk/forum/ under the "marketplace" bit they often have preloved babywearing stuff :D and the girls over there all seem to know their stuff so it's unlikely they'd sell a fake Ergo :D

thanks for the link! I dunno if Robert is getting on with the R&R, sometimes he seems happy in it, others he gets a bit mad which isn't really like him. I dunno if he likes feeling so snug??? Going to try him on my back and see how we get on


----------



## Ozzieshunni

canadabear said:


> Hi everyone :wave:
> 
> So.. we have been baby carrying and LOVING it. We currently have an Ergo Performance carrier. Though we haven't really tried the back carry yet, I think we are seriously going to have to give it a go soon.
> LO is already approx. 10kg/22lbs at 6.5months. We REALLY want to continue baby carrying for as long as LO wants to, but he is SO big already.
> Does anyone else have a larger baby? LO is on the ninety-seventh percentile.
> What types of carriers would you recommend besides the Ergo? OH is a very tall/big man, not fat just large, so he finds the Ergo difficult because of the straps being feeling too short at times for him. Would a woven be better?
> What type of fabric would you recommend that would provide the proper support?
> 
> Loving babycarrying.. :flower:

Alex is almost 26lbs at nine months and I can still comfortably front carry in a mei tai :) The straps are longer and I can tie them to suit me. I find buckles limiting.


----------



## Neko

I found my son's (oooooold) framed backpack. It looks something like this.

https://www.amazon.com/Chicco-Smart...s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1332340978&sr=1-2

Are these ok and would it be fine to use a piece of equipment that is 12 years old?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Looks ok to me. As long as their legs don't dangle.


----------



## Rmar

How comfortable are framed carriers? I have only ever used carriers that place the baby next to body which is supposed to create a lighter feel because the centre of gravity doesn't have to shift.

They are a good position for the baby to be in. I don't know what it is made out of but as long as there isn't obvious signs of wear and tear, should be fine.


----------



## sequeena

I wrapped Thomas a different way to usualy (front cross carry) and it was ok but seemed loose even after I tightened it and he ended up slipping down :shrug: practice makes perfect I suppose.


----------



## MyTurnYet

redstiletto said:


> We got a lot of stares at the store today. I don't know if it was because of me wearing LO or the mei tai itself.
> 
> This is it:
> 
> 
> It's got 2 snakes and a skull :haha:. DH picked it out

That's super cool. :thumbup:


----------



## MyTurnYet

queenlavera said:


> I get a lot of looks when I babywear also, but none are nasty mostly smiles and "awwws" which is nice. :)
> 
> A pic of us at Walmart using the mei tai - about 5 minutes later Josh was knocked out the carrier always puts him to sleep.

Love this! Do you live in a city (philly?)or rural area? Reason I ask is I was wondering if you drive or use public transport. If you drive how difficult is it to move the baby from the car seat to mei tai? I haven't been brave enough to try yet so have only worn him at home or walks outside. Feel like I would be more adept if I lived in the city!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Zou said:


> booda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zou said:
> 
> 
> I finally worked up the courage to babywear without OH with me the other day and went round the shopping centre with LO in the manduca. I didn't enjoy it much though although I'm fine when I'm with OH. LO is fine being worn but the constant staring from other people makes me feel really awkward and self conscious though. Is anyone else like this and does it just get better with experience? xx
> 
> I just grin at them! Or start talking to my LO and kissing his head, just to show them how much we are loving being so close and cuddled! Half of the stares are probably because they just havent seen a Manduca, people are so used to seeing poor babies dangling squashing their testicles in BB-types, so when they see one looking all comfy in the Manduca they're like "ooooh different but......must see more!"
> the other half are probably jealous because they've been fighting with a big clumpy pram or rickety buggy all day, having to change their normal routes to incorporate ramps and manouver the bloody things around shops and shoppers, then the kid probably demanded to be "up and carried" about anyway so they then struggle to push the buggy with one hand while trying to carry a sleeping 25lb child :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha you definitely have the right attitude. I'm fine with OH with me, like we went out again today with him in the carrier and it was great. I don't know it's just the staring thing. The weird comments I don't mind because then I know what they're thinking and can just laugh at them :haha: for example I've had: 'oh look at that poor baby in there' said to her friend, 'I don't think your baby can breathe' and 'shouldn't you have him the other way, he can't see what's going on' :shrug:
> 
> Ah well LO's happy so who cares!Click to expand...

Have to say I caught myself staring at a lady in the grocery store backcarrying in a ssc. I wondered if she noticed me checking her out. :haha: What I was doing was trying to work up the nerve to ask what kind of carrier it was. So that could be a reason for some stares too!


----------



## aley28

MyTurnYet said:


> queenlavera said:
> 
> 
> I get a lot of looks when I babywear also, but none are nasty mostly smiles and "awwws" which is nice. :)
> 
> A pic of us at Walmart using the mei tai - about 5 minutes later Josh was knocked out the carrier always puts him to sleep.
> 
> Love this! Do you live in a city (philly?)or rural area? Reason I ask is I was wondering if you drive or use public transport. If you drive how difficult is it to move the baby from the car seat to mei tai? I haven't been brave enough to try yet so have only worn him at home or walks outside. Feel like I would be more adept if I lived in the city!Click to expand...

We drive everywhere.

When I go out with my husband, I take the carrier and the baby inside, where we can be out of the wind and weather. Then I put the mai tei on while DH holds the baby, then he hands the baby to me when I'm ready. :thumbup:

If I go out by myself, I just put him on in the parking lot. I just try to keep the long straps in the car so that they don't get all nasty from hitting the ground. You can also tie the MT on yourself loosely before you leave and then slide your baby in and tighten it up. I've tried this and it works fairly well, I just didn't find it very comfortable to drive with the knot in my lower back from the waist tie. :shrug:


----------



## queenlavera

MyTurnYet said:


> queenlavera said:
> 
> 
> I get a lot of looks when I babywear also, but none are nasty mostly smiles and "awwws" which is nice. :)
> 
> A pic of us at Walmart using the mei tai - about 5 minutes later Josh was knocked out the carrier always puts him to sleep.
> 
> Love this! Do you live in a city (philly?)or rural area? Reason I ask is I was wondering if you drive or use public transport. If you drive how difficult is it to move the baby from the car seat to mei tai? I haven't been brave enough to try yet so have only worn him at home or walks outside. Feel like I would be more adept if I lived in the city!Click to expand...


I live in a city, but I drive to a lot of the places I have to go and I use my stroller for those times. Josh knocks out in the carseat, I don't have the heart to wake him to put him in the carrier, with my carseat I lift it out and it goes right into the stroller. But this is for places where I am picking up one or two items or just dropping something off like the post office etc.. When going full shopping I need both hands and that is when I use the carrier which frees you up really well, I also use the carrier for anyplace that is walkable. I know some baby-wearers are anti-stroller but not me, I think they each have good uses and I use them both a lot.

When I am moving him from the carseat to the carrier I do the same as Aley, have my straps on the seat and put it on in the parking lot. Put carrier on first, take Josh out of carseat and put him in and strap him up.


----------



## queenlavera

redstiletto said:


> We got a lot of stares at the store today. I don't know if it was because of me wearing LO or the mei tai itself.
> 
> This is it:
> 
> 
> It's got 2 snakes and a skull :haha:. DH picked it out

Forgot to tell you Redstiletto - I love this!!


----------



## aley28

I just ordered an Ellaroo wrap :happydance: Should be here next week! :thumbup:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Enjoy the Ellaroo! :thumbup:

I am loving my Connecta (and so is Caroline!) I think my next purchase will be some fabric to make a DIY woven wrap - been researching it and it seems the best and least expensive way for me to get into wrapping :)


----------



## sparkle

Hi ladies!
I'm relatively new to wearing. We have a moby and E just loves it! I carry her almost everywhere at the moment. One thing I have noticed is we get lots of stares particularly in certain areas... Last week in our local shopping centre people couldn't stop staring!!


----------



## Menelly

I've had a few people stare at Kesslie in her Moby, but I've had far more people say "aww" and "wow, she looks so cozy" and "she must love being held like that" so I can ignore a few starers. ;)


----------



## sparkle

I think they were positive stares!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I saw a mom babywearing at rhyme time yesterday! Woooo! She loved my mei tai too :)


----------



## NewMummyx

Be honest girls, am I the only one who considers this kinda picture mummy porn? :haha:

https://carrymeaway.com/slinglady/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/cam-gigandet-twilight-baby-sling.jpg


----------



## steph.

Definately not the only one! :D


----------



## aley28

Did a back carry yesterday with Parker in my MT... I'm not sure I enjoyed it very much, but I was able to get some things done and he fell asleep almost immediately.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v299/Rales12/DSC04080.jpg

I need to figure out how to get him up higher. We'll need more practice, I think :thumbup: Dunno how to get him up higher... I already had the waist straps tied pretty high up. :shrug:


----------



## sequeena

I am wearing less and less at the moment :( my sciatica has come back and because of it my right leg gives out at times without warning. I do NOT want a repeat of the fall we had in February.

This is out of context in relation to the thread but I want to show you ladies my new purchase. Because I'm having to use the pram right now I got a new one. My old one was forward facing and I hated it and Thomas hated it too!! This one is forward and parent facing. It is a very nice pram... I still love to wear but this is nice too.

https://www.just4baby.co.uk/acatalog/Graco_Symbio_B_Urban_2012_e.jpg


----------



## aliss

NewMummyx said:


> Be honest girls, am I the only one who considers this kinda picture mummy porn? :haha:

Absolutely!

I always joke with my OH: 

Porn for men: Some cartoon looking blonde with surgery spreading her 'lips' on full zoom into the camera

Porn for women: _Orlando bloom wearing his son in an Ergo while vacuuming the floors (while he cooks dinner on the stove at the same time)._

Excuse me, that last description has left me all hot n bothered.... :thumbup:

https://carrymeaway.com/slinglady/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/Orlando-bloom-navy-ergo-carrier-2.jpg


----------



## aliss

sequeena said:


> I am wearing less and less at the moment :( my sciatica has come back and because of it my right leg gives out at times without warning. I do NOT want a repeat of the fall we had in February.
> 
> This is out of context in relation to the thread but I want to show you ladies my new purchase. Because I'm having to use the pram right now I got a new one. My old one was forward facing and I hated it and Thomas hated it too!! This one is forward and parent facing. It is a very nice pram... I still love to wear but this is nice too.
> 
> https://www.just4baby.co.uk/acatalog/Graco_Symbio_B_Urban_2012_e.jpg

I don't use prams but I must say that's quite lovely! You should be proud of yourself hun, 7 months of babywearing is amazing.


----------



## sequeena

Thanks hun x I've worn from birth but only started doing it exlusively about 2 months ago. Such a shame. I thought I was rid of the sciatica (only started in pregnancy) but it's back :growlmad:


----------



## aley28

I had some sciatia at the end of pregnancy, it was awful! And so unpredictable when my leg would give out. :dohh: I'd be scared to baby wear full-time if I still had it, too :hugs:

I gotta admit ... first thing that goes through my mind when you say that yours is back is -- 'is she pregnant again?' :dohh:

I like the look of the pram! :thumbup: The forward facing position looks soo comfy :haha:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: I'd be concerned too if I was suffering from sciatica. I think the pram looks lovely :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

LOL no babies here!! However OH is coming round to the idea ;) when we looking at the pram yesterday he said 'I wonder if it comes with an attachment so you can sit another baby underneath' :dance: so you never know, give me a few months... ;)

I have never had sciatica before pregnancy and my god it's awful!! For about 4 months PP I used to be in agony all night long, anytime I moved in bed it would start up and my leg would be on fire!

Hopefully it shall bugger off soon again and I will be able to wear :happydance:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oooooooooo! Orlando Bloom using an ergo! That's hot! :)


----------



## _simo_

Hi ladies, can anyone recommend where to buy a mei tai? I've been searching for ages but don't know who are good... would really like a custom one with a pixie hood :thumbup: I have a stretchy wrap but he's too squiggly now and it doesn't feel very secure... any advice of trusted sellers would be amazing! Xxx.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

_simo_ said:


> Hi ladies, can anyone recommend where to buy a mei tai? I've been searching for ages but don't know who are good... would really like a custom one with a pixie hood :thumbup: I have a stretchy wrap but he's too squiggly now and it doesn't feel very secure... any advice of trusted sellers would be amazing! Xxx.

This is where I get mine :) Madame Googoo Baby Carriers

She is absolutely awesome!!!!!!


----------



## purapura

Menwearing babies it is soooo hot! I made my hubby babywear and he loved it. Anyone else's OH love babywearing? I notice it's fairly common here in Edinburgh for daddies to push a push chair or wear their LOs


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

My hubby does :thumbup: (when I let him :haha:)


----------



## RoxyRoo

My hubby babywears :)


----------



## purapura

Here is my hubby wearing our boy! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## soph77

I'm so excited. I've ordered this and it should arrive today or tomorrow! 
Currently I have a babasling and my LO enjoys being worn but I find it can get uncomfortable and limiting. He's not big enough for a side hold, yet too big to lie in it comfortably. The best position for me and him is froggy style on the front but because of it wrapping around my side one of his legs either has to be up in the sling (and it gets all squashed) or out the bottom and it kind of cuts of the circulation in his little foot. I find that I always have to reposition him to make sure his feet at ok :(
I bought a hugabub on ebay and I'm not really a fan. LO feels really secure once he is in, but it's hard having to hoist him up over my shoulders to get him in. If he is asleep in the car, there is no way he could stay asleep while I get him in, or similarly if he falls asleep in the hugabub, there is no way I could get him out without waking him.
I am hoping the ergo is the answer for me. I still love my pram, but want the freedom of wearing for outdoorsy activities, walking and the kids soccer games, going to the beach etc. I don't have the best back and carrying Theo in my arms can get painful.


----------



## aliss

soph77 said:


> I'm so excited. I've ordered this and it should arrive today or tomorrow!
> Currently I have a babasling and my LO enjoys being worn but I find it can get uncomfortable and limiting. He's not big enough for a side hold, yet too big to lie in it comfortably. The best position for me and him is froggy style on the front but because of it wrapping around my side one of his legs either has to be up in the sling (and it gets all squashed) or out the bottom and it kind of cuts of the circulation in his little foot. I find that I always have to reposition him to make sure his feet at ok :(
> I bought a hugabub on ebay and I'm not really a fan. LO feels really secure once he is in, but it's hard having to hoist him up over my shoulders to get him in. If he is asleep in the car, there is no way he could stay asleep while I get him in, or similarly if he falls asleep in the hugabub, there is no way I could get him out without waking him.
> I am hoping the ergo is the answer for me. I still love my pram, but want the freedom of wearing for outdoorsy activities, walking and the kids soccer games, going to the beach etc. I don't have the best back and carrying Theo in my arms can get painful.

Congrats! My toddler is currently maxing out the Ergo weight limit (40lbs) and it pains me to think it's time to move on... it's addictive!! :) He was, once upon a time, the same age as your lil guy! Amazing endurance that ergo has!


----------



## sun

aliss said:


> Congrats! My toddler is currently maxing out the Ergo weight limit (40lbs) and it pains me to think it's time to move on... it's addictive!! :) He was, once upon a time, the same age as your lil guy! Amazing endurance that ergo has!

Wow Aliss! Alexandre is already almost 40lbs? That's amazing - I remember when Bun was bigger than him. He's still very tall, but kind of a skinny no-butt :haha:

Your ergo will get more use once #2 comes along! :hugs:


----------



## aliss

sun said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> Congrats! My toddler is currently maxing out the Ergo weight limit (40lbs) and it pains me to think it's time to move on... it's addictive!! :) He was, once upon a time, the same age as your lil guy! Amazing endurance that ergo has!
> 
> Wow Aliss! Alexandre is already almost 40lbs? That's amazing - I remember when Bun was bigger than him. He's still very tall, but kind of a skinny no-butt :haha:
> 
> Your ergo will get more use once #2 comes along! :hugs:Click to expand...

Haha well he's at 36lbs and counting, it's unbelievable, he wears size 4 toddler and size 9-10 shoe, I don't understand why he's so freaking big. :shrug: I'm 5'5 and 130lbs :rofl: 

I can't wait to use the ergo with #2!!! I bought it when Alex was 6 weeks so this will be a new experience but I do have a sleepy wrap and hotsling for the beginning too. Tossed out my infantino sway bag sling that I used from 0-6 weeks :dohh:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Is there a page in here with pictures of each type of wrap, etc? I want to see which one is the one I like but want to see what looks like it'd be the best choice for me! It'll be for newborn up to one year, maybe longer.


----------



## aliss

MommaAlexis said:


> Is there a page in here with pictures of each type of wrap, etc? I want to see which one is the one I like but want to see what looks like it'd be the best choice for me! It'll be for newborn up to one year, maybe longer.

In the NP section we have a thread called "Let's see you babywearing" with hundreds of photos but no actual "library" of specific carriers.

For up to 1+, you'll want either a woven wrap (not Moby brand wrap) or soft structure carrier. You could use a ring sling too but 1+ might get too heavy, I know mine certainly did.

Here's my 0-2 Ergo brand (soft structure). Good sturdy carrier. My son is quite large for his age (around 99% for weight/height). Same sling in all 3 pictures so you can see how they really sprout and bust out of them :rofl:

Newborn:


1st birthday (about 25lbs):


2nd birthday (about 35lbs):


----------



## sun

aliss said:


> sun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aliss said:
> 
> 
> Congrats! My toddler is currently maxing out the Ergo weight limit (40lbs) and it pains me to think it's time to move on... it's addictive!! :) He was, once upon a time, the same age as your lil guy! Amazing endurance that ergo has!
> 
> Wow Aliss! Alexandre is already almost 40lbs? That's amazing - I remember when Bun was bigger than him. He's still very tall, but kind of a skinny no-butt :haha:
> 
> Your ergo will get more use once #2 comes along! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha well he's at 36lbs and counting, it's unbelievable, he wears size 4 toddler and size 9-10 shoe, I don't understand why he's so freaking big. :shrug: I'm 5'5 and 130lbs :rofl:
> 
> I can't wait to use the ergo with #2!!! I bought it when Alex was 6 weeks so this will be a new experience but I do have a sleepy wrap and hotsling for the beginning too. Tossed out my infantino sway bag sling that I used from 0-6 weeks :dohh:Click to expand...

I love the sleepy wrap for when they are tiny - my daughter was in hers for the better part of 3 months until we switched to a woven wrap. I wouldn't have survived without a carrier having a toddler running around! Also after carrying a toddler, the baby seems so light and effortless to carry :haha: Though mine has turned into a right chunk and was almost 18lbs at 4 months :wacko:

Bun also wears size 3-4T and in a size 9 shoe (he's around 31-32lbs) but he's skinny - not solid at all! But he's a few months older then A if I remember correctly.


----------



## Menelly

purapura said:


> Menwearing babies it is soooo hot! I made my hubby babywear and he loved it. Anyone else's OH love babywearing? I notice it's fairly common here in Edinburgh for daddies to push a push chair or wear their LOs

Mine really enjoys it but he gets lots more stares than I do!


----------



## sun

purapura said:


> Menwearing babies it is soooo hot! I made my hubby babywear and he loved it. Anyone else's OH love babywearing? I notice it's fairly common here in Edinburgh for daddies to push a push chair or wear their LOs

My LO babywears too! I do see it quite a bit where I live tho.


----------



## steph.

My hubby used to babywear while we were using the crotch-dangler because it was black. Now i bought the beco gemini nova, he thinks it looks gay because it has pink bits on it :( 
https://www.globalenfant.com/beco-baby-carrier-gemini-nova-p-1951.html


----------



## aley28

steph. said:


> My hubby used to babywear while we were using the crotch-dangler because it was black. Now i bought the beco gemini nova, he thinks it looks gay because it has pink bits on it :(
> https://www.globalenfant.com/beco-baby-carrier-gemini-nova-p-1951.html

Same.

My mai tei even has a camouflage reversible side to it and he still has no interest. :shrug:


----------



## queenlavera

aley28 said:


> steph. said:
> 
> 
> My hubby used to babywear while we were using the crotch-dangler because it was black. Now i bought the beco gemini nova, he thinks it looks gay because it has pink bits on it :(
> https://www.globalenfant.com/beco-baby-carrier-gemini-nova-p-1951.html
> 
> Same.
> 
> My mai tei even has a camouflage reversible side to it and he still has no interest. :shrug:Click to expand...

My DH won't, even though my MT is black but the flowery middle makes it a no go for him. He used my ring sling in the house before though.


----------



## chocolala

my husband babywears with our beco butterfly, takes her out most mornings when he walks the dog, he loves it :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Found this video on YouTube so hopefully it will help some who are struggling with a back carry that's too low. :thumbup:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59oTw0NyTbY


----------



## Rmar

That's great. I wonder how that will work with bigger babies who yank on hair as soon as they touch them.


----------



## aliss

Rmar said:


> That's great. I wonder how that will work with bigger babies who yank on hair as soon as they touch them.

It's sort of like nursing a teether - they will eventually learn to stop with gentle discipline but there are a few ouchie moments for mom. Eeek, I remember when my boy first started hair pulling! :rofl:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Mine loves my hair :dohh: I tell him no, but he keeps doing it. He's still got time yet. I don't let him get away with just hauling at my head


----------



## canadabear

My OH loves to carry LO, but hasn't much since we got the Ergo. He finds the buckles a bit annoying so we are thinking of getting a mai tai eventually or something with longer straps. Though I think once LO is being back carried he will love it again.


----------



## soph77

My Ergo arrived today and I love it!!! I can't wait to get out and do something tomorrow just so I can put him in it!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:yipee:


----------



## aley28

Thanks for posting that video, Ozzie! I was struggling to get him into the MT with it up that high... the method she used looks pretty simple. :thumbup:


----------



## BabaPu

After much deliberation and numerous library loans, a Boba 3g was bought and delivered last week :happydance:. Its sooo pretty - the kangaroo design :kiss:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yay for baby wearing! :)


----------



## JosieM

My Babyhawk finally arrived, it's gorgeous and LO loves being in it, though after a while it feels a bit uncomfortable over my right hip bone, like it's pinching/too tight. LO is 6 months and I have her in a front carry. Maybe I just haven't perfected my technique yet.


----------



## NewMummyx

JosieM said:


> My Babyhawk finally arrived, it's gorgeous and LO loves being in it, though after a while it feels a bit uncomfortable over my right hip bone, like it's pinching/too tight. LO is 6 months and I have her in a front carry. Maybe I just haven't perfected my technique yet.

Any pics?

Has anyone seen the Exclusive Rose and Rebellion collection?
I swore i wouldnt buy another carrier, getting this one at the end of the month! :blush:

https://www.roseandrebellion.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=rose.tpl&product_id=35&category_id=9&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=16


----------



## MamaD

I have to confess I've been stalking this thread and shame on all of you - you naughty ladies are a terrible influence on me and I've blamed my purchases on you. :haha: I did start out with a lovely stretchy from Victoria the Slinglady, but since last week, have now acquired a gorgeous Rose and Rebellion (The Lucky One, if you are interested) and an Ellaroo Wrap in Maija... :cloud9:

I do have a question though, as my chunky monkey is only a little over 7 weeks - in the R'n'R, do I just tuck his feet inside and go? Because he's too little for me to have him "sit" in it like the instructions tell me to.....xx


----------



## cherryglitter

i have a sling coming from victoria :happydance:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

woooooo :)


----------



## youngmommy2

my little man in his sling.. he loves it!! falls asleep every time
 



Attached Files:







301732_3001366677750_1369800265_32561949_1256800502_n.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## JosieM

Newmummy I only have pics on my phone so far so can't put them up yet. Will try and get some on the camera. Had it on again today and it felt much better, maybe had DD higher up. She fell asleep in no time in it.

That R&R looks lovely!

Saw a toddler facing outwards in a baby bjorn yesterday, didn't look very comfortable. The thing is, if it wasn't for bnb I wouldn't be aware of the dangers of crotch danglers!

Youngmommy your LO looks very comfy!


----------



## booda

Think i've went overboard on the mei-tai panels.........



(but now feel the need to make another 2 to complete that piccy!)


----------



## MyTurnYet

soph77 said:


> My Ergo arrived today and I love it!!! I can't wait to get out and do something tomorrow just so I can put him in it!

I so love running into you in baby club. :thumbup:


----------



## Inlozi

My mei tai has finally arrived lmao will have to take some pictures later


----------



## Inlozi

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/555710_2564507450524_1789264042_1458308_1590879852_n.jpg

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/389239_2564385727481_1789264042_1458254_1202496298_n.jpg

My carrier :thumbup:


----------



## redstiletto

Inlozi that is gorgeous!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oooooooo! Pretty! :)


----------



## Inlozi

Thanks ladies, it's a hand made with silk embroidery and the material is so lovely and soft, mainly because it's thick and furry lmao


----------



## booda

Inlozi thats beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Have to show off Inka now:



WHeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im sleeping with it tonight.


----------



## Rmar

Baha, booda. I sleep with all of my wraps, too.


----------



## xSin

omg I LOVE that Mei Tai, Inlozi!!!


----------



## Inlozi

xSin said:


> omg I LOVE that Mei Tai, Inlozi!!!




booda said:


> Inlozi thats beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Have to show off Inka now:
> 
> View attachment 374861
> 
> 
> WHeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im sleeping with it tonight.

Thanks ladies, oh and that's lovely booda :)


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hi:
Didn't know if any of you are in the North East of England, but if you are, you are more than welcome to come along to Sunderland Slingmeet on Thursday, April 19th at 9:30am at Millfield Children's Centre :) Please also join our Facebook group if you're interested - Sunderland Slingmeet

:flower:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

The nearest to me is Aberdeen and that's an hour train ride :brat:


----------

